# Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 Regular Journal



## Fevs (Sep 21, 2016)

I have me a 12 pack of Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 Regular on the way.

I'm going to do a journal on this supreme strain. 

I suffer with PTSD, also have medicated using C'99 before. I found 'for myself' it is the finest medicine on the planet! Supreme quality that nothing else I've grown or seen comes close to. There is no other strain in the same ball park as C'99!

Paid £120 for these 12 seeds. So I'll be searching for a very special plant or 2 here.

I'll be using 315w ceramic metal halide 3100k agro lamps, alongside 4200k daylight 315w cmh lamps in 2 separate 4ft x 4ft area's.

I'll have a 24-0 set up for the mothers, clones and vegging plants too.

I'll be growing in Bio Bizz all mix soil, using organic nutrients. Bio Bizz Fish Mix, Advanced Nutrients Bud Candy and Plant Magic Bloom.

I will start these in tiny pots. I must keep them in small pots until I've had a property inspection in a few weeks time. Then I'll set the roots free...

Strain:

*Cinderella 99 Cannabis Seeds - Brothers Grimm - Experience a timeless classic! *

Cinderella 99, also known as C99, or simply “Cindy”

One of their most famous strains has been reissued. Welcome back the legendary Cinderella 99. Brothers Grimm have recreated her using all the experience gleaned from years of reflection and observation. When Brothers Grimm closed their shop in 2002, the small batches of their original seeds were quickly used up. Luckily some elite growers continued to clone their Cinderella 99 moms to preserve them, and several notable breeders continued the legacy by creating hybrids of C99. Selected individuals they grew from the original batch of C99 were evaluated until a male was chosen to pollenate the original “Holy Grail” Princess female. The result is connoisseur quality cannabis. This batch produces a fairly high percentage of purple leaf edges and calyxes. Expect crystal covered tight buds reeking of tropical fruit aroma and an extremely speedy, creative high. The finished plant will reach height of around 1m. Each plant yields an enormous amount of fruity, resin-covered buds that will need the support. This variety will surely amaze you! 

Genetics: P94 generation male x Princess clone
Flowering Time: 50-60 days

Anything you want to post, go ahead. Criticism, Tips, strain knowledge, music... or whatever, go ahead


----------



## Fevs (Sep 21, 2016)

High Hopes for this journal


----------



## Fevs (Sep 22, 2016)

My seeds got here today. Free seeds coming out my ears!

Ordered 12 Grimm Brothers C'99 regs.

Free with them:

x 8 Brothers Grimm Grimm mix

x 2 Emerald Triangle seeds sour lemon og regs

x 2 Reserva Privada Tangie regs

x 2 World of Seeds Afghan Kush regs

x 2 World of seeds Wild Thailand regs

x 2 G13 Blueberry Gum fems

x 2 G13 Pineapple Express#2 fems

x 2 G13 Diesel Auto's

x 2 Genofarm seeds Purple Haze Auto

Can't ask for better than that... Yeah I paid through the nose for the C'99's, the free Brothers Grimm x8 Grimm mix makes up for that alone. Anybody grown out any of these strains before?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice score, can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Fevs (Sep 22, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice score, can't wait to see it in action


Same, I cannot wait too. It's like unbelievable that I actually have some Brothers Grimm C99. Still stunned that it didn't fall through because of stock problems or whatever. I was wrong, rocking horse poo is in fact even more rare than Brothers Grimm C99. A few months back, it was pretty even 

I've got to get 12 little pots that fit in a pc grow case, then I'll be up and running. Should be a few days. I'm really going to do this strain proud! I feel privileged to have the chance to grow it.

I'm going to leave the free seeds to the side for a bit and just germinate the C99's.

Thanks for stopping in, hope you enjoy the journal


----------



## Fevs (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## applejuicer10 (Sep 22, 2016)

You plan to do the entire grow with cups stacked like that? Or just in the tiny pots till the inspection?


----------



## applejuicer10 (Sep 22, 2016)

Nevermind, just re-read the first post  what are your plans as far as grow area and pots after you get them out of the case?


----------



## Fevs (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah just for the inspection. I bought that pc case for £40 from a buddy who quit growing. Bargain! I'll probably start them in there, like days 0-10. Nice and warm in there with 125w cfl.

I can have the visit when I like, but got some auto's which must finish first. Auto's with 2/3 weeks to go tops.

I have furniture that I can hide plants in if I transplant them earlier, which I probably will.

From the UK and for some reason UK growers use tiny pots compared to you guys and girls from the USA. So I may go USA this time and use bigger pots 

After the inspection, I'll have 6 months of pedal to the metal


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Just ran brothers Grimm regular c99.. I love how the bud turned out you're in for a treat man!


----------



## applejuicer10 (Sep 22, 2016)

Ahhh cool cool. I'm not a soil grower, but have you looked into hempy pots? I've heard good things from some local guys


----------



## greencropper (Sep 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Just ran brothers Grimm regular c99.. I love how the bud turned out you're in for a treat man!


did you save any pics of your grow? not much info out there on the newest bros grimm c99


----------



## Fevs (Sep 22, 2016)

applejuicer10 said:


> Ahhh cool cool. I'm not a soil grower, but have you looked into hempy pots? I've heard good things from some local guys


Yeah I have looked into them a while back. Great for coco. I like growing in soil. I'd like to try coco, but I just ain't ready for that kind of work load. With 12 plants, soil is just easier this time.


----------



## applejuicer10 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm a rdwc guy myself, it's so much easier than you probably think. And you could get set up for something in the 100 quid price range


----------



## Fevs (Sep 22, 2016)

I bet it is. I get anxiety just thinking about going hydro  lol

I'm a real simple man. I'd probably struggle with it. I've got a campervan, so I often leave the plants for 2-3 days after a heavy watering, then go camping with my wife and kids. Growing in soil suits my lifestyle. I do ok in soil. More than ok really


----------



## applejuicer10 (Sep 22, 2016)

It's funny, because I avoid soil because I don't like the idea of being out of control of aspects of the grow. Microbes in soil don't sound like they take orders as well as that sweet Sweet RO water does lol


----------



## applejuicer10 (Sep 22, 2016)

But honestly man, it's easier than you probably think. And if you have room for a 150litre tub and 18litre bucket, you could leave them for quite a few days with little worry. Maybe even a week if you're of the "give-a-fuck" mindset lol
P. S. I learned how gallons to liters and pound to dollar work just for you fevs


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> did you save any pics of your grow? not much info out there on the newest bros grimm c99


Mine was their pre 98 linage I believe so I cannot speak to the new gear I think I may have some shots but it's a group shot as I scrogged..

 

I believe that's it in the foreground on the right.l that's really all I have of it.


With a good cure the flavor is amazing and the high is smooth? Haha I'm no weed critic so the words escape me.. I'm about to start up another go tho so I'll check back best of luck bud


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey, where did you order them from, if I may ask?


----------



## greencropper (Sep 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Mine was their pre 98 linage I believe so I cannot speak to the new gear I think I may have some shots but it's a group shot as I scrogged..
> 
> View attachment 3787260
> 
> ...


nice stuff bro!


----------



## cindysid (Sep 22, 2016)

I love Cindy 99, but I have never grown the Bros. Grimm. I'm excited to see how the grow progresses, so please update as you go. I have a pretty good Mosca pineapple pheno that I have been growing for awhile and I have a couple of Sex Bud seedlings that I will be cloning for next round. I need another seed like another hole in my head but I may have to order up the Bros. Grimm!


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 22, 2016)

subbed


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> Hey, where did you order them from, if I may ask?



Attitude has them for now.

www.seedsherenow.com is where I got mine. They had really good customer service, and answered each of several messages really fast. +1 Recommended if in USA.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> Hey, where did you order them from, if I may ask?


If that's to me I got them straight from the source supposedly a local went out to Oregon on a tour to meet with dirt producers and see what exactly he had on the shelf sand met up with the owner.. He was able to get some stock from before they shut down the first time, I only got 4 of those beans and was luck to get a male that I back crossed for this next run of seeds. I will admit it was nuts the 4 seeds I ran where the same pheno something I hadn't seen and these where old so I took precaution to have good germination rates.. All his plants where the same pheno too.... Sounds like a fairy tale I know but I like to believe it.. Here is a write up on the company..

*Background*

Brothers Grimm Seeds was founded in 1996, when arrangements were made though Canadian seed reseller Heaven’s Stairway to distribute cannabis strains created by MrSoul and partner Sly. Known for selectively backcrossing, cubing and inbreeding some of the rarest of cannabis genetics on earth, Brothers Grimm became known for uncompromising quality & for producing genetic stability, high potency, short flowering times, heavy resin production, and intensely tropical terpenes. In 2002, the company abruptly closed due to security concerns. For many years after our seeds were no longer available, growers either jealously guarded their favorite clone mothers or shared them with their friends to keep them alive. Some breeders famously used our Cinderella & Apollo to create new hybrids as well as breeding filial generations as far out as F5.

MrSoul waited more than a decade to retrieve the precious clones and seeds he’d stashed safely away. In 2015, he met Duke Diamond and together they developed a concrete plan to resurrect Brothers Grimm in Colorado. The combination of these two breeders’ abilities, along with a deep reservoir of unique cannabis cultivars, is the foundation of our company.

It’s been a long time coming, and lot of work, but we’re overjoyed to be back. Our faithful followers can be assured that our tradition of stability and reliability continues with the re-release of our Cinderella and Apollo lines as well as strains developed in our new breeding programs. Selectively combining cultivars, according to strict genetic principles, we provide the finest cannabis genetics available.


*Breeding Philosophy*

Brothers Grimm are famous for creating high THC strains that produce consistently outstanding results. The creation of Cinderella 99, through a multi-generation breeding program, distinguished us long ago as breeders who take the time to do things right.

After a dozen years on the sidelines, we can’t help but observe that today’s seed market is flooded with poly-hybrid crosses, seemingly created with no logical, deliberate goal or breeding plan. Such seeds produce plants of many different phenotypes – like lottery numbers.

By contrast, Brothers Grimm only cross a male and female after having thought of all the reasons WHY we want to do so. We design our seed lines to produce consistent plants that all share the qualities we selected for in the breeding program that created it.

We are able to take this approach because our breeding stock is a rare collection of landrace and other stable cultivars, each representing unique genetics. Using this gene pool, we painstakingly choose and combine males and females in a deliberate program to create hybrid seeds which produce plants consistently displaying the desired characteristics. There’s very little variation; our clients don’t have to hunt through several different phenotypes hoping to find a good one.

So which characteristics do we select for, when breeding our hybrids? The goal in each breeding program will vary somewhat of course, but the general list of traits we are known for include:

*Compact overall plant structure*

*Dense budding*

*Fast-flowering*

*No hermaphroditism *

*High resin production*

*Intense psychoactivity*

*Unique palette of terpenes *

*Optimal yield*

Our stance on feminized seed:

Brothers Grimm are proud that our seeds never produce hermaphrodites. It has been documented, in scientific literature, that the creation of feminized seeds always results in a percentage of hermaphrodite offspring. This validates what we’ve always believed… and why we have never made feminized seeds. Besides, competent growers can tell the sex of their seedlings before they are flowered anyway!


_*Please see the links below for an overview of the team


I was very pleased with their gear!*_


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 23, 2016)

Fevs said:


> My seeds got here today. Free seeds coming out my ears!
> 
> Ordered 12 Grimm Brothers C'99 regs.
> 
> ...


Where did you order your seeds from?


----------



## mypassion (Sep 23, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Where did you order your seeds from?


Attitude has them!


----------



## mypassion (Sep 23, 2016)

I wanna see how this C99 grow! These brothers have good reviews!


----------



## mypassion (Sep 23, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> If that's to me I got them straight from the source supposedly a local went out to Oregon on a tour to meet with dirt producers and see what exactly he had on the shelf sand met up with the owner.. He was able to get some stock from before they shut down the first time, I only got 4 of those beans and was luck to get a male that I back crossed for this next run of seeds. I will admit it was nuts the 4 seeds I ran where the same pheno something I hadn't seen and these where old so I took precaution to have good germination rates.. All his plants where the same pheno too.... Sounds like a fairy tale I know but I like to believe it.. Here is a write up on the company..
> 
> *Background*
> 
> ...


How can you tell the sex of seedlings?


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 23, 2016)

mypassion said:


> Attitude has them!


I was wondering who gave all the freebies with his order. Did you see the list of stuff he got with his order  haha


----------



## Fevs (Sep 23, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I was wondering who gave all the freebies with his order. Did you see the list of stuff he got with his order  haha


Yeah mate. it was Attitude seeds. Great freebies, especially Brothers Grimm Grimm Mix, which also has C'99 in the genetics


----------



## mypassion (Sep 23, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I was wondering who gave all the freebies with his order. Did you see the list of stuff he got with his order  haha


LOL. Small one 
I buy from attitude when they have their monthly promo. That means 5 extra seeds when you spend 35£ or more. If you pay with bitcoin you get 5 more, also extra and you get the freebies they normally give. If you buy from breeders who have promos atm +++ seeds. So like 15 free seeds with 40£.


----------



## mypassion (Sep 23, 2016)

Fevs said:


> My seeds got here today. Free seeds coming out my ears!
> 
> Ordered 12 Grimm Brothers C'99 regs.
> 
> ...


Not so small )


----------



## Fevs (Sep 23, 2016)

Knowing me like I do.., I'll probably have the Grimm mix going within 24 hours of my visit, + lemon og + the tangie's lol 

I'll plant the freebies fem seeds outside next summer.

This is what I'm waiting for. When these finish, this journal will really take off 

Still, I've cut down half the auto's already... but not these. This is the kind of set ups i'll be running for this journal. I want all these out asap, but they must be like rocks before harvest. I'll cost myself too much if I cut them early.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/autoflowers-under-lec-cmh.916374/


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2016)

mypassion said:


> How can you tell the sexton of seedlings?


Grow them out to maturity.. 12/12 then sex and cut clones the second your positive

Flower out the originals and veg the clones.. Keep track of what's what and you will know which ones give you the best bud/structure 

I then flower out all the rest and cut clones of the keeper and that's my mom..

That's how I do it


----------



## mypassion (Sep 23, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Grow them out to maturity.. 12/12 then sex and cut clones the second your positive
> 
> Flower out the originals and veg the clones.. Keep track of what's what and you will know which ones give you the best bud/structure
> 
> ...


Yes man but it sais before 12/12. That is what I wanna know!  thanks though! Not my style cloning etc. Not for now at least. Still learning basics.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2016)

Well there is a company that can apparently sex your plants from a clipping... Why not just wait till they show you it's a couple months at the latest 

Don't known where you saw it said before 12/12 but that's bullshit.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2016)

And you should learn cloning that is basics!!!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2016)

I myself usually veg big enough until sex is evident, and then I take 5-10 cutting from each plant, and flower out the seed plants.
If I have 10 females from seed, Ill take 50 cuttings. 5 each. Minimum.
If I see that 1 plant really stands out above the others, I will take it before it full matures, leave some of the buds on it, and reveg it for a mother.

Many times if you let them ripen up, they wont reveg. Many times they will, but Ive learned that for me, to cut them a bit early, so reveg is more likely.

And if reveg doesn't work, I still have many clones to use.

I also like Tissue Culturing, but is complicated


----------



## mypassion (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone ever did something from Ethos Genetics? The descriptions are great and the pics they post on FB.. just amazing.
Can't find in Europe though...


----------



## Fevs (Sep 24, 2016)

I've got plenty of grow nutes to use up, so have gone for a light mix this time. Normally I buy soil with more food in. Light mix is quite fluffy and has about 2-3 weeks food in already.

Snapped a few shots earlier when planting the C99 seeds. 2-3 days until these seeds pop


----------



## Fevs (Sep 25, 2016)

The Brothers Grimm Grimm mix free seeds are their own grow in itself, so they have been put away. I have put some more seeds in to water, but these will be a sideshow for myself. Whilst I'm sexing and cloning the plants, it's better on reflection to do all the regular freebies.

x 2 Emerald Triangle seeds sour lemon og regs, x 2 Reserva Privada Tangie regs, x 2 World of Seeds Afghan Kush regs, x 2 World of seeds Wild Thailand regs.

I'm really hoping for a decent Afghan Kush female. I have Grown the auto version and it's the most resinous auto I've grown.


----------



## Fevs (Sep 26, 2016)

The seeds are in. Bit angry with myself I dropped one on another one and the tap root in 95% snapped. I have just left it to see if it fixes itself. So expect 11 C99's. Maybe 12 if she/he comes round 

I have moved them under 315w cmh 4200k daylight lamp. 4ft away. Extraction off currently to make humidity go really high and get them off to a good start.


----------



## Fevs (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks like all 12 are going to make it. I even took a few photo's of the stem I snapped. Can't believe it's alive alive-oh 

The other 11 are remarkably uniform 

D Papillon 315w cmh in 3ft x 3ft area. 4200k Philips daylight lamp. Nice lamp to start them with. Had to water them today. Last photo is the other regular free seeds.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow, those genetics are going to be fucking spectacular. Lots of time and breeding behind those. Enjoy them bro! Good luck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2016)

Fevs said:


> My seeds got here today. Free seeds coming out my ears!
> 
> Ordered 12 Grimm Brothers C'99 regs.
> 
> ...


Where did you order from?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Well there is a company that can apparently sex your plants from a clipping... Why not just wait till they show you it's a couple months at the latest
> 
> Don't known where you saw it said before 12/12 but that's bullshit.


Actually if vegged long enough all will show their sex before flower.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 28, 2016)

I just got the c99 and apollo13 today...can't wait to get a couple going


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Actually if vegged long enough all will show their sex before flower.


True a fully mature plant will show pre-flowers... I consider that flowering though. I fielded the question as a means of telling via structure or some other tell, not by seeing their little bits. I misspoke though you are correct sir


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> True a fully mature plant will show pre-flowers... I consider that flowering though. I fielded the question as a means of telling via structure or some other tell, not by seeing their little bits. I misspoke though you are correct sir


The easiest way is to top them and number the plants and new cups. Throw the tops in cups of water with corresponding numbers. Put the tops in low light and let them flower. They will live long enough to tell sex.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

Interesting.. I just clone out as I have plenty of room and like to manipulate the first for multiple clone sites.. The next for ideal flowering structure

Everyone does it different that's the best part of this art


----------



## Fevs (Sep 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Where did you order from?


Attitude seedbank


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 29, 2016)

Good stuff bro


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

I got mine from the single seed centre...


----------



## Fevs (Sep 30, 2016)

I have something i need to get off my chest!

My wife through away my entire seed collection. About £200 of seeds in envelopes. I've lost the Borthers Grimm mix, unopened packs of auto's too, plus various free seeds...

Excuse me a second...


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 30, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I have something i need to get off my chest!
> 
> My wife through away my entire seed collection. About £200 of seeds in envelopes. I've lost the Borthers Grimm mix, unopened packs of auto's too, plus various free seeds...
> 
> Excuse me a second...


That really sucks bro.....


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 30, 2016)

Time to dumpster dive man


----------



## Fevs (Sep 30, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> Time to dumpster dive man




Already got my next order put in. With replacement Brother Grimm Grimm mix seeds.

Here is my next order, which I'm also buying a seed box for, or some sturdy wooden jewellry box 

Order Summary
Quantity
Price
Sweet Seeds AUTO Sweet Cheese
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
£21.99
Sweet Seeds AUTO S.A.D.
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
£26.99
Sweet Seeds AUTO Sweet Skunk
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
£20.99
Sweet Seeds AUTO Black Jack
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
1
£21.99
Sweet Seeds AUTO Fast Bud #2
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
1
£17.99
Brothers Grimm Seeds Grimmdica
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
1
£64.99
REGULAR UFO #1 Reserva Privada Tangie

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #2 World of Seeds Landraces Afghan Kush

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #3 World of Seeds Landraces Wild Thailand

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #4 Emerald Triangle Seeds Sour Lemon OG

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #5 Emerald Triangle Seeds Royal Purple Kush

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Genofarm Seeds Purple Haze AUTO

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Diesel AUTO

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Blueberry Gum

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express #2

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Brothers Grimm Seeds Grimm Mix

8
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

So, interesting thing here is this. To get the Grimm Mix, I ordered these...

*Brothers Grimm Seeds Grimmdica*

*Brothers Grimm's heirloom Sensi Hashplant is a very tight squat indica marijuana strain that creates thick pungent greasy flowers suggesting the region they derive from. She has been hit with their Afghani father to produce an old school line of indica bliss. Grimmdica is a very unique hybrid that truly brings out all the great qualities of an old school indica hybrid. Worth highlighting about Grimmdica is its taste and smell: an incredible Afghani flavour and rich, hashy, acrid pine aroma with savory tones.

Lineage: Sensi Hashplant (f) X Pure Afghani (m)

Not exactly cheap, but nice 1st addition to the new collection 
*


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice list


----------



## Fevs (Oct 2, 2016)

Day 6 of veg for my C'99 girls and boys. The 12th is going to make it. Got 100% of the C'99 seeds. 

These are on 24-0 under daylight 315w cmh lamp.

These clear plastic cups are 1 x sour lemon og, 1 x afghan, 1 x tangie. I did have 2 of each, but only one of those strain made it. Dug the little buggers up to find out what the crack is, they didn't even crack. Both the World of Seeds Thailand's made it. So do have 2 of those. Strange the C'99 seeds got a 100% success rate, even after snapping them. I used same soil, same propagator, same temps, yet lost 3 free seeds. Wierd 

These are in little cups made of cow poo! Anybody know if I tranplant them, or just plant the cups? The roots are starting to root through the pots...

Anyway... 2 photo's today


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

Where are the flowering pictures at guys,

Come on now don't be scared


----------



## Fevs (Oct 5, 2016)

These are going in 3.6 liter pots in a week, straight after my property visit. 

I got rid of the afghan from world of seeds, just rubbish compared to the 4 free seeds.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 7, 2016)

My 12 Brothers Grimm Grimmidica regs are in a glass of water. Going to get these in peat pellets for a few days.

All plants have been moved to my pc grow case for as few days.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 10, 2016)

I have made it through the property visit, so 5-6 months of pedal to the metal!

Just ordered 3 tents, 1 is 5ft x 5ft, 2 are 4ft x 4ft. I'm going for bigger areas, with the same amount of light.

The auto's are super stretchy and will get their home tonight. I will hit the hydro shop tmw for soil, will take pics and add them as I go. Time to get a forrest going


----------



## Fevs (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, so 2 of the 6 set up's for my personal grow are up and running lmao

I have transplanted my twelve C'99 regs to 3.6 liter square pots, slightly under a gallon.

These are now under a vertical 400v 400w dual spec hps under the excellent mini grostar reflector.

I have also transplanted 4 other regs, sour lemon og, tangie and 2 wild thailands

4 x Sweet Seeds Fast bud#2 auto's in 12 liter air pots.

1 Black Jack auto died of being too dry, so have 3, these are in 12 liter square pots.

Grimm Brothers Grimmidica in the propergator...

When they are out there, I'm getting the Grimm mix going too. Work load is is going to be full time, so what difference will that make 

Also going to get some more auto's going too for old times sake.

Pictures so far...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Fevs (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Fevs (Oct 11, 2016)

Black jack auto's, plus the seedlings view of the mini grostar


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking good although i wouldn't fill the pots to the top with your medium, leave a couple of inches gap, it makes watering easier


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking good man! In the future try to avoid clear containers as it damages the roots, that's also the cause of the alge on the side of them there.. Not that it's a bad thing just not ideal


----------



## Fevs (Oct 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Looking good although i wouldn't fill the pots to the top with your medium, leave a couple of inches gap, it makes watering easier


Thanks for the tip. I bought so much soil at the hydro shop, so just kept chucking it on 

The little root systems they have will just love their new set up's.

Every set up has an sms temp controller to keep the temps at 75-77. Plenty of light too.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 11, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Looking good man! In the future try to avoid clear containers as it damages the roots, that's also the cause of the alge on the side of them there.. Not that it's a bad thing just not ideal


Thanks. I will use those little cow manure pots next time as they air prune the roots. The C'99 roots are identical to a plant in a small air pot. They are firing out everywhere.

The plastic cups were clear, but I reckon the growth was better. I got some horrible orange liquid coming out the manure pots, every time I fed them.

I have a feed buffering right now. Sea weed and molasses 

I haven't watered them yet since transplanting them. They were quite wet, so the dry soil should soak that up a bit.

I'm so excited 

Do you think with the C'99 plants I should sex them, then put them back into veg? Or grow them to maturity, of flip them to 12/12 to sex them, then remain in flowering, without revering to veg mode. Current light cycle is 24-0


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 11, 2016)

Personally I'd get them steadily to a 18/6 (not all at once), then once they are established flip them to 12/12 and cut some healthy clones (3 of each plant). Be sure to label these clones so you don't mix them up. Around the time you have roots and new growth from them you should also have pre flowers with the now mothers. Keep the female clones in 24/0 as you cull the males via the moms (or dads). Flower out the moms fully and find which if any different phenos you desire and grow out the clones accordingly. You seem to have enough room to be able to do this and again this is just what I would do but it gives you the ability to pick what plants you want to run and also some cloning experience as I believe you said you had little. Cloning is awesome and especially beneficial in the situation I just mentioned. Best of luck


----------



## TylerTGODKushmaster92 (Oct 11, 2016)

Watching this, as I am growing female seeds pheno of c99 started at about the same time.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 11, 2016)

However you are sprouting those stretched seedlings lower the light or add more. When they stretch that bad its easy for them to fall over and die.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> However you are sprouting those stretched seedlings lower the light or add more. When they stretch that bad its easy for them to fall over and die.


It was because they were in darkness for their 1st 2 days of life, then 1ft away from a 125w cfl hidden for the property visit. I just wanted to start them early to get a fast harvest, I'll chop them in 7 weeks from now. Not the normal look for my plants, but the 1st week is almost over lol


----------



## Fevs (Oct 12, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Personally I'd get them steadily to a 18/6 (not all at once), then once they are established flip them to 12/12 and cut some healthy clones (3 of each plant). Be sure to label these clones so you don't mix them up. Around the time you have roots and new growth from them you should also have pre flowers with the now mothers. Keep the female clones in 24/0 as you cull the males via the moms (or dads). Flower out the moms fully and find which if any different phenos you desire and grow out the clones accordingly. You seem to have enough room to be able to do this and again this is just what I would do but it gives you the ability to pick what plants you want to run and also some cloning experience as I believe you said you had little. Cloning is awesome and especially beneficial in the situation I just mentioned. Best of luck


I have a drobe 1.5ft x 2 1/4 ft

Heat mat too, also a 96w T5. This is where I'll do the cloning. Thanks for the advice. I'm going to use soil with small pots for the cloning. 

I'm going to get some plant labels. I do have plenty of room for this. Thanks

I have 3 large grow tents arriving later today


----------



## Fevs (Oct 12, 2016)

TylerTGODKushmaster92 said:


> Watching this, as I am growing female seeds pheno of c99 started at about the same time.


Nice, I'll stop in and take a look. I've grown the female seeds version before. Nice strain!


----------



## StoneySteve (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice! I am planning on growing brother's grimm c99 next crop. How is the heat output on that 315w CMH in the 3x3?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 12, 2016)

StoneySteve said:


> Nice! I am planning on growing brother's grimm c99 next crop. How is the heat output on that 315w CMH in the 3x3?


5'' fan working at about 10%-15%, passive intake. I can hardly even hear it. Imagine a 250w hps in a 3ft x 3ft area, then add 10% heat. Yeah, like that.. 

I'm in the UK, but even on the hottest days where a 400w is too hot, the cmh never gets unplugged. I ran 2 x 315w cmh units in a 4ft x 4ft area over the summer on 24-0.

You could easily use a rvk 4'' in a 3ft x 3ft area for 1 x 315w cmh.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2016)

I really like your setup I'm finishing up my 4x4 room but if I had it to do over again I would buy a good grow tent I've neve r grown c- 99 but it's a classic strain that has stood the test of time


----------



## Fevs (Oct 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I really like your setup I'm finishing up my 4x4 room but if I had it to do over again I would buy a good grow tent I've neve r grown c- 99 but it's a classic strain that has stood the test of time


Thanks, if you like it now... wait til next week.

Just started germinating 7 Sweet afghan delicious auto's, 7 Sweet cheese auto's. 7 skunk auto's, 2 purple haze auto's and 2 diesel auto's. Also my new 5ft x 5ft tent is here, as are the two 4ft x 4ft tents 

I've never gone this hard with my growing. I'm going to go silly for the next 3-4 months, but have some serious amounts of weed


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm gonna have to go back & read your thread as I just skimmed over it is that a 315 cmh ?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna have to go back & read your thread as I just skimmed over it is that a 315 cmh ?


Yeah mate, only got the D Papillon 315w cmh plugged in so far.

The hps tent is basically a heater for the photoperiod room. Instead of using a heater, I'm going to grow some auto's in that 3ft x 3ft area on 12/12, lights on during the dark period of the photoperiod grow. That way I can use a similar amount of light/heat in the other tent, but not have a big drop in temps during lights out 

I have 3 more 315w cmh units that are going in. I'm going to have a play with the temps once I'm set up.

I will probably run the 4200k daylight lamp with a 250w hps.

Run the 3100k agro lamp with 6500k metal halide.

Then the big tent I want the 3100k agro lamp, maybe alongside 4500k 400w philips daylight metal halide. That's what I'll roll with to start. If it's too hot I'll splash out on Budmaster mini osram cob leds to replace the hps.

I did originally want the Budmasters much earlier, but bought a new roof for my S2000 instead. Glad I did tbh, it's got very cold in England, so should get away with adding the 250w's for the meantime.

My other auto's will be run on 24-0 to create warm ambient temps in my flat/ apartment. Not about how much light I'm using, just about getting the temperature of the 6 set up's perfect.

I may even do a weigh in this time. A real rare thing for me these days, but I'm going to pull in masses of buds


----------



## Fevs (Oct 15, 2016)

Sweet seeds Fast bud #2 auto's

Day 7

315w cmh 4200 daylight lamp in 3ft x 3ft tent

Good start considering they were germinated in darkness during the build up to the property visit.

Nice big air pots, these are going to do great! These will be harvested before everything else and are very important to keeping it flowing!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 15, 2016)

Sweet seeds Black Jack Auto's day 7, x 3 plants

Currently sharing a small part of my veg tent...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 15, 2016)

One of the big tents is set up now

7 Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghan Delicious. No germinated yet... so still day zero lol Still, this is about their home, not the plants yet.

I bought 3 of these big square oscillating fans. Kind of an upgrade if you want to look at it that way 

Afghan's right,

Left, 7 x Sweet Seeds Sweet Cheese auto's.

Also waiting for their home to be set up today, is 7 Sweet Seeds Sweet Skunk auto's. They are also germinating.

Got the place nice and warm.

If you look closely, you'll also see 7 Brothers Grimm Grimmidica's. Still waiting on 4, but a bit hit and miss I reckon. Just a terrible time to germinate them with the visit. They were neglected, I do however respect the 1st 7 that did make it more because of this. Just 1 nice female form theose 7 is all that's required. They are in small terracotta pots


----------



## Fevs (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm going to have to throw away my sofa, so I can fit in all then tents!

The whole apartment will contain no chairs at all, for a good reason though... I'm already 1lb down before I've started. 16 ounces is going to a friend who has cancer. Free of charge too. She is a friend of the family and has given up on big pharma. As long as my ass points downwards, I will never take any money from anybody suffering with cancer. She took ages deciding, but now has all of the butter we made to get used to thc in the meantime, whilst I grow these out.

In the ideal world, for the rso she's gunna have 25% Afghan, 25% Black Jack auto, 25% fast bud #2 and 25% skunk 

4 ounces form each is very achievable for my growing ability

C'99 x12

4 x regular photoperiods on the right

Must say, the C'99's are really getting going since yesterday morning


----------



## Fevs (Oct 16, 2016)

I have planted the Grimm Mix today, which I got free. They are 8 regular seeds.

Info on these...

*Grimm Mix Marijuana Seeds - Brothers Grimm*


A very special mystery polyhybrid indoor clone has been passed around the underground breeding community for years. This elite hybrid finishes fast, produces sticky buds and delivers stunning hues of purple. This super-resinous and fast-flowering female was combined with Brothers Grimm's Einstein male from the C99 family. The achieved amalgamation was called “Grimm Mix” as there will be more variation in the plants resulting from these seeds but it’ll be worth the pheno-hunt to find the finest females. They produce magnificent, dense, fat buds covered by abundant resin. A good producer which will not disappoint. 

Genetics: Secret Elite Polyhybrid INDOOR Clone x Einstein Male


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Fast bud#2

Day 9 

315w cmh daylight 4200k

2.5ft x 2.5ft area

Just getting going now...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghan Delicious and their Sweet Cheese auto's

Day 1 from seed

315w cmh Daylight 4200k on 24-0

250w osram sont t+ hps on 7pm until 7am

Brothers Grimm Grimmidica in little pots

There are 11 currently, lost 1 so far...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

Next tent also a 4ft x 4ft tent like last pics.

Sweet Seeds Sweet Skunk auto's on day 1

Genofarm purple haze auto day 1

2 x G13 diesel auto's on day 1

This tent has the 315w cmh 3100k elite agro lamp on 24-0

7pm 'til 7am I have a 6500k Sunmaster 250w metal halide. So other tent is daylight cmh with hps, this is flowering cmh lamp with blue light added.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

So I have made a pukka set up for the C'99 plants to go in to next week or so.

5ft x 5ft tent

Going with 4 lights in here

315w cmh 3100k elite agro lamp

2ft 4 tube 96w T5 light (all blue tubes) 6500k

250w Sunmaster Dual spec hps

Prakasa 120w led (used,but cheap)

I know using these lights I won't have any high temps problems, plus they can all be placed similar distances form the canopy...

New 12/12 tent, led not here yet...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

The vegging plants

Grimm C'99 x 12

My 4 regs on the right hand side.

New plants close up...

hps makes the photo's look well shit! I'm used to cmh clarity, not this yellow blur

The plants are very healthy. Happy plants, Happy grower!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

GRimm mix seeds germinating + my sofa. Not the ideal seating position... but if you can fit an extra tent in, why not sit sideways ey?

At harvest time, I'll be happy I sat sideways


----------



## greencropper (Oct 17, 2016)

man you are 1 dedicated gardener giving up your home comforts for the grow!, hope they reward you well, watching those C99 very closely, all in all they are looking very uniform


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man you are 1 dedicated gardener giving up your home comforts for the grow!, hope they reward you well, watching those C99 very closely, all in all they are looking very uniform



Yeah mate, typical mental illness... All or nothing here! I'm either balls deep, or a run a fucking mile! A winter with a sideways sofa is the least of my worries... Kind of looks like a sculpture  
I'm itching to clone the C'99's...

Just can't wait until I have rooted clones, then can flip to 12/12.

I'm in the market for cheap used leds now. Not spending big on leds. Not part of my plans anymore. Adding fairly average leds with 660nm deep red and 630nm deep red will improve the spectrum of the 4200k daylight cmh lamps.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 17, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Yeah mate, typical mental illness... All or nothing here! I'm either balls deep, or a run a fucking mile! A winter with a sideways sofa is the least of my worries... Kind of looks like a sculpture
> I'm itching to clone the C'99's...
> 
> Just can't wait until I have rooted clones, then can flip to 12/12.
> ...


all good there bro, ive got a full pack of mosca C99 to grow out, then after watching how yours turn out will decide whether i get those type too, your setup looks great and hope they kickon for you, im outdoors 100% with just a few hours of supplemental light added when i need to extend the season


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 17, 2016)

That's not mental illness man thats outgoing energy thats all. Been there done that.......on a side note where the fuck does midweek song get that bros grimm pic of c99 from cause tbh ive scoped hundreds(it seems anyway) of forums looking for ANYTHING similar to the picture nothing as of yet, talk about truth in advertising lol? Anyway i like the way you have stuck to your guns man. All this new equipment i see must be costing you some serious cash though id imagine so being serious is a good thing! I'd also like to add that imho after a few years indoor gardening its hard to beat t-5's in a great spectrum, even t-5's with a hps in my opinion will outperform any led set-up compr. in price.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm going to do this strain proud first time round. I haven't spent silly money really, kind of spread out over the last 6 months. Had the lights for 1 1/2 grows, Spent £50 on an led. Getting another led later too.

Main expense this time round has been seeds so far, then soil. The tents I got cheap, got a real good deal on them.

I do like T5's, mixing the spectrum is so important to my growing, as I tend to keep the plants healthier, for longer, with a wider spectrum. T5's make the plants leaf pray, any light that makes the plants leaf pray is a good light.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 17, 2016)

Good job bro. Keep it coming !


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

greencropper said:


> all good there bro, ive got a full pack of mosca C99 to grow out, then after watching how yours turn out will decide whether i get those type too, your setup looks great and hope they kickon for you, im outdoors 100% with just a few hours of supplemental light added when i need to extend the season


Those Mosca C'99 seeds have had many say great things about them.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 17, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Good job bro. Keep it coming !


Thanks al lot. It's going to get real interesting over the next 8-12 weeks


----------



## greencropper (Oct 17, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Those Mosca C'99 seeds have had many say great things about them.


yes they are good, grew some out last season, but glad your testing these new Bros Grimm C99 too, very helpful to other growers to see how they pan out


----------



## Fevs (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok, so last night I had a think... A real deep thinking session about my growing!

I'm now growing: 

Brothers Grimm C'99 x 12

Brothers Grimm Grimmidica x 11

Brothers Grimm Grimm Mix x 8 (germinating)

I'm no longer growing the regular free seeds. I disposed of about 10 plants/seedlings last night.

On a positive note, I did just keep 2 of the fems.

I have a Pineapple Express#2 fem on day 1 from seed in a 5 gallon pot, vegging in with the auto's. Also a Blueberry Gum on day 1 from seed in a 3 gallon pot, also vegging there.

Not an east decision to dispose of strong healthy regular seeds, but had to be done in order to get what I want. A few elite mothers.

My days growing such high numbers are coming to an end.

If all 8 Grimm mix seeds germinate, even after throwing some plants away I will still have 31 auto's. 31 photoperiod regs and 2 photoperiod fems.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 18, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Ok, so last night I had a think... A real deep thinking session about my growing!
> 
> I'm now growing:
> 
> ...


always a hard choice what to cull when it needs to be done, years ago a lot of freebies were rubbish...but the last 12mths some of my best plants ever were freebies....hard hard decision


----------



## Fevs (Oct 19, 2016)

There's plenty of time for me to get some more good freebies done in the future. I just can't let it get in the way of this C'99 elite clone, Grimmidica (Afghan x sensi hashplant) and the Grimm mix search. Grimm mix has C'99 in the genetics too. I just know if I have C'99 and afghan / hash plant in my jars then everything is going to be just great 

All 8 Grimm mix seeds are on day 1 of veg.

I'm going to transplant the Grimm mix seedlings when they get their 1st leaves, straight into 6 liter air pots. Let them build a real decent root system  They will be in veg for a while.

Going to the hydro shop for soil and more big pots now. I'm their best customer recently 

One of my new leds is here. Will take pics next update. Looks pretty decent for a cheap used led. Draws just 90w, which is ideal as I don't want lights that increase the bill by much. It gives me good options, maybe a cloning led or for mother plants...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 19, 2016)

No more purchases now finally. Picked up 12 x 12 liter pots for the C'99's. All the soil I'll need. Also landed an aeroponics propagator for cloning. It has 20 spaces, so can do 20 clones at once. Ph'd the water to 5.5 and have it up and running already. C'99's days away from being cloned.

I have got rid of the weakest 3 Grimmidica's, they were just seedlings that looked almost dried out they just have zero fight in them, not my kind of plants. I have 8 left.

All soil in all pots had a molasses feed today. Ph 6.3. Really wanted to get some soil life going, plus increase the humidity a bit. I have almost starved them up until this point. All pots had about 10% run off and were quite weighty afterwards, but did drain on a rack in the bath for an hour.

Looking very good in here now. No weak links, no added extras, very clean. Not costing me much in electric either


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Fevs (Oct 20, 2016)

@MANGOBICHE 

I like that!


I do loads of photo updates in my journals. Just the way I am, some may think I update too often, some may not, I'm always changing shit round and making things better  It's just easier for me, plus I do like going over my old journals. All the photo's makes kind of a time lapse thing for me  I put a lot into these grows and the journals and enjoy looking at my fruits of my labour 

So today: My new led. Smart G3 led. It draws 90w from the wall, has red, deep red, ir, blue, deep blue, uv + a white cob in the middle. That's all I know. I grew up on led growing, I know a half decent led when I see one. It does this cool little disco thing when you start it up too..

Sweet Seeds Fast Bud#2 day 12 from seeds (315w cmh - 4200k)


----------



## Fevs (Oct 20, 2016)

Dr120 with 7 skunk auto's, a purple haze auto, 2 x diesel auto's and my pineapple express#2 photoperiod fem in 20 liter pot, also blueberry gum on her left. They have cut up plant pots for labels.

Auto's on day 4. Great start for them all! I can grow an autoflower and these are bang on track! 

Photo of seedlings is the Grimm Mix. 6 out of 8 looking good. They have done their time under humidity dome, but I want them having air now, if the weak 2 fall now, I shall let them do so on their own accord, no respect for the weak! Let nature take it's course


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 20, 2016)

Wish i could keep my area clean, shit i may have to renew my xbox 1 account to distract me from my grows daily lmao1 I am a lover of online soccer, too bad more adults didnt play it'd be much more fun.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 20, 2016)

Moving on to the Sweet Afghan Delicious auto's and Cheese auto's, both strains on day 4 from seed.

Also the Grimmidica's which will be transplanted to bigger pots later today.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 20, 2016)

So the last shot of the C'99 plants in their veg tent. Look how killing the other plants created some space for these to grow into. Nice growth on these 12 C'99 plants. I'm going to transplant these to their final pots later, 12 liter pots. I know some are going to be male, but I ain't going to slow down the female plants. Even if I just get 3 females from 12, I'll have 9 pots full of soil after killing the males, but it'll be worth it still. Well that's what I tell myself anyway...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 20, 2016)

Here is the 5ft x 5ft x 2m - dr150 tent. Almost in full flow now, my other used led will fit in a corner when it arrives.

A lot of work gone into my growing recently, now I can sit back and let the plants suck it all up 

90w led, 96w T5, 250w dual spec hps and 315w cmh 3100k elite agro lamp.

Plenty of room in here, I will space the plants out better, just concentrated more light in half the tent to speed up vegging so I can clone sooner.

Lovely colours in here, leafs were 73f last night. The fan in here pisses me off royally! The best fan I have ever used is the 5'' rhino, the worst fan I have ever used is the 6'' rhino. Work that out! Sounds like a frickin plane taking off inside my ear! The 5'' fan is powerful, yet no noisy. I actually can't even use my temp controller with built in thermostat on the 6'' rhino, it's just too loud, then the other way is hummmmmmms like hell when it's running slow. Going to sell that peace of shit after this grow 

Still I Iike to have a good piss and moan each day... there's today's


----------



## Fevs (Oct 20, 2016)

Aeroponics cloner... Got the 90w led above this. I think it will cover it nicely. Just doing a bit of test run, see how the ph fluctuates. Doesn't look like I'll have to mist them... May even keep the top open tbh, force them to take all their moisture through the roots/stems. Not cheap for a lightweight piece of plastic with a Chinese fish tank pump  But who gives a crap if it can clone...!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 20, 2016)

Dude such a great setup. I would love to eventually be on your level. Great job man i would love to spend as much time in the garden like you. 

Keep the updates coming !


----------



## Fevs (Oct 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Dude such a great setup. I would love to eventually be on your level. Great job man i would love to spend as much time in the garden like you.
> 
> Keep the updates coming !


Thanks a lot buddy!

Yeah I'm off work with severe ptsd linked child sex abuse suffered. Registered disabled and all that! I always struggled to find something I was good at, other than sport, licking pussy and fucking!  After years of failure at various routes in life, I found growing, then found out I have a bit of a greenthumb. So I mixed that with my balls deep mental health compulsive behavioural issues with a bit of ocd thrown in there too, with my greenthumb and this set is what happened 

I love it! Bit noisy when I sleep, having a 4ft by 4ft tent as a bed side cabinet. Not ideal, but I just love to have several tents on the go. Even if it means having the sofa sideways


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 20, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Aeroponics cloner... Got the 90w led above this. I think it will cover it nicely. Just doing a bit of test run, see how the ph fluctuates. Doesn't look like I'll have to mist them... May even keep the top open tbh, force them to take all their moisture through the roots/stems. Not cheap for a lightweight piece of plastic with a Chinese fish tank pump  But who gives a crap if it can clone...!
> 
> View attachment 3809623 View attachment 3809625 View attachment 3809626 View attachment 3809627


Imagine those sprayers on a grench bedae toilet? my spelling may be off abit there!


----------



## mypassion (Oct 20, 2016)

You bought your equipment online? Care to share the store?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 21, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> Imagine those sprayers on a grench bedae toilet? my spelling may be off abit there!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 21, 2016)

mypassion said:


> You bought your equipment online? Care to share the store?


Nah mate, I bought it for cash in my local hydro store.

The cloner is - X-stream 20 aeroponics cloner.

I think you can buy it anywhere tbh, it's been out for years. My local hydro shop has started selling cmh/lec too. Great news for me! I hate ordering stuff like that online. The couriers leave it with neighbours and that freaks me out!

Swift update again...

Last night I transplanted the 12 C'99 plants into their final pots, which are 12 liter pots.

English liters to US gallon - 12 liters = 3.17006

I also transplanted Grimmidica's x 8 into 6 liter pots. 6 liters is 1.58503 US gallons, but they are air pots.

I remembered that I had some plagron bat guano and,plagron worm castings, so I added it to the C'99 and Grimmidica soil. I've forgotten all about it on the 1st 2 pot ups, so great time to add it finally on the 3rd pot up, especially with the old soil being loaded with molasses and ph perfect.

Oh yeah, almost forgot, the 2 dried up crappy Grimm mix seeds did in fact die overnight, so am down to 6 plants of Grimm mix. I want to transplant them today, they are drying out fast.

I took mini clones, couldn't resist.. I started messing around with the cloner, then boom I was off like a flash. Took 4 from each C'99


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 21, 2016)

God damn your hydro store owner must give you a backrub everytime you walk in bro...lmao! I wanna share a video from a friend i think you may like fevs...........it WILL save you time,money and frustration in MANY gardens to come......


----------



## cindysid (Oct 21, 2016)

NIce work Fev! I have similar issues and I tend to go overboard. I usually make around 150 clones each round and cull half of them and divide the rest between a 5 x 5 tent and a 9 x 9 room. I grow about 10 different strains at any one time which makes things rather complicated. I hate to kill the unused clones, but I force myself to do it. I turned my former rental into my grow lab. It has limited electric capacity and I try not to push it. I am very interested in how the BG C-99's turn out for you. I'm growing Mosca and Female Seeds C-99 and Sex Bud right now. First round for the Sex Bud. They will be going to the flower room in few weeks.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 21, 2016)

@MANGOBICHE 

I tried something similar to that, put poured the sludge on too. It clogs the soil badly and I burnt the absolute shit out of my plants. I should have done that 2nd bucket thing. I'm going to just add it in the soil at the moment, but will try a guano tea in flowering. Thanks for posting that.

@cindysid 

I want the clones to be mother plants. For the moment, then cloning after that will be just the elite females. I was worried the roots on the C'99 plants were not going to be big enough to transplant. There were 100's of roots everywhere. Today they are already recovered from the transplant stress + cloning.

I took a few pictures of them now in their final pots. Also pics of Grimmidica plants in the same veg tent the C'99's were in 48 hours ago. 1st up Grimmidica. Also clones pics


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 21, 2016)

Fevs said:


> @MANGOBICHE
> 
> I tried something similar to that, put poured the sludge on too. It clogs the soil badly and I burnt the absolute shit out of my plants. I should have done that 2nd bucket thing. I'm going to just add it in the soil at the moment, but will try a guano tea in flowering. Thanks for posting that.
> 
> ...


Good stuff as always Fevs


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 21, 2016)

If you ever move to new england in the states let me know.........I could have fun with a farmer of your energies..........prob make some new eye candy for those super discerning stoners!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 21, 2016)

Will do man

I doubt I'll be moving there tbh... But if I ever do... You'll be 1st to know 

Certainly is a lot of interest in this C'99 strain. I can't wait too see how they turn out too. If the clones root, it will be sooner rather than later, if they don't I'll train them a bit on 2nd round of cloning.

How tall is a clone that you guys/girls take?

Lovely buds on that plant. Top quality weed that is!


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 21, 2016)

Id like them to have some vigour from a vigorous momma. Then i like mine to be anywhere from 4-8 inches, not too too tall so they can fit into the humidity dome........assuming you cut at an angle and such id allow for a few extra inches etc so prob 8-10-12 inchers


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 21, 2016)

Orig oldschool c99 was by far heads above most other smokes at the time it was released, it makes my head spin thinking of the diff strains that owe their parentage to these orig plants. It boggles the mind how many folks chuck pollen from a winner strain like that and create KILLER smoke dude, sometimes its not as advertised but i have accidentally chucked myself into some super powerful herbs from my own stables.......not great yielders mind you but phenomanol smoke! Here's the plant strain i got from my family's northern lights they grew up here for millenia it seems lmao
      lastly my dog mindy would like to know if you like yogurt like she likes yogurt fevs? lmao!


----------



## THCity (Oct 21, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Certainly is a lot of interest in this C'99 strain. I can't wait too see how they turn out too.


 Hi Fevs, probably a lot more than you think. I searched everywhere for a C99 grow(the new revived Cindy) and finally came across yours There was a outdoor grow on icmag but the moderator deleted the whole thing cause there was so much arguing about price and putting down Mr Soul. It was rediculous I just wanted to see a normal grow from start to finish.

Guess i came to the right place cause you my friend seem pretty dedicated to this grow and have a passion for growing. 
Lmaof when i saw your sideways couch. I myself no longer have a bedroom but do have couches. Has been that way for 17yrs. 

I bought 2 packs of c99. guess they were feeling generous cause there was 16 in each pack  Was only able to sprout 16 cause i have to much other stuff growin right now. I just couldn't wait any longer. I will make room somewhere. 
Anyways this is your grow and so far your baby's look very happy. Awesome setup and excellent job so far Fevs!!!!!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 22, 2016)

@MANGOBICHE Nice dog there! I wanted a dog, but my landlord won't let me have any pets. I like mini whippets. Yeah man, big fan of yogurt, especially strawberry and raspberry flavor 

@THCity I'd better do an ultra good job with the grow then  Get the C'99 journals off to a good start. Yeah, people always get so involved with the politics side of things, I do Not. Plus I haven't a clue who Mr Soul is anyway 

As long as I don't get busted or die, I'll finish this grow, if I do get busted, there will be a 2 week delay whilst I order more C'99 seeds


----------



## Fevs (Oct 22, 2016)

C'99 plants were fed 3 liters of water each today (25% of their pots size), they were heavy when I put them back. Almost saturated, which I like once or twice in veg. I have lowered the lights down and increased the intensity, it will stay like that a for a day or 2 to force them to drink, force the soil to dry and help the roots spread out. Ph of water was 6.4 today. Every plants has ahad a very heavy water feed since last night.


----------



## ganjasmugglers (Oct 22, 2016)

Great journal! I love how those cindy 99's are growing out... I went and checked herbies and they are outta stock on those. They do have Cinderella 99 from g13 or Mosca, I wonder how different they are from diff breeders. Thanks for all the great information


----------



## Fevs (Oct 22, 2016)

ganjasmugglers said:


> Great journal! I love how those cindy 99's are growing out... I went and checked herbies and they are outta stock on those. They do have Cinderella 99 from g13 or Mosca, I wonder how different they are from diff breeders. Thanks for all the great information


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/brothers-grimm-seeds-cinderella-99/prod_6247.html


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)

So sat down today and worked out their ages. Now I'm done setting up I'd like to keep a better record of their ages. Obviously the C'99 seedlings were slowed down loads by property visit and had to spend ages in tiny pots. Also the Fast bud#2 seeds stretched up like mad too, still I'm glad I started early. The stems on 2 of the stretchy fast bud#2's are just about holding them plants up now. There seems to be 1 very special auto in the 4. If I could clone auto's.. not hard to see which 1.

Sweet Seeds Fast Bud#2 on day 15 from seed

315w cmh daylight lamp, 4200k. 2.5ft x 2.5ft area. For a small personal grower that just want a little tent, this set up is perfect. I would go as far as to say this strain is without doubt the best autoflower strain in the entire world! Smells like a strawberry ak47, finishes between 49 and 56 days from seed. I made myself on this strain, this strain got me to self sufficiency. Anybody with a veg tent with some space in the corner, chuck a few of these in, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghan Delicious on day 7 from seed

Sweet Seeds Cheese Auto's on day 7 from seed.

250w hps with 4200k 315w cmh

The Sad's on the right are looking very good, very uniform too.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)

Next up is the Sweet Seeds Sweet Skunk auto's on day 7 from seed in this 4ft x 4ft tent.

Purple haze and diesel auto's day 7 too.

The older plants in here are Sweet Seeds Black Jack Auto on day 15, same age as the Fast bud#2's.

Pineapple express#2 FEM photo + Blueberry Gum FEM photo are both on day 6 from seed.

I have made a change to the lighting. The room is cold in here, so removed the 250w 6500k metal halide and replaced it with a 400w 4500k metal halide, in a reflector too coz the vertical lamp was freaking out my eyes.

Looking good in here for a bit of a miscellaneous tent 

Idea is this, if I have lots of C'99 males, I'll move the blueberry gum and Pineapple Express#2 into the C'99 tent to flower out. Those 2 plants are expendable though, if I don't have room for them, they'll get an early visit from the angel of death


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)

Round air pots Brother Grimm Grimmidica on day 9 of veg

6 liter square pots Brother Grimm Grimm Mix day 5 from seed


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)

Clones. Not rooted yet, but thought I'd take some photo's anyway. These clones are what this grow is all about! I topped up the res with 2 liters of ph 5.5 water. 1st time I've ever said that being a hardcore soil grower


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 23, 2016)

LOVELY! Such a loving parent you are! You better start thinking about curing jars man!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)

Brother Grimm C'99, aka Cindy 99, aka Cinderella 99, aka 'the holy grail'

Day 27 from seed. I have light quite low today still, will rise them a bit later. Wanted the intensity to get them drying a bit.

I also got rid of the stupid 6'' fan that sounds like a plane and replaced it with a 5'' fan. Temps in here are now better, they were too cold. I'm running this tent at 24oc-25oc so the res in the cloner doesn't get too hot.

I gave these a water spray today too. Freshen them up a bit 

C'99 x 12 in 5ft x 5ft tent, under T5 96w, 250w hps, 315w elite agro lamp and 90w led.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 23, 2016)

Try to bring a fan up maybe to above pot level? Have one blowing on the tops of the plants canopies?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> LOVELY! Such a loving parent you are! You better start thinking about curing jars man!


Yeah I've plenty of glass jars. A drying tent and one of those camping rack thingy's. I know what you're saying though, I'll need more 

I'm expecting a lot of bud here. I need 1lb for a friend, then 1lb for me, so ideally want a minimum of 32 ounces from this grow. I should be able to get 1 ounce from each of the 24 auto's, so need 8 ounces from the C'99 grow. I'm not going for yield with C'99 grow, I'm keeping them in prime health whilst I'm window shopping for the princess clone


----------



## Fevs (Oct 23, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> Try to bring a fan up maybe to above pot level? Have one blowing on the tops of the plants canopies?


Yeah the fans are new to me, I normally do have them blowing over the canopy. I'm going to go to a shop that sells some decent hanging things, then hang the fans from the top or the tent. I'll need to do that within 10-14 days of the fan will be in the way. I want the floor space to grow in.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 24, 2016)

Plant 11 and plant 2 have shown their sex 

Plant 11 has started growing plant testicles, so him and his clones have been disposed of. The empty pot is just sitting in the tent building soil life...

On the upside, the news with plant 2 is much better, I have a very big vibrant plant showing white pistils 

Right after sexing, decided to tie the main cola down and supercrop her. Just wanted to check that she is going to stay being female only after a bit of training. Plus wanted to create some more tops. I have flowered less than 10 photoperiods in all my time growing, but have done some real good plants out of those 10.

Next week I'm getting some soil and small pots for female clones.

I took every plant out and looked with white light torches for about 5 minutes on every node each plant.

I'm excited about this plant 2, she will have a position as a mother plant, even if there is a better plant, I want plant 2 too just for her willingness to mature under 24-0. I'm happy to keep several mothers if needs be.

I also decided to lst the Fast bud#2 auto's. Just tied the main cola down too, let all the early side branches become tops. I don't have much height in that tent.

Not planning on flipping to 12/12 yet, especially if the plants keep sexing. I want the females to have many tops before that happens.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 24, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and if you ever have a decent looking mal isolate him and collect his pollen, can't hurt having extra pollen around believe me.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 24, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> Do yourself a favor and if you ever have a decent looking mal isolate him and collect his pollen, can't hurt having extra pollen around believe me.


I'm going to get rid of it straight away, then sterilize myself in the shower and chuck fresh clothes on and vacuum the place lol

Even when I cut the males down which I do in the bath tub, I rinse them under the shower to get rid of anything to do with pollen.

I've never done any breeding, well, not with the plants i mean.

This time round though, I'm getting rid to protect the female plants. Making my own strains and that really doesn't interest me at this time in my life. Maybe like to one day go for a Lemon Skunk x C'99, but not quite yet 

10 plants still to sex, I'll be having lots of showers and doing lots of hoovering this week


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Plant 11 and plant 2 have shown their sex
> 
> Plant 11 has started growing plant testicles, so him and his clones have been disposed of. The empty pot is just sitting in the tent building soil life...
> 
> ...


Ouch, if that's really direct Bros Grimm equipment if you get another male seed that table. Looking very good so far.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch, if that's really direct Bros Grimm equipment if you get another male seed that table. Looking very good so far.


I'd be worried if they were all female, but they are not. They are regular seeds, not feminised, so going to get some males in there. If they were feminised and had males, then yeah I'd have an issue.

Plants 5 and 6 are showing pistils


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I'd be worried if they were all female, but they are not. They are regular seeds, not feminised, so going to get some males in there. If they were feminised and had males, then yeah I'd have an issue.
> 
> Plants 5 and 6 are showing pistils


What I'm saying is if you get males (with fems you only get hermaphrodites), run a seed crop. There is a lot in those genetics to mine. Where did you get the Bros Grimm seed stock?


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> What I'm saying is if you get males (with fems you only get hermaphrodites), run a seed crop. There is a lot in those genetics to mine. Where did you get the Bros Grimm seed stock?


Thankyou for saying for me what i was thinking!


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 24, 2016)

You should be proud to have her here taking interest...............She's one of the ONLY oldschool members here i adore wholeheartidly!

She has PROVEN to me unequivocally that she knows her shit too my friend............you may change your mind in a few months about chucking pollen my friend....give it time.......

 Look at this big sexy pollen laden genetic marvel!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> You should be proud to have her here taking interest...............She's one of the ONLY oldschool members here i adore wholeheartidly!
> 
> She has PROVEN to me unequivocally that she knows her shit too my friend............you may change your mind in a few months about chucking pollen my friend....give it time.......
> 
> View attachment 3813026 Look at this big sexy pollen laden genetic marvel!


LOL that's my grow room  and thank you for your very kind words. I'm a solidly intermediate grower now. There are some real grow gods on this forum I've been lucky enough to call friend and learn from. @Diabolical666 comes immediately to mind.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 24, 2016)

I got them at Attitude. The were sealed with one of those Brothers Grimm sticky wrip labels. 100% certain nobody fiddled with my seeds.

Sorry, are you both saying just find the best male and keep some pollen, then get rid of the plant? I'm a bit slow... In case you haven't noticed...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I got them at Attitude. The were sealed with one of those Brothers Grimm sticky wrip labels. 100% certain nobody fiddled with my seeds.
> 
> Sorry, are you both saying just find the best male and keep some pollen, then get rid of the plant? I'm a bit slow... In case you haven't noticed...


I did not know Bros Grimm had made a come back, thanks. I'm saying if you have male and female Cindy's allow the male to pollinate the females and run a seed crop. Clean your crop of seeds and smoke it, plus hundreds of free seeds for finding jackpot phenos.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm interested in finding the elite female and cloning her, plus any other good plants, but not interested in doing a seed run. I use my areas for growing bud, I don't want any side projects. I'm just going to kill the males. I'm a simple man and don't want to complicate things.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 24, 2016)

A small update as I've done a few bits with lst and took photo's

Sweet Fast bud#2, tied down to force other tops to grow to the middle of the tent.

 

Sweet seeds auto's + some photo periods. Looking good in these 2 4ft x 4ft areas


----------



## Fevs (Oct 24, 2016)

Brother Grimm Grimmidica and Grimm mix seedlings and plants...

before topping the Grimmidica's

 

After topping them...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 24, 2016)

Brothers Grimm C'99... 11 plants remaining. I suspect 2 or 3 more males are about to show/showing. Though will wait an extra day or so until I'm 100% certain.

All of them are going to have loads of tops now. I expect these to look great in 48- 72 hours.

Lst pictures


----------



## Fevs (Oct 25, 2016)

Doing a feed today on C'99 plants. Some molasses, some bud candy and some fish mix. Then I'm going to raise the lights to about 3ft away so it's cooler, so they have ages to feed without the soil drying out.

Ph of feed is ph-6.

I'm going to get 10% run off from every C'99. Also put a bit of top max in there too, to try and help them sex themselves. Probably won't work.

I think I saw a root on one of my clones, I was half asleep, so will check again in a bit


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I'm going to have to throw away my sofa, so I can fit in all then tents!
> 
> The whole apartment will contain no chairs at all, for a good reason though... I'm already 1lb down before I've started. 16 ounces is going to a friend who has cancer. Free of charge too. She is a friend of the family and has given up on big pharma. As long as my ass points downwards, I will never take any money from anybody suffering with cancer. She took ages deciding, but now has all of the butter we made to get used to thc in the meantime, whilst I grow these out.
> 
> ...


That's nice of you.

I make meds for family and friends myself. The good part about using different plants including auto flowers is the broad range of cannabinoids that it will provide. I reckon RSO is supposed to be the best for cancer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I did not know Bros Grimm had made a come back, thanks. I'm saying if you have male and female Cindy's allow the male to pollinate the females and run a seed crop. Clean your crop of seeds and smoke it, plus hundreds of free seeds for finding jackpot phenos.


I agree.

Yo don't have to seed them bad. Separate the male and let the pollen fall on dark paper and let it dry. Take a small paint brush and brush pollen on a bud on each plant if you don't want that many seeds.

Curious, There are a few places that have grim gear but even their website says its not original. The female they used is but not the male. They state they did extensive searching though. I know you may not like fem seed but blimburn and female seeds both have a good c99.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's nice of you.
> 
> I make meds for family and friends myself. The good part about using different plants including auto flowers is the broad range of cannabinoids that it will provide. I reckon RSO is supposed to be the best for cancer.


Thanks, you are right, it is good of me  Unfortunately I know more than 1 person with cancer. I could be doing this for a while...

Auto's are rumoured to be slightly higher in cbd. I know Rick said in his video to use at least 4 strains

The lady I'm doing the 1st 1lb for isn't even getting stoned of off the rice crispie space cakes! I whitey'd on 3, but was vaping all day and ate them late (trying to make myself Not sound like a pussy)  Imo It shows she so used to being jacked up on big pharma..! + I'm a pussy for throwing a whitey! lmao

Right, the clones, 75% have started growing roots already since the early hours of friday So that's like 4 1/2 days until they showed roots. One thing to say to that!!! Suck me sideways that is f*cking good 

I am down the 9 C'99's. 2 other males ditched off, nice big strong plants that would have made great dad's lmao Sorry to set all you breeders off cringing again


----------



## Fevs (Oct 25, 2016)

You breeders are going to be like the guy in the green shirt


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Yo don't have to seed them bad. Separate the male and let the pollen fall on dark paper and let it dry. Take a small paint brush and brush pollen on a bud on each plant if you don't want that many seeds.
> 
> Curious, There are a few places that have grim gear but even their website says its not original. The female they used is but not the male. They state they did extensive searching though. I know you may not like fem seed but blimburn and female seeds both have a good c99.


I have no problems with fem seeds and have run Female seeds C99 with great results  It's nice of you to tip him on how to do a smaller seeding run too. I selfed my Female Seeds C99 and have a pack of Mosca C99 to pop sooner or later (so many genetics, so little table space - ha ha)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I have no problems with fem seeds and have run Female seeds C99 with great results  It's nice of you to tip him on how to do a smaller seeding run too. I selfed my Female Seeds C99 and have a pack of Mosca C99 to pop sooner or later (so many genetics, so little table space - ha ha)


That's my problem. I can only run a few at a time.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 26, 2016)

So I took some photo's today

Massive plant reduction last night. Pineapple Express#2 and Blueberry Gum received that early visit from the angel of death. The C'99 plants are just so good, I'm no longer willing to share their space with feminised genetics.

Sweet Seeds Fast Bud#2 day 18

Starting to grow towards the middle now, which is what I want. I don't want them growing up much. Like an invisible scrog 

Still got a bit of work to do here yet, before this isn't a total embarrassment!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 26, 2016)

Two 4ft x 4ft tents with auto's various Sweet Seeds auto's on day10 from seed, in 3 gallon pots. I'm very pleased with these plants! In just a few weeks time, there will be a vast sea of green in both these tents


----------



## Fevs (Oct 26, 2016)

Veg tent

Brothers Grimm Grimmidica day 12 from seed (air pots) Lst'd these a bit. Same way as always, tie down the main stem and do nothing else...

Grimm Mix seeds are in the square pots


----------



## Fevs (Oct 26, 2016)

So finally the C'99 plants which I'm starting to get attached to! Having grown just auto's and mediocre photoperiod genetics, these are a breath of fresh air.

I have 6 plants left, 5 have sexed and are female, still waiting on one. All 5 have clones from those female C'99 plants are rooting too, which is great news for me!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 26, 2016)

Brother Grimm C'99 day 30 from seed

5 females and 1 un-sex'd plant. I'm very pleased with 5. Nice number to have!

Here are my beautiful ladies... Been waiting weeks for this moment 

They seem to have taken to the fish mix, bud candy, molasses feed well, got a nice dark green to them. Maybe it's kind of difficult with the feeds currently as I've loaded the soil with bat guano. I'll do some plain water feeds over the next few weeks.

Running cmh and the led now, 250w hps is off, so is the T5. Just got a real nice environment going on in here now.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 26, 2016)

Cinderella is quick! 36 hrs. I will be following this journal for sure! Seed on the left is green crack.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 26, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> Cinderella is quick! 36 hrs. I will be following this journal for sure! Seed on the left is green crack.


Welcome aboard @Tigerpaws 

Yeah I got all 12 of the Cindy seeds. They have been very uniform at every stage so far.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 26, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Welcome aboard @Tigerpaws
> 
> Yeah I got all 12 of the Cindy seeds. They have been very uniform at every stage so far.


Thank you! I have limited space so i popped 3 of the 12 hoping for 2 girls. I'm also trying to pop a green crack, a blue dream haze, and a pineapple express.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 26, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Welcome aboard @Tigerpaws
> 
> Yeah I got all 12 of the Cindy seeds. They have been very uniform at every stage so far.


How tall do you suppose they'll get?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 26, 2016)

I have no idea how tall they will get. I've got 2 meters height to grow in. I do use several smaller lights though, so can grow plants quite tall without burning them. I also ain't going to flip until I have healthy replacement mother plants thriving in soil. So won't be flipping to 12/12 for at least 2 weeks.

I'm going to change this set up round in about 1 week. Wave goodbye to the T5, which fits in my drobe, so does the aero cloner, so getting that set up in there real soon ready for the Grimmidica clones.

I also want the 250w dual spec hps gone. The C'99 set up should be 5 plants, 5 lights. 4 x led's, 1 in each corner and one 315w cmh in the middle. I want it to be a nice cool set up, where I ain't ever going to get any kind of temperature problems. Plus if It's not a lot of heat, I can use more light in the other set ups to heat the grow area ambient air temperature enough during the dark period. I'm already using too much electricity to consider heating tents in dark periods. I will create a perfect balance of temps to avoid getting more than a 5oc drop during darkness.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 27, 2016)

I planted the clones in soil last night, woke up today and they're all dried up and fucking dead! So going to do another batch in the next few weeks. Possibly may even move the C'99 plants into a small set up until I have healthy clones. Don't want them slowing down the auto's. One of the reasons why I like growing auto's is you haven't got to fuck around with cloning. You just plant them and wait. This was going well until this point, just feel like flipping to 12/12 and re-vegging


----------



## Fevs (Oct 27, 2016)

Right, I have calmed down a bit now 

I'm going to take a new batch of clones later tonight, bigger clones this time. Just 1 from each, then let them grow bigger roots. I've watched a few youtube video's on aeroponics cloning.

Anybody got any tips on humidity when I transplant them to soil? Do they need to be in a propagator at that stage? I just treated it like transplanting a plant. It had roots so I put it in soil and watered it. Surprised that killed 'em so soon tbh 

Going to plug in an led later too. Bought a 3m lead for it that just got here. Prakasa 120 so nothing special


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry about your clones! I'd be interested in the humidity answer too. I recently killed the only clone out of 10 that rooted from a 7 week flowering mother. I really wanted to keep her going too. I rooted in an aeroponic cloner but she may not have had enough roots yet. What soil do you use? I use gf hf.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 27, 2016)

Jagged leaf before it even shed the shell. Is this normal?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 27, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> Sorry about your clones! I'd be interested in the humidity answer too. I recently killed the only clone out of 10 that rooted from a 7 week flowering mother. I really wanted to keep her going too. I rooted in an aeroponic cloner but she may not have had enough roots yet. What soil do you use? I use gf hf.


Sounds like we both made the same mistake with regards to the cloning.

Hard to tell from the seed pic.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 28, 2016)

New led, though it's used...

Prakasa 120w. Will undoubtedly improve the daylight cmh spectrum. 2 more leds on the way, should be here monday. Need these for the right of the tent.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 28, 2016)

Fast bud#2 day 20. Starting to grow towards the middle finally. Gave each plant half a liter of fish mix and bud candy feed today  ph6

 

Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghan Delicious day 12 (right 7)

Sweet Seeds Sweet Cheese day 12 (left 7)

 

Sweet Seeds Sweet Skunk Day 12. Also 2 G13 diesel auto's, which are looking like the 2 weakest plants in here. To my surprise... Genofarm Purple Haze auto is keeping up with the Sweet Seeds auto's. Not saying anything bad about Genofarm seeds, just never heard of them  Got this purple Haze auto free. I have thrown out / killed a lot of free seeds (plants) recently, so will go all guns blazing to see this strong looking purple haze finish well and give me some free buds  

She even has a position right under the lamps.

In this tent I have 400w Philips Greenpower Hps, alongside the elite agro 3100k 315w cmh. 4ft x 4ft, so lots of light. The 400w runs all night when my electric is cheap, but in the 17 remaining hours where I pay full day rate, it switches off for 3 lots of 3 hours, so 9 hours. It is only costing me 6 hours day rate kw/h. The greenpower lamps have good rep here in the UK


----------



## Fevs (Oct 28, 2016)

Notice the tent above I have removed the Black Jack Auto's and have them in this veg tent, under the 250w metal halide, in the mini grostar. They are sharing this area with the 5 Grimm Mix seedlings.

Just think this strain hates the low humidity or heat in the other tent. Other strains are fine. If this strain likes cooler temps, these 3 bja's will like it in here. No heat directed at the canopy. 3ft x 3ft, so pushing it with 250w in here. They look happier after 24 hours in here.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 28, 2016)

So the clones next... which look like something that has been coughed up during Sunday dinner!

Are they dead or not? They look dead... Am I wasting my time leaving them to see if they get resurrected?  

  

I have the Grimmidica's in with the C'99 plants + dead clones too. These are in air pots. Happy plants, slowed them a bit with lst, but it will pay off in the end.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 28, 2016)

The C'99 plants are looking great, much better than their clones


----------



## Fevs (Oct 29, 2016)

My new used leds are here, these will be known as my pair of E shines 150's


----------



## Fevs (Oct 29, 2016)

Took clones last night, water is ph 5.5 again.

Check out my aeroponics clone drobe. A new set up again. That's 6 set up's. 2ft 4 tube 96w T5.

Clones were bigger this time, plus I'll wait for them to root more.

This is why I didn't want to do breeding/ seed runs. I have enough problems just cloning the bloody things 

I built this drobe with a friend. I used to grow auto's in here, seems it is in fact the perfect clone drobe


----------



## Fevs (Oct 29, 2016)

C'99 tent lighting upgrade pics


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 29, 2016)

Fevs said:


> C'99 tent lighting upgrade pics
> 
> View attachment 3817408 View attachment 3817409 View attachment 3817410 View attachment 3817411 View attachment 3817412 View attachment 3817413 View attachment 3817414


You are a sick, twisted , evil genius.

I really like that clone drobe.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> You are a sick, twisted , evil genius.
> 
> I really like that clone drobe.


It's 66cm x 44cm.

Perfect for 2 plants with 1 led panel, or 2 smaller panels. I've done a few really decent auto's in there. It's got 4'' extraction holes on bottom corner and top of other side. Diamond point mylar. It's decent and is very stealthy during property visits. Even built a wooden rack that holds the filter and fan. 4 ounces from 2 short auto's in there is easily done, that's without even using the height.

Fast bud#2 fed today, they are 3 weeks in. Feed was 1 liter of water @ ph 6.5 - 20 minutes drinking up time - Then a thick layer of work castings on to the entire top of all the soil on all 4 pots - then drizzled water on slowly for about an hour to wash it in evenly - 1 hour later - top max flowering booster which is just minerals and vitamins with some bud candy. So still nothing with high n-p-k.

I also rinsed the side of the air pots with water too. Drained for 2 hours. Also released the cable / zip ties now the plants have several tops, so they can grow free.

Pistils just showing last 24 hours. They are all set for a very good growth spell


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 29, 2016)

Fevs said:


> My new used leds are here, these will be known as my pair of E shines 150's
> 
> View attachment 3817359 View attachment 3817360 View attachment 3817361 View attachment 3817361 View attachment 3817362 View attachment 3817363 View attachment 3817364 View attachment 3817365


Those look like a good way to supliment you're lighting you don't have to be the newest & fanciest just get it done in the next few days I'm gonna post on the progress of my clones & my tinfoil dish CFL jiffy puck & rockwool cubes it looks like they're gonna take


----------



## Fevs (Oct 29, 2016)

Haven't you heard the news, Platinum led gives more par per watt over any light in the entire world    It says so on their video... You cob growers are full of shit! 






Great feeling when the clones take. I took 2 from each, 1 from each plant went into to the neoprene rubber thingys like last time. 6 went into root riot cubes. All in the aeroponics cloner. I'd love to be able to get the clones rooted into riot cubes in the aero cloner. As a soil grower, this would make my life very easy.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 30, 2016)

All other autoflowers were fed top max flower booster, along with advanced nutrients bud candy. Ph 6.3.

Slight run off from those. It's strange growing in 12 liter pots as they are quite heavy. 6 liter pots are much easier to tell when they are dry.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

Today I want to update on my clones. I have taken individual photo's of the C'99 clones. I actually think some are alive. There are 2 which have no leaves on... Also took a photo of the fresh batch of clones

Soon I'll be able to clone the Grimmidica's. Hopefully in a week.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Fast bud#2 day 23 from seed...

And I was worried less than a week ago about this area not being filled


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

Sweet Seeds sad + Cheese auto's on day 15 from seed. 1/4 of the way through this grow. My 315w cmh ballast failed, so I removed the cmh + the 250w hps. I have replaced it with a 600w 400v lumatek dual spec hps. 4ft x 4ft tent


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

Next up 1 x purple haze auto all on day 15

2 x Diesel auto's

7 x skunk auto's

4ft x 4ft tent.

315w cmh 24-0 + a 400w hps 12 hours a day

Doing fairly well in here. Just a slow part of the grow where I resist to water them for the roots to spread out. Next week is boom time! I will probably back the lights off a bit for a few days, let them stretch up a bit...


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

Grimmidica's x 7 regs, which I'm really looking forward to having a mother plant of. A real sleeper strain! I love the taste and instant wind down with an Afghan strain in my vape.

Brothers Grimm's heirloom Sensi Hashplant is a very tight squat indica marijuana strain that creates thick pungent greasy flowers suggesting the region they derive from. She has been hit with their Afghani father to produce an old school line of indica bliss. Grimmdica is a very unique hybrid that truly brings out all the great qualities of an old school indica hybrid. Worth highlighting about Grimmdica is its taste and smell: an incredible Afghani flavour and rich, hashy, acrid pine aroma with savory tones.


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Black Jack Auto's day 23 x 3 (12 liter square pots)

5 Brothers Grimm mix seeds (6 liter square pots) that I have topped so they all get 4 tops. I'll keep these in veg 

Grimm Mix Regs

A very special mystery polyhybrid indoor clone has been passed around the underground breeding community for years. This elite hybrid finishes fast, produces sticky buds and delivers stunning hues of purple. This super-resinous and fast-flowering female was combined with Brothers Grimm's Einstein male from the C99 family. The achieved amalgamation was called “Grimm Mix” as there will be more variation in the plants resulting from these seeds but it’ll be worth the pheno-hunt to find the finest females. They produce magnificent, dense, fat buds covered by abundant resin. A good producer which will not disappoint. 

Genetics: Secret Elite Polyhybrid INDOOR Clone x Einstein Male


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

I have released the C'99's from their lst string. They are now growing freely again. All my plants are 

I have pinched every top on the tops of the 6 c'99 plants.

I'll do this again, and again and again in the coming weeks. The longer these are in veg, the more excited I am about them being in flower 

I never over veg, I always under veg  So this time I want them quite big before the flip to 12/12, even if I do over veg 

Anyway, my beautiful Cinderella 99 ladies. Thriving plants these are


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 31, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I have released the C'99's from their lst string. They are now growing freely again. All my plants are
> 
> I have pinched every top on the tops of the 6 c'99 plants.
> 
> ...


You make me want to buy some c'99

Very inspiring


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> You make me want to buy some c'99
> 
> Very inspiring


Do it! Even if you get Blimburn seeds fems, or female seeds. They are lots of nice other strains, but C'99 looks down at them all! I think these are worth the extra money. Also the Mosca C'99 regs are the cheapest and best option if you want regs.

It's a superb strain! It has everything! All strains miss something, finishing time, taste, smell, vigour, they all miss something, that's what separates C'99 from the rest. This strain really does have the lot!

I have never smoked anything that improves vision, hearing, awareness, energy, mood and desire for life like C'99. It sharpens you right up!  This shit puts you on top of your game!


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 1, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> I'm so excited!


Make sure you pm me the journal link please lol

Just had a look, can't find it, but would really like to watch your C'99 journal if you're doing one.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Nov 1, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Make sure you pm me the journal link please lol
> 
> Just had a look, can't find it, but would really like to watch your C'99 journal if you're doing one.


I've never done one and not sure how.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 1, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> I've never done one and not sure how.


Go to grow journals, post new topic. Call your journal something like... C99 1st journal

Tell us the set up details, lights, soil or hydro? The grow area you have, genetics. Take some pics of your plants then that's it. Then when they grow more, take some more...


----------



## Tigerpaws (Nov 1, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Go to grow journals, post new topic. Call your journal something like... C99 1st journal
> 
> Tell us the set up details, lights, soil or hydro? The grow area you have, genetics. Take some pics of your plants then that's it. Then when they grow more, take some more...


OK thanks. I might just do that however these will be only my 3rd grow and I'm sure I'll make plenty of mistakes.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Do it! Even if you get Blimburn seeds fems, or female seeds. They are lots of nice other strains, but C'99 looks down at them all! I think these are worth the extra money. Also the Mosca C'99 regs are the cheapest and best option if you want regs.
> 
> It's a superb strain! It has everything! All strains miss something, finishing time, taste, smell, vigour, they all miss something, that's what separates C'99 from the rest. This strain really does have the lot!
> 
> I have never smoked anything that improves vision, hearing, awareness, energy, mood and desire for life like C'99. It sharpens you right up!  This shit puts you on top of your game!


I was eyeballing female seeds version of c-99 yours are looking really nice


----------



## Fevs (Nov 1, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> OK thanks. I might just do that however these will be only my 3rd grow and I'm sure I'll make plenty of mistakes.


I'll be there the whole grow. I can help you a bit with things. Especially if you're growing soil. 

Post the link to your journal in here in this journal if you want? No problem at all with you doing that. Then C'99 fans will have 2 to watch. The best way to learn is to do a journal! Without doubt!


Update:

Ordered some Mykos wettable powder. @Afgan King Thanks for the heads up on that one buddy!   Your journal has really opened my eyes to what needs to be done here!

The weakest Grimmidica was culled today. Even if the other 6 end up male, I wouldn't have wanted that plant as a mother plant.

The Grimmidica's have been removed and are now vegging in an auto tent.

My C'99 ladies are 100% definately ladies. They have the tent to themselves now. I have switched the 315w cmh to the Elite agro lamp 3100k in preparation for flowering. After they get their 1st dose of mykos wp, they are going to explode!

Fed the cheese's, purple haze and diesels today. Loads of ph 6.4 plain water, loads of run off and proper heavy pots. Let them drain in the bath for an hour too.

Growing going very well currently! Looks like all 6 of the dead clones are going to make it afterall... This C'99 strain is truly supreme. 2 of the clones were just stems with dead growth. They have 2 leaves each which are less than 1mm. Everything about this strain seems a bit special to me, from getting 100% of the seeds, 100% of the clones, 6 males, 6 females (rather balanced), the way they smell even in veg...


----------



## Fevs (Nov 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I was eyeballing female seeds version of c-99 yours are looking really nice


For the price, get Blimburn C'99 too, trust me. I will say this. Blimburn C'99 is the best weed I have ever grown! Pineapple x grapefruit. Tastes like fruit juice in the vape. Don't rule out getting Blimburn too! You'll be missing out


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 1, 2016)

Fevs said:


> For the price, get Blimburn C'99 too, trust me. I will say this. Blimburn C'99 is the best weed I have ever grown! Pineapple x grapefruit. Tastes like fruit juice in the vape. Don't rule out getting Blimburn too! You'll be missing out


Shit wait till some of my shit goes thru testing bout to see some crazy phenos


----------



## Fevs (Nov 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit wait till some of my shit goes thru testing bout to see some crazy phenos


Yeah, I'll be following for sure!

You use a lot of light, but it sure as fuck gets the job done!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 2, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Fast Bud#2, currently under 315w cmh daylight lamp (4200k)

2.5ft x 2.5ft area

4 plants in 3 gallon pots

I have given all the plants a leaf spray feed today. Silicon spray. I only do that once on auto's, just before they start flowering. I don't ever spray my plants with anything when they have flowers.

Fb#2 on day 25 from seed. The speed of this strain is incredible!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 2, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghan Delicious + their Cheese auto's on day 17 from seed, under 600w 400v hps 4ft x 4ft. All plants in 3 gallon pots. This is going to be a right old sea of green 

 

Sweet Seeds Sweet Skunk Auto x 7, 1 x Purple Haze Auto and 2 G13 Diesel auto's, all on day 17 from seed.

400w hps on for 7 hours a day now, whilst my electric is cheap overnight. 315w cmh 3100k elite agro lamp on 24-0, 4ft x 4ft area.

 

Brothers Grimm Grimmidica x6 regs are in here too. I'm going to clone these later today. They haven't shown sex yet, but I'll clone them all anyway.. whilst I'm on fire with the cloning!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 2, 2016)

C'99 clones that were taken 5 days ago...

Very healthy clones these are, they haven't even looked stressed once since cutting them off the plants 

This aeroponics cloner is indeed the dogs testicles of cloning!

Look at it go man!  I'm shit at cloning and get about 10% of clones normally, which is terrible and is lots of effort. All I do with this is this... Cut off a big branch, put it under water ph5.5, then make the 45 degree cut and shave the edge of stem with it still underwater the whole time. Didn't use any kind of rooting gel, no aloe vera like the 1st time, just 5.5 water and it cloned within 5 days.

Only thing I need to do next is work out a way of feeding them. Possibly a fish mix leaf spray feed would do it I reckon.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 2, 2016)

Veg tent. I'm going to like this Grimm mix strain. I just love the way it grows, plus knowing it's got the C'99 male in it's genetics too.

Look at the early topping. Held them back a bit, but I haven't got anywhere to flower these yet anyway. Just searching for the best females here too.

 

Next up on day 25 from seed. Sweet Seeds Black Jack Auto's x 3 in 3 gallon pots. Starting to look good. Nice shape to them after the lst. Keeping them short which suits the 250w vertical hps they are under.

   

1st gen C'99 clones + the supreme lamp that is the 6500k 250w sunmaster metal halide! Very few lamps, other than cmh make plants as happy as this metal halide! Mini Grostar pic too.

   
Lamp is over 1ft away in a 3ft x 3ft area. Some may think that's a bit far, but plants look happy


----------



## Fevs (Nov 2, 2016)

Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 in 3 gallon pots. 5ft x 5ft area. 1 x 3100k 315w cmh, 2 E shine advanced platinum leds , Prakasa 120w and the smart G3 led. I'm using about 650-700w for this 5ft x 5ft area. 5'' extraction running nice and quiet to keep humidity and temps pukka!

Look how much height I have. Plants can grow with 18'' of the tops of the tent (if necessary)


----------



## Fevs (Nov 4, 2016)

5th used led here. This time an old skool Helios 35w led.

This time I decided to treat the fast bud#2's, reason being they are under the 315w cmh 4200k daylight lamp. It just drops off a bit in the red spectrum, so this will no doubt assist in fixing that problem. Adding 10% more light here 

Day 27 from seed...

Now watch this strain stop growing and start flowering, at a pace that puts all other strains to shame! 

Leaves them all for dead! Not called fast bud#2 for the good of it's health! 

Pics of FB#2 + Led


----------



## Fevs (Nov 4, 2016)

C'99 plants, removed the lower 1/3 of the plant.

Every plant (even clones) was fed last night, regardless if they were wet or dry. Wettable Mykos. So in other words all that fungi stuff the plants love to create a relationship between nutes and roots. Must say, 12 hours later they all look happier already!

 

Next up is the veg tent. 6 C'99 mothers  3 Black Jack Auto's and 5 Grimm Mix regs

 

Sweet seeds SAD auto + auto Sweet Cheese's

  

Sweet Seeds skunk auto's + the Grimm Brothers Grimmidica's. There are just starting to mature enough for them to show their sex. Come on females lol 6 plants... looking for 5 females


----------



## Tigerpaws (Nov 4, 2016)

Lookin awesome! Hey @Fevs ya think the #1 C99 is a male?


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Thanks, you are right, it is good of me  Unfortunately I know more than 1 person with cancer. I could be doing this for a while...
> 
> Auto's are rumoured to be slightly higher in cbd. I know Rick said in his video to use at least 4 strains
> 
> ...


At least save some. Um I'm in need of Cindy pollen..


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2016)

Fevs said:


> You breeders are going to be like the guy in the green shirt


Save lives man.!!! Soon as they show sex top them and n'keep'm going. (In veg) or carrier pigeon me the tops... [[ jerk,twitch,t it,twitch,jerk,flop flop ]]


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh forgot to mention I have a huge big green dufflebag


----------



## Fevs (Nov 4, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> Lookin awesome! Hey @Fevs ya think the #1 C99 is a male?


I have no idea mate... I'll just go down to the the shop where I can get my fortune told. Get the lady to squeeze the goats testicles, whilst she's tells me my future... Whilst I'm there, I'll ask her about your c99#1 

Sorry dude.. Couldn't resist


----------



## Fevs (Nov 4, 2016)

@Tigerpaws 

Hope it is a female, looks like a strong one.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Nov 4, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I have no idea mate... I'll just go down to the the shop where I can get my fortune told. Get the lady to squeeze the goats testicles, whilst she's tells me my future... Whilst I'm there, I'll ask her about your c99#1
> 
> Sorry dude.. Couldn't resist


Haha... I thought maybe you might have noticed a trend with yours.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 4, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> Haha... I thought maybe you might have noticed a trend with yours.


Some say plants with nodes uneven end up as males, It's so hard to tell. You can just grow them to maturity in veg. Mine have shown sex under 24-0. No dark periods.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 5, 2016)

I decided to switch the C'99 plants on 12/12. Same with the unsexed 5 Grimmidica's and the unsexed 5 Grimm Mix regs.

I looked at one of the C'99 plants and it was looking like it was trying to flower, so just went with the flow...

Today is day 1 of 12/12. I'm going at 5pm til 5am so that it's dark then. Got black out curtains too, so light leaks ain't a worry.

I stuck my head in the tent, then zip'd the respective zips up and down to my neck, then looked round like a barn owl, no light leaking in there at all


----------



## Fevs (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Fevs (Nov 6, 2016)

I lost 2 auto's today. 2 had slightly hermied being right next to the grimmidica regs, but have moved out male Grimidica's since then. I'm checking them daily for signs of being male.

All other auto's were fed today 2ml advanced nutrients bud candy, 2ml bloom and 2ml top max flowering booster - per 1 litre. Ph 6.4 after mixing the nutes mix up. Got at least 10% run off from every plant 

This will pretty much be the feed for all my plants now. May add some fish mix if they yellow too early. I'm not a fan of combining grow and bloom unless it's absolutely necessary.

C'99s looking good and have started the 3 week stretch very well.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 6, 2016)

Nah dont save pollen, good idea lmao!

typical limey douchebag


----------



## Fevs (Nov 7, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> Nah dont save pollen, good idea lmao!
> 
> typical limey douchebag


@MANGOBICHE 

I want to explain something to you, which may help you understand why I wanted rid of the males. I really struggle with my mental health and have problems in my personal life sometimes, with flashbacks, depression, insomnia and things like that. I have therapy every week, also emdr treatment to try and reduce the flashbacks.

I've had problems with cloning in the past. So far, I've taken 2 lots of C'99 clones and the 2nd lot are dead already. 1st lot somehow survived and they are now C'99 mother plants.

With all the sh*t I have going on in my head, I am also growing 1lb for free of charge for a family friend, for her cancer, which adds pressure to this grow. I have to get the electricity paid too, so will need 20 ounces for that and the oil in total just to break even.

Many people get less than 20 ounces from their grows, so I need to be on top of my game with regards to growing and flowering the plants. I just don't have time or space for seed projects. Even my C'99 mothers are in with autoflowers.

I'm need a few jars for myself so need to cough up at least 2lb's of weed here in this grow, which is way more than I normally do. I don't normally need that much weed and don't usually have this many big tents.

I'm sorry if the 7 minute abs post upset you, it was just a joke. The English have a funny sense of humour, which often offends foreigners in particular. No offense meant by that anyway. I'm sorry if that offended you in any way.

How's that yoghurt eating dog doing? Mindy isn't it?

I totally see the logic in what you're saying. Thank you for the advice you have given me in this thread, not just on breeding. You have also given me advice on the air flow too etc, nice to have people looking out for me and the grow.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 7, 2016)

Photoperiod feeds done today.

C'99 plants 1ml bloom, 1ml fish mix, 2ml bud candy - per 1 liter.

Grimmidica 2ml fish mix, 2ml bud candy.

Grim mix didn't need anything, they haven't been fed in what seems like ages. Strange that all the plants were started in tiny pots and given some time to root those tiny pots out, except the Grimm mix which went into 6 liter pots after 24 hours. These are there final pots too. Checking the Grimm mix and Grimmidica's daily, still nothing else showing sex yet.

The C'99 plants are just loving their dark period, after vegging on 24-0.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 8, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Fast Bud#2 on day 31 from seed.

A change in here with the lighting. I have replaced the 315w cmh daylight lamp, with a 250w dual spec hps. The plants just started growing a bit close to the lamp and were showing signs of heat stress on the top leaves.

2.5ft x 2.5 ft area. 250w hps + 35w led. That's about right for in here. Plants looked happy this morning, I can get the new reflector higher up without heat stress, which will make up for there being less light. I'm happy knowing there is more red light for flowering.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 8, 2016)

Next up is Sweet Seeds Skunk auto x 5, 1 Genofarm purple haze and 2 G13 Diesel auto's on day 23 from seed

Even though I have 8 auto's in here, that are in the same size pots as the 14 auto's in the other tent, I decided to leave it like this, instead of having 11 in each. Why have too many in both tents, when you can have too many in just 1? 

It's just so much easier with the tent with 8 in. At feeds times I'm talking about here... Plants are enjoying the extra space they have.

They are doing quite well. 315w cmh + the 400w, both lights are on 24-0 now to warm up the place for the photoperiod tent. A little bit of heat stress in here too from having to raise temps. Things getting under control now though. I'm still not prepared to use a heater for the dark period. I'll take a bit of heat stress every so often on the plants, to keep the place warm.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 8, 2016)

Like the last tent, most of the weed in here will be for rso. I'm happy to use lots of light at this stage, but will reduce it towards to end.

This tent is now 440w 400v dual spec hps with the 315w cmh 4200k daylight lamp. Light turned down from 600w to reduce heat stress.

Day 23 from seed for 7 Sweet Seeds SAD auto's, also day 23 for 7 Sweet Cheese auto's.

Crammed in like sardines here 

All in 3 gallon pots

SAD right


----------



## Fevs (Nov 8, 2016)

1 x Fast bud#2, 3 x Black Jack Auto's on day 31 from seed + C'99 clones. This is the veg tent


----------



## Fevs (Nov 8, 2016)

Brothers Grimm Grimmidica x 4 as the small one had balls, so pulled that out today. 1 is showing she's a she!  Clones not rooted yet... The one under the led light is the female. Very pleased as she's certainly one of the 2 best plants.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 8, 2016)

Grimm Mix x 5 regs..

These are on 12/12 also, day 4 of 12/12.

Bit early, but will probably stick the females back into veg once they show sex. Got no choice, you'll see why in the C'99 update next


----------



## Fevs (Nov 8, 2016)

Brothers Grimm Cinderella '99 day 4 of 12/12, plus a shot of the C'99 + Grimmidica's together.

It's going to he so hard to pick a mother from these 6 plants


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 8, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Brothers Grimm Cinderella '99 day 4 of 12/12, plus a shot of the C'99 + Grimmidica's together.
> 
> It's going to he so hard to pick a mother from these 6 plants
> 
> ...


That's the fucking money shot nice !

Great stuff


----------



## Fevs (Nov 8, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> That's the fucking money shot nice !
> 
> Great stuff


Thanks @714steadyeddie 

This is for medicine for myself. No medication comes close to C'99 for ptsd 

I certainly feel that I flipped at the right time, even though it was a plant just flowering on 24-0 that made me flip the lights. Just as well really, as the pace they are growing at is surprising me a bit.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 8, 2016)

IMHO though its not a good trait if 1 started flowering under 24 hours. I like really large plants in 20 gallon containers. So if they start flowering on 24, it will limit the size, and also IMHO no good for cloning/mother plants.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 9, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> IMHO though its not a good trait if 1 started flowering under 24 hours. I like really large plants in 20 gallon containers. So if they start flowering on 24, it will limit the size, and also IMHO no good for cloning/mother plants.


Thanks for the heads up with that. It was plant 8, so I'll take her out the options of being the mother  Was the smallest plant too.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2016)

I just wonder if any others would have started flowering if kept going under veg longer.

I was going to use some Early Pearl 1 time about 20+ years ago, and all of it would start to flower after a certain amount of time in veg. Also under 24 hours of 1000 watt HPS Hortilux Super Bulb, with added Blue.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 9, 2016)

No, all the others still look like they have just shown their sex. They still do today. I have a good look at them every day to check all is good.

Thanks for your advice. I have hardly any experience growing photoperiods. Auto's is a different story.

A new used led again 

Advanced diamond series xml 150, 135w draw. Has a white and blurple option. Has dimmer switches too, which is interesting... Teamed it up with a 250w hps above my fast bud#2's.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 10, 2016)

Got some epsom salts otw, so will do a feed with that when it's here. Here are 2 of the fast bud#2's on day 33

  

Next is the 3 black jack auto's on day 33, plus 1 of the fast bud#2's. These are still under a 250w vertical metal halide. 6500k. Nice and healthy so just leaving them be. I'll plug the 250w hps in when they start flowering properly.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 10, 2016)

Next up it the 7 Sweet Afghan Delicious plants on the right, with the 7 Sweet cheese's on the left, all plants on day 25 from seed. I just don't like removing leaves, but due to plant numbers being so high in here, I decided it was best to remove the top 4 fan leaves on pretty much every plant in here. Plus I leaf tucked a few more. I just felt the plants were in a real good stage of growth, so didn't have any kind of lockout and would recover well. 12 hours later there are loads more tops already. Running 400w 400v hps + 315w 4200k cmh in 4ft x 4ft area.

Also I have added some 1.2m tent poles at the side to stop the tent sides sucking in. It's added a nice amount of space!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 10, 2016)

Next up is 5 skunks, a purple haze, 2 diesels on day 25, also 1 fast bud#2 on day 33. I added the fast bud 2 in here yesterday, right in the middle under both lights. She's will eat up that light for the next 2-3 weeks til harvest. She'll be 1st to be cut down in here, so gets the best position in the tent.

She is a bit taller than most of the plants in here.

4ft x 4ft area, 315w 3100k cmh with a philips greenpower 400w hps.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 10, 2016)

My pride and joy, my medicine tent...

C'99 plants



      

C'99 baby mother plants


----------



## Fevs (Nov 11, 2016)

C'99 feeds done. 1ml grow, 2ml bloom, 1/3 dose of wettable mykos. Ph 6.4.

Down to 3 Grimmidica's. Pretty poor considering I started with a 12 pack of regs. Lost 5 due to grower error at the germination stage. Tried germinating them at the time of my property visit and it went a bit tits up! Since then I have been pulling male after male from them so far. 1 is female, 2 are not showing yet. I would really like the last 3 to be female, as they are slightly different from each other, so would like to choose the best, not just have 1 that lived and 1 that turned out female  The one that is female is a good plant though 

I'm going to give every plant plain water for the next week, then epsom salts, then will hit them with high amounts of bloom.

I'm looking for an early finish with the auto's. I'm not looking for ambers, as they are for rso.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 14, 2016)

Ok before I unleash a like-storm on you! Ah I'm finally here lol
It's been a busy and flaky time over here  hope to catch up soon! 
Cheers


----------



## Fevs (Nov 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ok before I unleash a like-storm on you! Ah I'm finally here lol
> It's been a busy and flaky time over here  hope to catch up soon!
> Cheers


Good to have you on board. I know what you mean, I've been meaning to pop in to see your plants too. Growing under cob I believe ey? 

I'm going to be facing a big electric bill this time again  Will be going cob myself real soon..!

Update time.

So two 4ft x 4ft tents. Here is the 1st 400w hps + 315w cmh 4200k daylight lamp. I've just stripped all the lower growth and fed these girls 1 liter each of epsom salts. 7 sad's on the right, 7 cheese's on the left. All auto's from sweet seeds for the rso.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 15, 2016)

Other 4ft x 4ft tent has 5 skunk's, 3 fast bud#2's, 2 diesels and a purple haze. All auto's.Doing pretty well. Most of these plants are just a month old. 400w philips hps with 3100k 315w cmh elite agro lamp.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 15, 2016)

The auto's are going so fast that I have set up a veg tent + taken C'99 clones from C'99 1 and C'99 2. They both looked very strong and sexed 1st, so went with those 2.

 

Veg tent is the 2 female grimmidica regs at the back.

4 regular Grimm mix (Don't know sex yet)

6 C'99 mother plants, all these are under the xml150


----------



## Fevs (Nov 15, 2016)

Black Jack auto's and a fast bud 2. 3ft x 3ft area 250w dual spec hps. This did have a metal halide in, but they are in flowering now.

250w hps in a 3ft tent is one of the quietist, easy, most pleasant grow area's to grow weed in! Yeah a 400w would yield more, but this really is easy street in here! I can get the 250w hps so close as it's vertical


----------



## Fevs (Nov 15, 2016)

Brother's Grimm C'99 update

Day 11 of 12/12

Just no room for anything else in here! Using between 650w-700w of cmh and blurple led's in here

These are stretching quite a bit! I'm enjoying growing these plants, I know what's coming and it doesn't get any better than C'99! The lst and supercropping on them weeks back was totally worth it. Look at their strong stems go  Even where the tops are, the stems are already feeling quite woody!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 15, 2016)

goodness, no wonder your electric is through the roof haha!

Why do you mix the CMH with the HPS?

Gosh I love those seas of green autos! And the princesses... seems I joined in at the perfect time, I love this phase  Though the pretraining is great too
Cheers!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 15, 2016)

CMH has much better color rendering vs HPS, and IMHO HPS isn't sufficient on its own. It works. But not optimal.

Combining the 2 gives the best of both worlds. The CMH has wide spectrum, and the added HPS gives added Red which is needed for better flowering.

If 1 is going to use strictly HPS I would recommend the Hortilux HPS as it is a Blue Enhanced HPS, and provides what the plant needs. But by combining his 2 lights he gets the best of both spectrums with emphasis on Red.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 15, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> CMH has much better color rendering vs HPS, and IMHO HPS isn't sufficient on its own. It works. But not optimal.
> 
> Combining the 2 gives the best of both worlds. The CMH has wide spectrum, and the added HPS gives added Red which is needed for better flowering.
> 
> If 1 is going to use strictly HPS I would recommend the Hortilux HPS as it is a Blue Enhanced HPS, and provides what the plant needs. But by combining his 2 lights he gets the best of both spectrums with emphasis on Red.


Ah thanks, makes sense 
I was thinking in the direction of CMH only, still makes sense 
Cheers!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 15, 2016)

Funny old thing hps. If I have cmh on, then turn on leds, I still see mainly white light. If I run hps with cmh, I just see that yellow blur and can hardly even make out that the cmh is on. I know it's on though, also I know it works well by itself in a 4ft x 4ft area. It will all make sense when these flower  It's so bright in there, I can't even see the infared dot on the leaves from the temperature gun 

I'm going to switch the plants round, the sad's on the right are slightly taller, so I'll move them to the left under the cmh, after their next feed. Less heat to them, few of the top leaves are getting shark teeth leaf 

I have to use hps as well, as it's cold in the UK. It's an easy time to use lots of light, so I make the most of it. I have all my windows open 24/7 to supply all the plants with fresh air, if I added another 400w lamp, the ambient temps would be too hot. I've max'd out the ambient temps and am growing auto's on 24-0 to keep the C'99's nice and warm in the dark period.

I was using another cmh instead of one of the 400w's, but the ballast broke and fucked the lamp too, which has ignition problems.

Overall though, this is where my growing skills come in. I'm going to fill both these 4ft x 4ft tents to the brim with bud. in the next 21 days


----------



## calliandra (Nov 16, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Funny old thing hps. If I have cmh on, then turn on leds, I still see mainly white light. If I run hps with cmh, I just see that yellow blur and can hardly even make out that the cmh is on. I know it's on though, also I know it works well by itself in a 4ft x 4ft area. It will all make sense when these flower  It's so bright in there, I can't even see the infared dot on the leaves from the temperature gun
> 
> I'm going to switch the plants round, the sad's on the right are slightly taller, so I'll move them to the left under the cmh, after their next feed. Less heat to them, few of the top leaves are getting shark teeth leaf
> 
> ...


haha! right on man!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 16, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Brothers Grimm Cinderella '99 day 4 of 12/12, plus a shot of the C'99 + Grimmidica's together.
> 
> It's going to he so hard to pick a mother from these 6 plants
> 
> ...


Ah, now I am seeing them in context 
They sure took off after that mycos application, didn't they -- I'd be curious, does the stuff you used contain trichoderma too?
Kind of looked like you hit them with it at the perfect time, when they were getting ready to take off. Very vigorous they are! 

I love that the C99 apparently also does what the Sour Stomper I'm just finishing did - stiffen up those stems at the perfect moment! Seeing that on mine made me really appreciate how that kind of characteristic is actually _bred _into the strain. Amazing, an art on its own.
I really want to grow a c99 myself some day - after all, it was a C99 that got me scrogging 

Cheers!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah they sure love that mycos stuff. I have never heard of trichoderma 

Now, I just put 1 teaspoon in every 5 liters on every feed. I killed a round of clones with the stuff, 24 hours after transplanting them  You know those little tests we do that can go great or badly wrong  But every other plant has loved the stuff!!

I was thinking yesterday about what's going to happen when the C'99 grow finishes So I transplanted a very strong looking female from Brothers Grimm Grimm mix 'C'99 Einstein male x Elite Clone' into a large air pot. Also put the C'99 clone 6 into a large air pot and the Brothers Grimm Grimmidica strongest female into a big square pot, fed them some mycos and epsom salts for magnesium. Those 3 plants are hidden underneath some autoflowers, but I want them rooting out their big pots.They have 6 weeks at least to veg. As the auto's finish, they will have more space and more light. It's going to be great growing 3 elite females with such fine genetics, in big pots 

To fit these in I have placed auto's on top of empty pots. It's looking great in there! All the plants that look like fast finishers are riased and 12''-18'' from the 400w hps and 315w cmh. They lower branches are getting loads more light too. Kind of like a 2 tier canopy


----------



## Fevs (Nov 17, 2016)

Day 13 of 12/12 for C'99 plants. Fed them last night about 1/3 of a liter of fish mix, mycos and top max flower booster. Still very light feeds npk wise... Fed them about 1/2 a liter of plain water today, ph 7.4 bubbled tap water. Nice ph level to stop the soil getting too acidic. No rush for these, I'm just going to try and keep them green, let them do the rest naturally whilst they're healthy 

   

C'99 clones from C'99 1 & 2. Got some root riot cubes otw, so I'll put the in them when they get here.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 17, 2016)

Here is the 2 tier auto and photo veg tent which is crammed. The auto's on the floor will take longer anyway, the most advanced auto's on the top are thriving. 7 of them are on day 32, 3 on day 40.

Fast bud#2 day 40

  

G13 diesels x 2 on day 32 from seed. These will finish much later than the sweet seeds auto's, so will finish very strong with loads of light

 

Others on day 32 with a few hidden photoperiods...


----------



## calliandra (Nov 17, 2016)

Ah that cloner _is _cool - it's water only right?

You know normally the most effective and frugal way to use the mycos is to sprinkle them on roots during transplant. Also, sprinkle on the seed when sowing out. Then the spores are right where they're needed and don't need to get randomly spread into the soil as they are when watered. They get started from the get go and your plants can develop the symbiosis from then too 

That said, I LOVE that canopy!!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 17, 2016)

Right, next up is the 3ft x 3ft tent with 250w dual spec hps covering 1 fast bud#2 and 3 Black Jack Auto's.

See how the colas are growing above the bottom of the lamp. A 250w hps is a damn fine lamp. Not very efficient on the specs and stats, but sure grows some nice bud!

Loving using the mini grostar properly. Took me a few grows to get it right.. Day 40 for the 4 girls in about 3 gallon pots.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 17, 2016)

Next up is 4ft x 4ft area with 7 Sweet Afghan Delicious autos and 7 Sweet Cheese auto's on day 32 from seed.

Can't ask for much more than this at 1 month old 

My attitude here, in this particular tent is... ''Fuck the heat stress, look at 'em go!!!''


----------



## Fevs (Nov 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah that cloner _is _cool - it's water only right?
> 
> You know normally the most effective and frugal way to use the mycos is to sprinkle them on roots during transplant. Also, sprinkle on the seed when sowing out. Then the spores are right where they're needed and don't need to get randomly spread into the soil as they are when watered. They get started from the get go and your plants can develop the symbiosis from then too
> 
> That said, I LOVE that canopy!!


Yeah I know that it's better to do it that way, but only started using it half way through this grow. It's the wettable mycos though, so will still benefit my grow a great deal. I'll get some of the potting up mycos soon.

I must admit, I'm impressed by the wettable version!

The cloner is just water, don't use anything else, just water for the whole process. Ph 5.5.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 18, 2016)

More feeds done on all the auto's today, this should hold them for 36-48 hours. No run off again, 3rd feed in 3 days. This time it was 3ml bloom - per 1 liter. I want them to get used to this feed. I won't be using grow feed or fish mix for the auto's anymore. Will for the C'99 plants. I usually do this about this time for around 1 week of the grow, I pick up the pot, feed it just until it's the same weight where you think to yourself 'this will need feeding tmrw!' Then put it back in the tent. It's a good way of getting the plants to take up some nitrogen before that ends, I'm sure it speeds up the plants metabolism too, also a major advantage is the pots are all dry at the same time ready for the bloom feeds. I'm going to go 2 light feeds (1/3 of a liter each), then 1 with run off (2 liters each).

The 2 fast bud#2 plants in the big auto tent that are next to come in, got their last nutes feed. They had 4 liters each of 3ml bloom. Loads of run off, bloom was ph 6.6. I'll have those 2 on plain water now. 

Good news too on the photoperiod side... I have 3 female regular Grimm Mix plants, only had 4 left, so 3 females is great, other still hasn't shown sex. I plugged the 250w 7200k metal halide in the veg tent to grow them faster. The set up with just led was too cold.

I have moved the advanced led xml150 in with the afghan and cheese auto's, alongside the 400w hps and 315w daylight cmh.

I cut down the most advanced fast bud#2 on day 41 from seed  I'll do a weigh in, reckon there is about 1 ounce. I have some empty jars and jittery friends, so all that will go like hot cakes!  So much easier to fit the plants back in too, plus the next best fast bud#2 is under the lamp now. These 1st few fast bud#2's will keep things afloat. I've invested a lot of money on genetics and grow stuff this grow, so must balance the books with a lightning harvest


----------



## Fevs (Nov 20, 2016)

Veg tent 

Very pleased, my C'99 #2 clone mother plant is growing, she had no leaves a few weeks back  and still made it! She was C'99 #2 which was the 1st plant to show that she was female, also still is looking great! I really want to keep those genetics. The buds in the end will tell me what I need to know, but there is much to learn about the possible mothers now too. They are very similar, very uniform...

Anyway, photo + clones that ain't rooted yet...


----------



## Fevs (Nov 20, 2016)

Black Jack Auto's x 3 and 1 fast bud#2 on day 43 from seed

250w hps - mini grostar vertical reflector.

The bja plants are smelling real good, so is the fast bud#2, but that's old news to me, I haven't grown black jack auto before, so this is a damn fresh new bud smell


----------



## Fevs (Nov 20, 2016)

4ft x 4ft auto tent, 1 purple haze, 2 diesel's, 4 skunks, 2 fast bud#2's + 3 vegging plants in big pots hidden underneath. Some autos on day 35 from seed, 2 on day 43 from seed, so bang on track!

All these plants were fed 3ml bloom last night, until they were almost saturated. Let them drain in the bath tub for an hour after the feed 

Nice smell coming form this tent today, I can just tell they were desperate for that feed. I like to know they are hungry sometimes... Helps me know where I am with the feeds


----------



## Fevs (Nov 20, 2016)

Day 35 from seed for these 14 auto's in 3 gallon pots. Really treated these to a spectrum possibly better than anything I've grown under in the past. 315w cmh Philips daylight lamp 4200k, 400w-440w 400v dual spec hps with the advanced led xml150.

Flowering has commenced 

Also damn near saturated these with 3ml bloom too  Reckon they will be dry in 3 days this time, whilst they lap up the extra feed and water.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 20, 2016)

Day 16 of 12/12 for Cinderella 99. Checked on the today and they were proper thirsty. The lower 1/4 of the plant was droopy. I'm glad as there is no damage done, also I know the soil has had a nice amount of air in there and time to let the soil breath.

I had to slightly changed my tactics. I had bloom nutes made up, but opted for something else, as I don't feed dehydrated plants anything other than plain water. These girls got half a liter of plain water, then half an hour later, 6 table spoons of worm shit dumped on top of the soil, then slowly watered it in. It will take a few weeks for it all to wash in. I'm sure it will work very well with the mycos.

Last photo is the leaves starting to pray again 

Anyway, Brother Grimm C'99 ladies. I took one out today and took a photo too


----------



## Fevs (Nov 22, 2016)

Feeds done last night, took me hours, like all night, haven't even been to bed  It's 8am here in the UK 

All auto's were fed 3ml bloom + some molasses

The 6 C'99 plants were fed 1ml silicone and 3ml fish mix - per 1 liter.

I'm running low on bloom nutes and fish mix now, I will run out after the next feed. I may just keep feeding them grow nutes instead of buying bloom. I've got a bottle of grow already, which has been in the cupboard for a bit, think it's npk 5-3-3. Not ideal, but close enough. It's organic anyway. Like to get my money's worth on nutes I've bought!

Going to top dress some bat guano soon on the C'99 ladies.

No clones have rooted from 8 try's with C'99#1.

8 clones have rooted from 10 attempts with C'99#2. Took at the same time, same conditions, same everything. Wierd...!

Going to let them go another day, then get them in soil. Possibly going to be vegging them for a C'99 sea of green. That's the general idea with keeping mother plants 'n' all 

Anybody grown serious seeds AK47 regulars? Think that's next for me! Find an elite ak47 mother... if I have to keep other mothers I want more.

Got a nice collection of regular female plants now  6 x female C'99 plants, 4 x female Grimm Mix plants, 2 Grimmidica.

I want this mother list thinned out a bit though. I want 1 or 2 C'99 mothers,1 or 2 Grimm mix and 1 Grimmidica (unless they are different smoke) 

Anybody grown Sensi Seeds Hindu Kush regulars? That's also on my hit list!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 23, 2016)

Removed the 250w hps int he 3ft x 3ft tent, we are on day 46 from seed. I now have 400w in there for the last 10-14 days. These plants are also on plain water, so will start to yellow. The 250w lamp was doing great, but if you look down the plants, it's just worth running a 400w for the last stretch. For the sake of paying for an extra 150w, this is the business end of the grow, it's money well spent!

3 x Black Jack Auto and 1 Fast bud#2 from Sweet Seeds, day 46

    

Veg tent + the weed from a fast bud 2 that I cut down last night. Day 45 from seed. Pretty shit yield, about an 21g to an oz dry I reckon. Still, the plants have a bit more room and I'll have a bit more money  Amazing to think the fast bud#2 I chopped the other day has been dried and moved on. Would have been 46 days old today  Still got the 2 best one's left. I knew I'd had to chop a few early. Weed junkie friends


----------



## Fevs (Nov 23, 2016)

Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghan Delicious and Sweet Cheese on day 38 from seed, well into flowering already. I expect a good yield in here. Using lots of electricity though. It would probably be cheaper to spend 24 hours a day jerking off to phone sex lines, than what this is costing me in electricity 

This is important, this is for rso. I need 1lb, ambitious, but going well. Good buds for day 38 from seed  14 auto's in 3 gallon pots, 4ft x 4ft area


----------



## Fevs (Nov 23, 2016)

So as per usual if I don't use white light my plants start going to shit on me and die, so replaced a 400w hps with a 400w 4500k Philips master metal halide. A superb lamp that plants like, very similar to cob. Spectrum in this tent now is 400w mh 4500k + 3100k 315w cmh.

Notice the plants look happier after 10 minutes, plus you can see them under white light. They took 10 minutes to leaf pray.

1 fast bud 2, 1 purple haze, 2 diesels and 4 skunks + some vegging below.

Day 38 from seed for all except the 1 fb#2.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 23, 2016)

C99 clones and their fresh white roots 

I'm so slack, I should have these in soil already, they are hungry!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 23, 2016)

6 C'99 plants on day 19 of 12/12. 315w cmh 3100k elite agro lamp + 4 cheap used leds which draw about 80w each. 5ft x 5ft area, 650w-700w of light. I may change the lighting round in here when the autos are done. Maybe get a 2nd cmh kit in here in about 2 weeks.

C'99 ladies


----------



## Fevs (Nov 24, 2016)

C'99 feeds done today. Epsom salts, half a liter each. Then 2 hours later, 1 liter each of 4ml bloom. Bit random, but will give them a boost. They look like they have pretty much finished the stretch. I can see more white hairs everyday now.

I decided not to be so cheap and give these plants what they deserve, so I've ordered some overdrive, bud candy and more bloom today.

The tent for rso is flying along. Running 850w of cmh, hps + advanced led xml150. I've never seen bud growth like it before, from any of my tents ever!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

New seeds for new grow here. Going to grow less plants, but attitude had 15% off so ordered a few whilst they are cheap!

Damn fine collection!

Got some other regulars too, I'm going to start a little regular seed collection. Got too much going on to germinate any regs now.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

Veg tent, top left (overwatering) I let it soak in water for ages, it'll recover soon enough. If not it will face a visit from the angel of death for general weakness / lack of growing motivation issues. It's the 2nd choice Grimmidica plant, so already on thin ice! 

3 plants that look like C'99 are C'99 einstein male x elite clone from Brothers Grimm, got 4 females. Doing ok, they have been in those pots since day 1 (Six liter pots)

Closest ones in little pots are C'99 bonsai mother plants in 1 liter air pots. I need to clone C'99 clone 6 again, coz I have her in veg in a big pot. She looks like a good 1 too! Can't wait until these autos are done! My preperation with vegging will really show!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

Day 41 from seed for the rso grow

These have nute burn, but I'm ok with that as it's just bloom. I'll use it to my advantage. What I'm going to do is feed them half a liter a day of plain ph 6.5 water. That way they can slowly fix themselves and continue to lap up bloom. Yeah, I've pushed them hard lol, but they have some buds on!

Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghan Delicious and Sweet Seeds Sweet Cheese. Fast bud#2 (my favorite auto) is the parent strain of cheese auto, cheese being the other parent lol

Doing well for under 6 weeks from seed  Too much heat, Too many nutes, I'll deal with this real soon! I'll see how they get on with the water only 1st.

Sad on left 7, Cheese right 7. All plants in 3 gallon pots, 4ft x 4ft area, 315w cmh, 400-440w hps with xml150 led


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

C'99 clone#2 clones. I'm not growing all of these. I'm going to spread the genetics around the county. Got a few growers in my area taking some of these 

It should spread like wildfire. I'm going to tell them to make sure they clone it and pass it on again! Spread these amazing genetics round everywhere in the UK lol Currently looking a bit rough, but with those roots they'll be fine in no time. When they are in perfect health they'll be ready to go out 

  

C'99 2 in the top middle one!  It was 1st to sex and looks slightly ahead already! This strain is the best I've ever grown! They stink already!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

Next to 4ft x 4ft area. 1 fast bud#2 which is 7 weeks old from seed today. I'll chop that this week, been on water and molasses. It's wreaking! It's mine!  I'll cure that for christmas day!

  

4 skunks, a purple haze and 2 diesels on day 41 from seed. I really wish I had more space to space these out better. Great plants with good side branching for a sea of green!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok, so took a sneaky look under the canopy today to proudly show off my Grimmidica elite female 

Brothers Grimm's heirloom Sensi Hashplant is a very tight squat indica marijuana strain that creates thick pungent greasy flowers suggesting the region they derive from. She has been hit with their Afghani father to produce an old school line of indica bliss. Grimmdica is a very unique hybrid that truly brings out all the great qualities of an old school indica hybrid. Worth highlighting about Grimmdica is its taste and smell: an incredible Afghani flavour and rich, hashy, acrid pine aroma with savory tones.

Lineage: Sensi Hashplant (f) X Pure Afghani (m)

Going to clone her real soon. When my drobe is free again


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

Brothers Grimm Grimm Mix clone#1. 1st to show that she's a she... So planted her in a big pot. She is fighting for light. Not bothered if she is growing slowly, her roots will spread!

Birds eye view


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

1 x Sweet Seeds Fast Bud#2 and 3 Sweet Seeds Black Jack Auto's, which actually smell like blackcurrent's already 

Bit of yellowing, not bothered, my choice, these are already on plain water for taste. I just love a properly pure cured strain in the vape. Don't want any nutes in these! 2 weeks to go maximum. FB#2 near right day 49 from seeds

Black Jack auto's day 41 from seed

last week moved to 400w hps from 250w

3ft x 3ft area


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

Finally, last updates, really stoned today  

C'99 day 22 of 12/12

This grow is going damn pukka!

315w cmh + 320w of blurple leds in 5ft x 5ft tent.

635w of light in 5ft x 5ft tent = 25.4w per sq ft


----------



## Fevs (Nov 27, 2016)

Decided to treat myself to a brand new lumatek 1000w ballast and duel spectrum lamp. I will just plug it in over the C'99 plants in the 5ft x 5ft tent. I was going to use a little bit of light, but it's getting cold, with very cold weather otw. Some purple stems swung me to ordering it. I've also got two 120w greenhouse heaters to plug in too. Will get them on a timer so they come on in the dark period. 

I'm going to use the mini grostar with the 1000w, can also be dimmed to 750w, so perfect! Can't afford gavita's, plus people are rocking 1000w se lamps in parabolic reflectors.

I also will consider leaving a ring of leds there, temps dependant. I've never used a 1000w, so very excited


----------



## Fevs (Nov 28, 2016)

Simply cannot risk any problems in the rso tent caused by heat or high rh. I've pushed them hard and they are just starting to pack on some decent weight! It's a tough call to remove the 400w now, but somebody's life is depending on it. How could I tell somebody I got bud rot pushing them too hard, when they were thick buds already. Simple answer, you just can't take that chance, coz I couldn't stomach telling her that! They are in pretty good health, will feed them some advanced nutrients overdrive when they dry out. That could be their last feed looking at them. 

Just because I'm doing this for a friend with cancer, doesn't mean I won't get bud rot or deficiencies. 

I have removed the 400w hps and replaced it with a light that I believe will gives us more oil. Sunmaster 7200k 250w metal halide.

That tent still has a very nice spectrum now and good temps.

Temps are 72 and I'll lower them a bit more over the next few days. I don't monitor rh. I just run it with less light and heat late on, so it feels cool. So the leaves are slightly cooler than the air temps.

Lights in here 4ft x 4ft Advanced led xml150, 250w metal halide (7200K), D Papillon 315w cmh with Philips daylight lamp (4200k)

I have removed a few leaves to lower the risk of problems. Great airflow in here now, also added another clip on fan over the canopy. I can't believe how good these are! They are really something else! Will do an update tmrw. They have changed a lot in days. 

I need 32 grams from each of the 14 plants! If I cut early, I'll miss by a country mile! Don't want too many ambers either!

It's looking sharp in here now


----------



## kaydeezee (Nov 28, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Simply cannot risk any problems in the rso tent caused by heat or high rh. I've pushed them hard and they are just starting to pack on some decent weight! It's a tough call to remove the 400w now, but somebody's life is depending on it. How could I tell somebody I got bud rot pushing them too hard, when they were thick buds already. Simple answer, you just can't take that chance, coz I couldn't stomach telling her that! They are in pretty good health, will feed them some advanced nutrients overdrive when they dry out. That could be their last feed looking at them.
> 
> Just because I'm doing this for a friend with cancer, doesn't mean I won't get bud rot or deficiencies.
> 
> ...


Fevs my man , you are the man!!
How the fuck do you keep on top of it all??
I struggle with 2 in a 2x2 scrogg??
Keep it up seriously 'I'm loving this thread


----------



## Fevs (Nov 29, 2016)

kaydeezee said:


> Fevs my man , you are the man!!
> How the fuck do you keep on top of it all??
> I struggle with 2 in a 2x2 scrogg??
> Keep it up seriously 'I'm loving this thread


I honestly don't know how I keep on top of it. It does mess with my stress levels though, I'll admit that 

Everyday I bubble some water, then lift a few pots and my day gets planned for me by the plants.

Only 2 more weeks of this, then it will ease off! 

The person I'm treating for cancer sure as fu*k does appreciate this! This keeps me going. She has a 9 year old boy to live for. She won't check out! She is refusing to die! She has a positive mental attitude like no other!

We are doing to whole 9 yards in the fight against cancer! Cannabis oil, alkaline smoothies, plenty of exercise too, so loads of oxygen.

The love she has for her little boy and her family will keep me going strong


----------



## Fevs (Nov 29, 2016)

DR90 3ft x 3ft tent. 3 Black Jack Auto's on day 44 from seed, with near right fast bud#2 day 52 from seed. Going well, bit of yellowing. Fucki*g bright in here, wouldn't be surprised if it was 50% hunger, 50% light bleaching that's causing the yellowing 

 

4ft x 4ft tent with my own auto's in.All auto's are on day 44 from seed, in here we have 1 Genofarm purple haze, 2 diesels, 4 skunks. 

Some of the vegging plants are growing taller and I can see them from the top now. I should imagine I'll have to tie those bitches down before flowering them


----------



## Fevs (Nov 29, 2016)

So here is why I wanted to update today...

I had serious words with myself, for nute burning these! They have had plenty of water since and are budding up nicely. Much easier to see the photo's in here now too.

The rso grow - 7 Sweet Afghan Delicious auto's, alongside 7 Sweet Cheese's. Leaves can't be recovered, but the plants are happy as a pig rolling round in it's own shit! They are throwing off serious dank smells 

7200k 250w mh, 4200k 315w cmh + xml 150


----------



## Fevs (Nov 29, 2016)

Day 25 C'99. Going to be intersting whacking a 1000w vertical duel spec hps above these. It will be tmrw I think looking at the delivery details. Can't wait!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 29, 2016)

C'99 plants were dry today and have some yellowing already  I tested the soil ph yesterday and it's like 7.1-7.2. I have been feeding at 6.3 mostly. I did a feed today and fed them at ph 5.7 and will do from now. Think Afghan King does about 5.7 and 5.8, so happy to copy him looking at his plants 

Feed to day was 2ml bud candy, 4ml bio bizz fish mix npk 5-4-3 or 5-3-4... one of 'em anyway. Hopefully that will resolve this issue. I got about 10% run off.

For this grow it's a bit shite news on the yellowing, but when I grow the clones out and have less than 6 plants going, like 1 or 2 I will transplant the C'99 into a big pot 4-5 days before the flip to 12/12. That should resolve any problems like this.

I'm not going to transplant these this time, I reckon I'll be able to feed them more often, after I plug in the 1000w hps tmrw.

I'm going to make up a big feed for the rso auto's for tmrw. Bubbled tap water for 24 hours, 2ml bud candy and going with overdrive. No more bloom needed in there. They will be getting half a liter each day for about 1 week. Really have to pack more weight on. Also apparently overdrive increases the amount of oils/resin too, as well as swelling the buds up big time.

Planted my Lemon Skunk fem and the Super Lemon Haze fem today into coffee cups. I'm not going to tie them down and all that shit this time. Takes too long, I'm just going to grow them and top them once when they are about 1ft tall. They'll be in the next 12/12 grow immediately after the C'99 plants are done.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 30, 2016)

Transplanted all the Grimm Mix reg fems into 3 gallon pots last night, they are going to explode now! They are like 6 weeks old at a guess, but anyway, they were put in 1.5 gallon pots on day 1, so will really appreciate this! Generous helpings of worm casting scooped in. Like 6 tablespoons each minimum.

The overwatered Grimmidica never got that visit from the angel of death, she dried out and perked up. I kept her in the 6 liter airpot, but planted the bottom 1/3 of the air pot into a 3 gallon square pot. Very cramped in the veg tent/auto tent now. But knowing the elite female regulars are rooting their pots out, makes it all totally worth it. I don't actually care what yield I get. Only care in the rso grow, but not the others. I never plan or expect certain amounts.

The C'99 is all for me, so there's going to be a years supply, at least  

Sat in waiting for a god damn delivery. Been sat on an uncomfortable wooden chair for hours waiting this shit out 

Then more feeds to do later...


----------



## Fevs (Dec 1, 2016)

GHS Super Lemon Haze and Lemon Skunk on day 1 of vegetation and growth, which is very pleasing! 

Other vegging plants are way ahead, but I'm sure I can make germinating these 2 seeds late on totally worth while.

1000w hps is here, just too stoned today to plug it in. Ended up going out for a nice carvery instead. I'll do it tmrw. I have to change 2 set up's round to do it, so a big ask...

Interesting thing is when I plug in the 1000w, it frees up 4 leds and 1 x 315w cmh. I'm looking to run some of the other set up's a bit cooler, so a 400w hps will come out for the cmh. I'm going to add leds to the rso grow to make them super frosty!

I fed the rso plants earlier, 2ml bud candy, 2ml overdrive. Black Jack auto's also had overdrive. Really getting close to the end now. 7 weeks in. I love the last bit of the grow, small daily water feeds. It's the easiest part of the grow. That part is next!

Going to order some high cbd seeds too, get some of that going for the next round of rso. Been reading up lots about cbd and breast cancer. It's very important to have cbd too with these types of cancer.

Seriously considering Dinafem Industrial plant auto.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Transplanted all the Grimm Mix reg fems into 3 gallon pots last night, they are going to explode now! They are like 6 weeks old at a guess, but anyway, they were put in 1.5 gallon pots on day 1, so will really appreciate this! Generous helpings of worm casting scooped in. Like 6 tablespoons each minimum.


Oh I bet they will! 


Fevs said:


> GHS Super Lemon Haze and Lemon Skunk on day 1 of vegetation and growth, which is very pleasing!
> 
> Other vegging plants are way ahead, but I'm sure I can make germinating these 2 seeds late on totally worth while.
> 
> ...


Good decision, you deserve a bit of a break! HAha watching you run around between tents gets me breathless just from the accounts! 
Sounds like the 1000W is about to unravel things a bit, great plans - and will be hung in a jiff when you're fresh and sprightly 

And it's really cool to follow your reasoning in choice of strains too, helps me get into that kind of thinking more too 
Cheers!


----------



## Fevs (Dec 2, 2016)

Right, am back on it today 

Plugged the 1000w hps in above the C'99 plants on day 28 of 12/12

Also fed them 4ml grow feed per 1 liter.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 2, 2016)

I have unplugged a 400w hps in a 3ft x 3ft tent, replaced it with the elite agro 315w cmh.

Took a few rare photo's outside the tent of the last fast bud 2 on day 55 from seed. Also the 3 Black Jack Auto's on day 47 from seed.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 2, 2016)

My auto's on day 47 from seed + vegging plants. Kind of a real strange wild jungle feel coming out of here


----------



## Fevs (Dec 2, 2016)

The rso plants.. Sweet Seeds Cheese and Sweet Afghan Delicious, 7 weeks today from seed, day 49 

Not bothered about the leaves anymore. These buds are all that matters. There are many, just not quite finished yet, but getting there fast


----------



## Fevs (Dec 2, 2016)

GHS Lemon Skunk and Super Lemon Haze 1st pics


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2016)

Fevs said:


> My auto's on day 47 from seed + vegging plants. Kind of a real strange wild jungle feel coming out of here
> 
> View attachment 3843899 View attachment 3843900


haha! so true that!
looking lush all round too


----------



## Fevs (Dec 3, 2016)

Harvested the last fast bud 2 and the 3 Black Jack auto's today. I'll just whip the best buds away for myself, the vultures can bid on the rest..! lol

4 nice big bowls full of bud. I'm going away on a small holiday in a 6 days, so wanted to chop these now. I can spread other plants out. I've moved 2 rather tasty looking skunk auto's under the cmh, instead of these 4 that I chopped. The random auto/jungle tent has more space in now too. I'm looking for some decent veg growth. The C'99 plants are fast and it won't be too long until the 12/12 tent is available. I'm possibly going to harvest the rso grow before I go on holiday. Maybe.. Don't know yet, but I hope to. I've got some awesome seeds waiting in the wings.

Either way, I'm going to keep it rolling! 

I'm going to sort out my C'99 mother plants tonight. They don't look very happy. I'm going to feed them some grow nutes. Maybe transplant them to bigger pots next day or 2. The 1 liter air pots have been rooted out I'm guessing. Can't wait until which one I want. Having this many mothers in small pots is becoming a pain in the butt!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2016)

wow fevs you've been busy! you're gonna like superlemonhaze I've grown it a few times & a few different phenos all of which were good


----------



## Fevs (Dec 4, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> wow fevs you've been busy! you're gonna like superlemonhaze I've grown it a few times & a few different phenos all of which were good


I'm getting proper annoyed with the yellowing of the C'99 plants. The soil ph is good, the nutes feed was ph 5.8 last time - 4ml grow. Today they were dry, fed them 6ml per 1 liter grow which is 150% recommended dose.

Also before those feeds they got epsom salts to ensure they don't have megnesium lockout. It's pretty much ruined most of the autoflowers and is ruining the C'99 plants now too. Yellowing is the only problem I get, never happens iv veg of 1st 3 weeks of flowering, then boom, everything yellows way before they should. I just don't understand it and it's pissing me off big time.

Is it because the roots are pot bound?


----------



## Fevs (Dec 4, 2016)

So if my plant can in fact uptake any nitrogen from the soil, you'd think the 6ml feed would make have borderline nitrogen toxicity. What does it mean if they keep yellowing? Does it mean my plants are not feeding from the soil? Buds look good, they are going frosty, but they are like 3-4 weeks away. This yellowing wouldn't be a concern if it happened in 2 weeks, but it's just way too early.

If the leaves continue to yellow, how can that be possible is they have ph perfect nitrogen and magnesium in the soil + the soil ph is good + temps are good? I just don't get it... Still, I ain't switching to synthetic nutes.. That would surely resolve it, but not what I'm after. Any more organic ideas? They even had worm castings to help with it. Also had wettable mycos...


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 4, 2016)

switch synthetic you cannot bring back the green but you could stop the yellowing from spreading inside de bud 
save those lady !!! don't no to much about organic just that the organic nutrient take more time to break down in the soil .


----------



## Fevs (Dec 4, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> switch synthetic you cannot bring back the green but you could stop the yellowing from spreading inside de bud
> save those lady !!! don't no to much about organic just that the organic nutrient take more time to break down in the soil .


Thanks man, but I'd rather lose yield than go synthetic. I've been doing a bit of reading today. I reckon loads of people that have 3 gallon pots have this problem. Seemed like a trend when I was reading up on it, maybe 3 gallons just ain't big enough. Minimum 5 gallon pots from now.

It must be roots being stressed, as I don't change hardly anything between when they are in perfect health and when they yellow.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 4, 2016)

There are major advantages in using hid lamps over led too. Here's one. My soil dries so much faster with hid lighting. I used to grow with 100% led and actually used to feed up to 7ml per 1 liter of bloom nutes. Maximum 4ml on the bottle, so almost double, on auto's too. Had no problems at all then. It took almost twice as long for the plants to dry, so they got almost twice as much feed.

That's ok with bloom. Imo with bloom, if you add too much it isn't a problem! However if you use too much nitrogen, then that can create all kind of problems. Maybe this can explain why my plants have done all the nitrogen in so fast!

I have enjoyed trying out certain nutes. Some I rate, some I don't.

Next grow I'm going to try bio bizz fish mix with bud candy for pretty much the whole lot! Then when they are 1 month away from harvest and dark green. I'll switch to overdrive for 2 weeks. They can then yellow at the right time in the last 2 weeks, instead of the last 4 weeks, whilst being on plain water only, in the last 2 weeks.

I'm also going to knock plain water feeds on the head! I'm done with them, no good for me, just slows shit down and causes my plants to be hungry! I make sure the ph is perfect anyway. Bio Bizz fish mix at 2-3ml per 1 liter with bud candy added makes my bubbled tap water with feed in - ph 6.3. No coincidence why the plants love that feed! Lots of nitrogen, balanced ph with fish things in  It's cheap too! Much cheaper than all the other nutes I've used. It's organic and fish mix will be used for 80% of the grows from now!

I need to get more of that asap!

I'm also going feed them with epsom salts about 2-3 hours before every fish mix feed. Give them the magnesium they need, to take up the nutes I'm feeding them.

Now I've got this new ballast I think I'll try and get a 600w 7200k lamp for it for veg too. Keep them nice and healthy under those lamps for most of the grow too, then just switch to 1000w hps when when they are in flowering and have finished the stretch.

I've got my elite C'99 clone#2 clones going nicely now, fed them grow feed last night, I'm going to dig out a few pots later, nice big air pots and get some going.

Growing real tired of growing so many plants. Imo the more plants you grow, the more chances of making mistakes you have! Especially when you grow so many that the sofa spends the entire winter on its side.

Things will settle soon. I'm glad I chopped 4 more yesterday.

Plain water feeds for the rso plants tonight. All 14 are lightweight and real thirsty.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 4, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I'm getting proper annoyed with the yellowing of the C'99 plants. The soil ph is good, the nutes feed was ph 5.8 last time - 4ml grow. Today they were dry, fed them 6ml per 1 liter grow which is 150% recommended dose.
> 
> Also before those feeds they got epsom salts to ensure they don't have megnesium lockout. It's pretty much ruined most of the autoflowers and is ruining the C'99 plants now too. Yellowing is the only problem I get, never happens iv veg of 1st 3 weeks of flowering, then boom, everything yellows way before they should. I just don't understand it and it's pissing me off big time.
> 
> Is it because the roots are pot bound?


when I did soil I got best results using 4 gal. pots right from the start soil done proper is best but requires more skill & understanding than I have


----------



## Fevs (Dec 4, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> when I did soil I got best results using 4 gal. pots right from the start soil done proper is best but requires more skill & understanding than I have


4 gallons from the start, that is very interesting. Thanks for that. So you don't bother doing all the potting up, you just let it grow away from go. Do you find the leaves got bigger faster that way? I find starting photoperiods in small pots I get tiny leaves. I normally grow auto's in 1.5 or 3 gallon pots from go and their leaves seem bigger.

How long did you veg for in those pots before the 12/12 flip?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 4, 2016)

Fevs said:


> So if my plant can in fact uptake any nitrogen from the soil, you'd think the 6ml feed would make have borderline nitrogen toxicity. What does it mean if they keep yellowing? Does it mean my plants are not feeding from the soil? Buds look good, they are going frosty, but they are like 3-4 weeks away. This yellowing wouldn't be a concern if it happened in 2 weeks, but it's just way too early.
> 
> If the leaves continue to yellow, how can that be possible is they have ph perfect nitrogen and magnesium in the soil + the soil ph is good + temps are good? I just don't get it... Still, I ain't switching to synthetic nutes.. That would surely resolve it, but not what I'm after. Any more organic ideas? They even had worm castings to help with it. Also had wettable mycos...


well I don't really get what you're feeding there...
But what turned my nute uptake problems round was homemade kelp juice, fed 2x a few days apart. 
I don't see why that shouldn't work for you too, seeing kelp delivers directly available forms of nutes, and many different ones too. So it at least in part doesn't require a healthy microherd to "digest" it.
But yeah, if your plants go dry so fast, you could make use of that & take a peek at the rootball of one to see what's going on down there first


----------



## weedemart (Dec 4, 2016)

when you test your soil, you test the run off right? did you test the ppm of the run off?. i think your plant suffer from nutrient build up

they still looking good imo, you did a nice job until now. i followed your thread from the start , as i am looking for grimm c99


----------



## Fevs (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't test the ppm of the run off. I'm using organic nutes. I just use a ph tester stick, which I stab in the soil and it gives me a reading. I'd be very surprised if it was nutrient build up, or salt build up. It's more likely to be overwatering, than nutes build up. There are no burnt tips and they've been getting mostly grow feed. I get loads of run off when I feed and drain the plants in the bath for an hour. I have also flushed with epsom salts, which I've done many times with auto's and normally get nice green plants after.

Surprisingly enough, the plants have almost drank all the grow feed yesterday. It's normally dry after 48 hours, this is almost dry after 24 hours. The buds looked good today.

I'm going to give them the same feed today, 6ml grow, which is 5-3-3. See how they do, I'll watch for nitrogen toxicity over the next few days.

Interesting stuff on the kelp juice. I like the fact it's immediately available.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 5, 2016)

I also ph my nutes and have for this whole grow. + bubble the water 1st.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 5, 2016)

weedemart said:


> when you test your soil, you test the run off right? did you test the ppm of the run off?. i think your plant suffer from nutrient build up
> 
> they still looking good imo, you did a nice job until now. i followed your thread from the start , as i am looking for grimm c99


Been doing a bit of reading up on what you said about the ph of the run off.

Ok, so going to try this. I'm going to bubble some tap water, then record the ph before the feed. Then feed the plants plain water until I get run off, then see what it is. If I feed my plants water at ph7, what does it mean if the run off is higher or lower? It's weird as I have been ph'ing feeds.

Say the run off is 7.5. Does that mean I should be doing to feeds at a lower ph than 6.3? Should I maybe feed them at say ph5, but let the soil buffer the ph? Would that help keep the soil ph in the perfect region?


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

The rso grow is going great! The plants look done.

Well I'm going to give them a bit more time. Going away for 2 days, in 3 days time, tempted to chop them then and hang them upside down in the tent.

I have removed the 250w mh. Reducing heat, reducing humidity. These are like rocks now, so running temps very low indeed. Nice and cool.

Just a 315w cmh and the xml 150 in here now. Nice as I can the see the trichomes properly under white light.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

Rso plants sweet afghan delicious and sweet cheese's day 53 from seed. Not a bad canopy of buds for 7 1/2 weeks from seed  I actually think I'm going to get 1lb of dank buddage  Very pleasing for me and the cause!

Pics, there are many... but it's the end, so **** it


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

15 Grimmidica clones taken last night fromt eh elite female clone#6


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

My veg tent + my own auto's - day 53 from seed. Added 2 leds in here, looking pretty good. Getting close to harvest here with some of the auto's.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

3 auto's moved to finish in this 3ft x 3ft tent. 1 x 315w cmh 3100k elite agro lamp


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

C'99 day 32 of 12/12

Doing very well now, still yellowing a bit, but that isn't stopping the bud growth. These are flowering fast and putting out some nice resin already. I'm please that the plants have taken well to this new lighting!

Not much else to say about these...


----------



## calliandra (Dec 6, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Rso plants sweet afghan delicious and sweet cheese's day 53 from seed. Not a bad canopy of buds for 7 1/2 weeks from seed  I actually think I'm going to get 1lb of dank buddage  Very pleasing for me and the cause!
> 
> Pics, there are many... but it's the end, so **** it


woa wait, you're chopping these already?! 




Fevs said:


> C'99 day 32 of 12/12
> 
> Doing very well now, still yellowing a bit, but that isn't stopping the bud growth. These are flowering fast and putting out some nice resin already. I'm please that the plants have taken well to this new lighting!
> 
> ...


sheeez look at all those hairs!!! those buds are going to be _super_fat


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> woa wait, you're chopping these already?!
> 
> 
> 
> sheeez look at all those hairs!!! those buds are going to be _super_fat


It's a bit hit and miss on whether to chop now, not quite sure. What do you think? 

I think it's more important to have the trichomes milky with no ambers for rso. They are solid too. Plus the lady they are for is really ill and just been wiped out by chemo 3 days ago. The oil is her last hope, we need results fast. Time is an issue. She will need oil for 6-9 months anyway, so will be doing her more soon. Will probably make her some C'99 trim oil too in a month or so.

They are so solid I'm actually concerned they may get bud rot if run for much longer. My flat is hot since adding the 1000w too, it smells there and I'm worried I'm going to get raided too. My instinct is saying chop now and get the fucking weed out of there lol

I've just turned off a few lights to cool the place and reduce the smell. Was just crazy dankness there earlier. lol

The trichomes are milky, doesn't that mean the plants has reached it's highest possible potent state before things start degrading?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 6, 2016)

Fevs said:


> My instinct is saying chop now and get the fucking weed out of there lol


Do it. lol
I have an immense respect for instinct! 

From the pix, the buds didn't look to be that far, so the thought of chopping them already made me jump there. 
Also, I'm a notorious dawdler when it comes to harvesting, I hate chopping them down! - so don't listen to me haha
But yeah, if the trichs are milky - and not just on the topmost buds, that's when I usually chop too.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

I think I've just got to get the oil as soon as possible. I'm excited about making it. I'm going to make it all the time, once I know how to do it. I've got a mate helping me do that. I think she can get started on the oil next week, if I chop tonight. I've got everything I need to make the oil on the way here.

Plus I want to get my own grow on in that tent asap. 4 auto's in 25 liter pots.

I can get the main bulk of what I need for the 60 grams of oil, then just use a much smaller amount of each harvest to keep her oil supply topped up. Other harvests will be just 3 or 4 ounces for the oil. The 16 ounces now is the big ask. It's there now, I'm pretty sure there is 1lb there, at least 1lb.

I'm tired of the anxiety I have about learning how to make the oil. Just want to do it now. Once I know, I'll be able to help other friends too. Plus keep myself healthy. I'm going on the oil for life. I'm going to build myself up to like 2 rice grain sized drops each day and have that for my entire life.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 6, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I think I've just got to get the oil as soon as possible. I'm excited about making it. I'm going to make it all the time, once I know how to do it. I've got a mate helping me do that. I think she can get started on the oil next week, if I chop tonight. I've got everything I need to make the oil on the way here.
> 
> Plus I want to get my own grow on in that tent asap. 4 auto's in 25 liter pots.
> 
> ...


Well then, good cheer, you've got a helluva task ahead of you!
I'd drop by to help if you were close by lol I'm all antsy not having a grow going


----------



## Fevs (Dec 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Well then, good cheer, you've got a helluva task ahead of you!
> I'd drop by to help if you were close by lol I'm all antsy not having a grow going


thanks lol

I have a spin pro bud trimmer, but not using that for these. I'm going to remove the fan leaves, hang dry them, so the trichomes get less damaged and tampered with, then just snip the buds off straight into glass jars when the stems snap in 5-6 days time.

I hate 'not growing'  Just irritates you for half your life, until you give in and start another grow 

So, what have you got planned next?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 6, 2016)

Fevs said:


> thanks lol
> 
> I have a spin pro bud trimmer, but not using that for these. I'm going to remove the fan leaves, hang dry them, so the trichomes get less damaged and tampered with, then just snip the buds off straight into glass jars when the stems snap in 5-6 days time.
> 
> ...


Firstly, move house, then build new grow space, _then _a HSO Blue Dream - sheez it seems sooo far away haha!

Makes sense, to leave the buds pretty much untrimmed, it's all getting processed anyways - _aand _less work for you!
Cheers!


----------



## Fevs (Dec 7, 2016)

@calliandra ... Every man needs a good sensible woman behind his thoughts..! lmao 

My wife normally thinks for me, but she doesn't know shit about growing weed lol 

Thank you for your post yesterday and the important advice!  Really got me thinking about harvest, yield and quality!

I have changed my plans 100% based on your post.

I have 14 plants. These are tiring me out fast lol I have decided to cut 5 down, then leave myself with 9 - 3 rows of 3 - and push for more yield.

I need about 450 grams. So these 5 will help me off to a great start!

Pics of the 5, plus pics of the 9 remaining.

Many would argue that 9 plants is a lot for 4ft x 4ft area. 14 was a total pain in the butt!!

5 - 3 Afghans and 2 cheese's


----------



## Fevs (Dec 7, 2016)

They swing round in the wind now, light can get down in the lower parts of the plants. They couldn't even move before! Looks awesome in there now!


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 7, 2016)

Fevs said:


> @calliandra ... Every man needs a good sensible woman behind his thoughts..! lmao
> 
> My wife normally thinks for me, but she doesn't know shit about growing weed lol
> 
> ...


 great plants - size of container's ? they look like 3 gallon? You are right it does tire one out when doing a large grow - but in the end it's always like christmass


----------



## Fevs (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks. Good call harris hawk! 3 gallons 'bang on'


----------



## Fevs (Dec 7, 2016)

weedemart said:


> when you test your soil, you test the run off right? did you test the ppm of the run off?. i think your plant suffer from nutrient build up
> 
> they still looking good imo, you did a nice job until now. i followed your thread from the start , as i am looking for grimm c99


Hey @weedemart

Here are the results.

Bubbled some tap water which was 8.5 ph, then bubbled for 24 hours to ph7.6. So I decided to use that and not add to the ppm with ph down.

Here are the results. All C'99 plants had 4-5 liters of ph7.6 water. Collected run off from them. both trays the run off was ph 6.3. But it was fucki*g loaded with nutes! The water obviously was clear going in, but the run off was dark orange / red.

What does that mean ph 6.3 reading mean, after having the ph 7.6 water then please? 

Anybody know? I haven't a clue.


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 7, 2016)

Every flower picture I see of C-99 looks incredible. Looks like it's going to be a great yielding strain.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 7, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> Every flower picture I see of C-99 looks incredible. Looks like it's going to be a great yielding strain.


Yeah it's very nice! It does that thing white widow does, where it spills excess resin over the sugar leaves. Just a bit more than most strains do.

I'm intrigued to learn about the run off and its ph. I'm sure when I nail that, they will look even better again.

Already given out 2 clones to 2 different local growers. That's from clone#2, which is a very special plant


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 7, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Yeah it's very nice! It does that thing white widow does, where it spills excess resin over the sugar leaves. Just a bit more than most strains do.
> 
> I'm intrigued to learn about the run off and its ph. I'm sure when I nail that, they will look even better again.
> 
> Already given out 2 clones to 2 different local growers. That's from clone#2, which is a very special plant


I wish I could offer some advise with the soil issue but I'm a hydroguy. I just ordered a pack of brothers Grim C-99 and I'm excited to get it going.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 7, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> I wish I could offer some advise with the soil issue but I'm a hydroguy. I just ordered a pack of brothers Grim C-99 and I'm excited to get it going.


That's the spirit! You won't regret doing ordering them 4 sure!

Great strain! I've got some soil to get rid of over the next 24-48 hours. It's a right bastard lol I've got 14 3 gallon pots of soil to get rid off, I live on the top floor in a block of flats. So carry it down in big plastic boxes in the middle of the night, trying to get past the horrible bitch on the downstairs floor that pokes her nose in everybody's business. Pass the silly old wench, whilst she sleeps! You know the lonely one's that pretend they are going out so they bump into you! lol






When I'm done, I'll be planting the elite clone in bigger pots with fresh bio bizz all mix. I can't grow for shit in old soil! I just throw it outside over random bushes, usually at 3am in supermarket car parks 

Looking forward to planting my elite clones and giving them more space to root, also growing less of them!

I'll stop in and have a gander if you put your journal on your sig.


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 7, 2016)

Fevs said:


> That's the spirit! You won't regret doing ordering them 4 sure!
> 
> Great strain! I've got some soil to get rid of over the next 24-48 hours. It's a right bastard lol I've got 14 3 gallon pots of soil to get rid off, I live on the top floor in a block of flats. So carry it down in big plastic boxes in the middle of the night, trying to get past the horrible bitch on the downstairs floor that pokes her nose in everybody's business. Pass the silly old wench, whilst she sleeps! You know the lonely one's that pretend they are going out so they bump into you! lol
> 
> ...


LOL man that sounds absolutely terrible! Way to much work if you ask me. Good luck none the less. I'll be following along. Keep your eyes open around mid February for a 3k DE grow. I'm going to be doing flood and drain buckets. Half C-99 and Half GG4S1. 

Cheers!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 7, 2016)

Fevs said:


> @calliandra ... Every man needs a good sensible woman behind his thoughts..! lmao
> 
> My wife normally thinks for me, but she doesn't know shit about growing weed lol
> 
> ...


Ohwow, you can hardly tell any were removed in the end 
SO what are you giving them, another week?


----------



## Fevs (Dec 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ohwow, you can hardly tell any were removed in the end
> SO what are you giving them, another week?


Yeah another week to 10 days. Like you said, wait til the side next tier of buds are more developed. I do think the lower parts of the plants have struggled to get any light. That has changed.

I get to make the rso still. I'm doing it wednesday next week. Got a nice amount of buds to work with here too. Those 5 plants will get us off to a great start. She is desperate for the oil. Imagine that, a woman with a 9 year old boy, who has fought cancer for 5 years! Just starting to struggle a lot now actually. Thinking that doing chemo is the right thing... It's terribly sad. Humans are like sheep, only difference is sheep know they are like sheep! We are too f*cking dumb to even realise that! We just do what we're told and follow the rules! 

She has now pinned her hopes on a mentally ill man, (me lol) who gets higher rate disability allowance for being crazy! That says it all! Imagine if it works! She will have some serious questions to ask many people then! 

In fairness I've done some serious studying and also invested heavily in making things right! I ain't just talking weed here either. Alkaline diets, cancer fighting smoothies and cancer fighting salads.

The tent should yield loads now. It will be interesting. No rush as she will be having a very small amount of the oil for the 1st 3 weeks as she builds up.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 7, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Yeah another week to 10 days. Like you said, wait til the side next tier of buds are more developed. I do think the lower parts of the plants have struggled to get any light. That has changed.
> 
> I get to make the rso still. I'm doing it wednesday next week. Got a nice amount of buds to work with here too. Those 5 plants will get us off to a great start. She is desperate for the oil. Imagine that, a woman with a 9 year old boy, who has fought cancer for 5 years! Just starting to struggle a lot now actually. Thinking that doing chemo is the right thing... It's terribly sad. Humans are like sheep, only difference is sheep know they are like sheep! We are too f*cking dumb to even realise that! We just do what we're told and follow the rules!
> 
> ...


Well fingers crossed it does work!
And yes, I get what you mean by alkaline diets and cancer only growing in acidified ones...
I think it's disgusting the way we already _have _much better solutions, based on deeper understanding - in this case, of cancer, but it applies just as much to, say, our economic or agricultural systems! - but the old still gets pushed and expanded. Jeopardizing the wellbeing of all for the wellbeing of a very few 
I've come to think it's way better to become proactive and just do differently ourselves instead of wasting energy to fight that system. But ah it could all run so much more smoothely - and far less arduously! - for all those actually involved!


----------



## Fevs (Dec 7, 2016)

I think in the next year or so, I'll have ptsd oil doses down to perfection.

If this doesn't work, I won't give up. I'll help others! She has had lots of chemo, so has severe radiation damage, as well as cancer. There's only so much weed can do! If it does work, it will be astonishing! She's keeping a journal.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 8, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I think in the next year or so, I'll have ptsd oil doses down to perfection.
> 
> If this doesn't work, I won't give up. I'll help others! She has had lots of chemo, so has severe radiation damage, as well as cancer. There's only so much weed can do! If it does work, it will be astonishing! She's keeping a journal.


Yeah she definitely also needs to counteract the effects of the treatments - her immune system is probably destroyed, plus the flood of chemicals that need to get flushed out...
Keeping my finger scrossed for her she can turn it all around!


----------



## Fevs (Dec 8, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah she definitely also needs to counteract the effects of the treatments - her immune system is probably destroyed, plus the flood of chemicals that need to get flushed out...
> Keeping my finger scrossed for her she can turn it all around!


Trouble is, she wants to continue with chemo at the same time. That's up to her, but just think that after it has failed her for 5 years and nearly kills her each time, she'd see sense. But not the case! She is desperate, so thinks chemo has kept her alive this long, so sadly she believes in it and wants to combine chemo and the oil.

Still the diet change and oil will help, but I just hope we start getting some results and she knocks chemo on the head!


----------



## Fevs (Dec 8, 2016)

As you know by now I change things round a lot on a regular basis.

Tonight I've big plans for vegging plants. The 4 female Brothers Grimm Grimm Mix plants 'C99 male x elite fast flowering clone' will get their own area. 3 in 3 gallon pots and 1 in a 3-4 gallon air pot, that is doing a bit crap compared to the others. Too much lst probably 

Also I'm going with a 2nd veg tent for C'99 mothers, lemon skunk + lemon haze, plus my 2 Brothers Grimm Grimmidicas
'sensi hash plant x afghan male'

I just feel it's best to change that. I can use less light too, as they'll be in veg.

That leaves me with 7 auto's going in to a 4x4 area. They are getting flushed tonight with fresh water, then draining in the bath overnight, then going to light them up with 315w cmh 3100k elite agro lamp and 4 cheap blurple leds. A lot riding on these 7 auto's, as the rso grow ain't mine. The Genofarm purple haze auto is going purple in warm temps on 24-0. Trust me that's a very nice strain. Looks to be yielding more than the others. I'm going to grow a pack of them out soon. Very nice smell too! Looks just as fast as the other auto's too! Keeping up nicely. I'll go through the effort to take a photo under pure white light.

Will add pics tmrw. Then I'm off on nice short holiday  Going to soak the plants before I go and only got to leave them for 2 1/2 days. They'll be fine. 1000w in C'99 grow is dimmed to 750w. I did that yesterday just to check it was ok and worked for 24 hours.

Going to be a long night...


----------



## weedemart (Dec 9, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Hey @weedemart
> 
> Here are the results.
> 
> ...


your soil is buffered to stay in range. 6.3 is fine.

the color of the run off might indicate a nutrient buildup yes but i cant tell. it could be just some dust...

i can read you use organics nutrients, they can be hard to dose because organics is not measurable as salt are.

as a general rule , when your plants doesnt look good, try reducing/increasing your feed strenght by 10-15% and see what happen.

yellowing often mean stress from environnement; too hot,too cold,damp soil, dry soil,too much or not enought of nutrients, lack of drainage etc... always stay in balance, plant doesnt tolerate extreme conditions.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 11, 2016)

@weedemart 

Thanks for that info


----------



## Fevs (Dec 12, 2016)

C'99 day 38 of 12/12

Took some photo's outside the tent. 2 plain water feeds has stopped the yellowing. Was tempted to feed them bloom, but didn't bother, just gave them 2ml bud candy in some bubbled water. Got run off too.

Nice amount of resin building up on the leaves too. Nice and frosty like the white strains


----------



## Fevs (Dec 12, 2016)

So my 2 Grimmidica plants + lemos seedlings and C'99 mothers. C'99 clone 6 in big air pot too.

Brothers Grimm's heirloom Sensi Hashplant is a very tight squat indica marijuana strain that creates thick pungent greasy flowers suggesting the region they derive from. She has been hit with their Afghani father to produce an old school line of indica bliss. Grimmdica is a very unique hybrid that truly brings out all the great qualities of an old school indica hybrid. Worth highlighting about Grimmdica is its taste and smell: an incredible Afghani flavour and rich, hashy, acrid pine aroma with savory tones.

Lineage: Sensi Hashplant (f) X Pure Afghani (m)


----------



## Fevs (Dec 12, 2016)

1 purple haze auto, 2 diesels, some skunk auto's too. All my own auto's in here now, day 59 from seed.

315w cmh with 5 random leds. The 5 leds combined run cooler than the 400w hps I removed, though they draw about the same.

Lots of light in here with a very varied spectrum. Every plant is directly under a light + getting crossover from at least 1 other light.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 12, 2016)

Grimm Mix 4 females - from 8 seeds

Got these vegging under a 250w 7200k metal halide.

A very special mystery polyhybrid indoor clone has been passed around the underground breeding community for years. This elite hybrid finishes fast, produces sticky buds and delivers stunning hues of purple. This super-resinous and fast-flowering female was combined with Brothers Grimm's Einstein male from the C99 family. The achieved amalgamation was called “Grimm Mix” as there will be more variation in the plants resulting from these seeds but it’ll be worth the pheno-hunt to find the finest females. They produce magnificent, dense, fat buds covered by abundant resin. A good producer which will not disappoint. 

Genetics: Secret Elite Polyhybrid INDOOR Clone x Einstein Male


----------



## Fevs (Dec 12, 2016)

rso grow

9 auto's remaining in here

5 hang drying


----------



## Fevs (Dec 14, 2016)

Rso test run

56 grams of bud - 7.5 grams of oil

Decarb


----------



## Fevs (Dec 14, 2016)

The oil


----------



## Fevs (Dec 14, 2016)

So many pics lol


----------



## Fevs (Dec 16, 2016)

The remaining 9 plants from 14 from the rso grow came down last night.

Planted some seeds too.

4 x 25 liter square pots with creme mandarin xl auto.

Also some high cbd strains. 1 seeds from each, cbd crew shark shock, cbd crew critical mass and Dinafem bubba kush cbd. These are for rso grow round 2.

So are these, ministry of cannabis cbd star auto + Dinafem Industrial plant auto. I'm preparing for a high thc and high cbd war on cancer. She was given 3 months to live 2 days ago. She has just started the oil too.

Transplanted super lemon haze and lemon skunk into 1.5 gallon pots.

Got 2 trainwreck auto's going into 25 liter pots later. Need more fresh soil...


----------



## Fevs (Dec 17, 2016)

rso plants. Bone dry weight of the 1st 5 plants of 14 plants was just over 7 ounces. I'm talking bone dry too, so if it wasn't for oil, it wouldn't have got that dry. These 9 are slightly more dense and had about an extra week.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 17, 2016)

1 purple haze auto, 2 diesels and a skunk auto on day 64. Got these finishing under daylight 315w cmh and the xml150. Also got 2 trainwreck auto's in 5 gallon pots in here. Just fed these overdrive, so plain water from now.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 17, 2016)

Veg tent 1

 

Veg tent 2 with the lemon girls from ghs

 
4 x creme mandarin auto's + C'99 clones + Mother plants. Going to pot up the C'99 clones and veg them in the auto tent.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 17, 2016)

C'99 day 43 of 12/12. Yesterday I fed them some bud candy and 3ml bloom - per 1 liter. There is a nice amount of bud here. These will have 1 more feed. Overdrive and bud candy next. Then water only. Going to get these down in about 2 weeks. I've got the genetics and am growing it again now + have 2 generations in veg lol so going to cut in 2 weeks.

I'm very impressed by the 1000w dual sec hps. I'm tempted to get another 1000w. Yes cob is far more efficient and much better for smaller areas, however i only have to let 3-4 ounces go, to pay electricity, maybe even less when the 1000w is on 12/12. I think when that's paid, the hps will give me way more left over than what I would have had left growing under cob. I would need over £2000 to buy 1000w of Budmaster cobs.

I've seen some great grows with cob and would undoubtedly use cob if I was reducing the area I grow in, but I'm not reducing it.

Also when I harvest, I got people that look after my shit in case I get a knock! If I bought £2000 of leds, I'd be worried about losing them if I got raided.

Day 43, so will run the these to day 57 to 60 of 12/12.

   

Skunk auto


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 17, 2016)

lol I built my light from typical peace of ballast lol cost me about 50 $can without the hood and I use Philips bulb 40$can and I'm very happy with them ! 100$ can air cooled hood and I use 5×5 under each 1000w


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 17, 2016)

Fevs said:


> rso grow
> 
> 9 auto's remaining in here
> 
> ...


Were did you get the round LED light's ? Nice light set-up


----------



## Fevs (Dec 17, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> lol I built my light from typical peace of ballast lol cost me about 50 $can without the hood and I use Philips bulb 40$can and I'm very happy with them ! 100$ can air cooled hood and I use 5×5 under each 1000w


Fair play to you, but I'm not the diy type. I would have to buy pre made leds.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 17, 2016)

harris hawk said:


> Were did you get the round LED light's ? Nice light set-up


All leds bought used on flea bay


----------



## Fevs (Dec 19, 2016)

2 x G13 Diesel auto's came down last night, both free seeds too. A real nice yield from them. Got 2 big buffet trays, full of dense buds. 

Got 1 Genofarm Purple haze auto left and a stinking skunk auto in good health. Both about 7-10 days away.

Potted up a Grimmidica clone in to a 3 gallon pot, also 2 x C'99 #1 clones.

Having a bit of a tidy up, trying to work out where I can grow what and if any plants need to go.

Dinafem Bubba Kush cbd has started germination, 1st cbd plant to start, so has been transplanted into a 3 gallon air pot. It's been really cold here, so germination has been slowed down a bit.

Got cbd strains, cbd auto's, normal auto's germinating left, right and centre.

I'm using bio bizz all mix this time. I has double the feed of the light mix. I can chill and just feed plain water for ages.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 19, 2016)

@Fevs What's the nose you're getting off of that C99? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 20, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Fevs What's the nose you're getting off of that C99? Keep up the good work.


It's really nice smelling, but I think it has more to go yet. It's kind of a smell where you just can smell a hidden powerful pending ripeness smell. Soon I'm sure this smell will come through and absolutely wreak. It's nice and strong now, don't get me wrong, but I know what's coming. It has vast amounts of pineapple goodness otw lol 

They are just passing the stage where the buds are soft. I'll add a few more clip on fans to improve canopy air flow. I'll be honest, I thought this strain was going to be faster. Maybe it is faster! It could be cold temps in the dark period. I don't monitor humidity or temperature, so cannot tell you what it is. I suspect that when the outside temps heat up, flowering will speed up. I'm quite happy though, these 6 plants are doing great. I want to know if they can have cold nights and not hermie. That interests me far more than their yield!

I need the elite mother's clone, some tomato cages, bamboo sticks and massive pots. Then I'll see what this strain is about. This is just window shopping for the new mother. 

I think I have caused myself a problem. Vegging under blurple leds and just 1 315w cmh in this 1.5m tent, with 25w per sq ft, possibly wan't enough for the stems. They are a bit weak to hold the buds up. I can already see a few starting to lean out a bit. There is plenty more weight coming in the next 2 weeks. I'm slightly concerned they may snap in 10-14 days.

4 Creme mandarin xl auto's day 1
CBD CREW Shark Shock day 1
CBD CREW Critical Mass day1

Doing a big feed on the vegging plants later, fish mix and bud candy.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 22, 2016)

Fevs said:


> It's really nice smelling, but I think it has more to go yet. It's kind of a smell where you just can smell a hidden powerful pending ripeness smell. Soon I'm sure this smell will come through and absolutely wreak. It's nice and strong now, don't get me wrong, but I know what's coming. It has vast amounts of pineapple goodness otw lol
> 
> They are just passing the stage where the buds are soft. I'll add a few more clip on fans to improve canopy air flow. I'll be honest, I thought this strain was going to be faster. Maybe it is faster! It could be cold temps in the dark period. I don't monitor humidity or temperature, so cannot tell you what it is. I suspect that when the outside temps heat up, flowering will speed up. I'm quite happy though, these 6 plants are doing great. I want to know if they can have cold nights and not hermie. That interests me far more than their yield!
> 
> ...


mm oh wow I didn't know the cinderella has pineapple! 
Makes her even more tempting to me 
And with the weak stems, worst case you'll have to give them a few stakes for support?
Interesting you'd attribute that to light intensity! They're not stretchy at all?

And fingers crossed the RSO crop comes to the yield you need!!


----------



## Fevs (Dec 23, 2016)

Cutting down 2 of the C'99 plants tonight. Also throwing away their mother plants. Clones 4 and 8 are out of the reckoning and are Not keepers.

C'99 #2 and C'99 #1 are the best plants, almost identical. #5 and #6 are very nice plants too. They are slower, but look like they are worth looking at still.

Estimating 5 ounces minimum, from these 2 together.

It will be nice to see a return ££££'s on this investment!

Watering them is just such a pain in the arse. I can do that so much easier with just 4 plants in there now.

Also cut down purple haze auto and the last skunk auto last night.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 28, 2016)

C'99 day 54 of 12/12 and the end of germination 

I'm keeping C'99 #1 and C'99 #2.

Pics of C'99 plants


----------



## Fevs (Dec 28, 2016)

Pics of new photoperiods in flowering tent. Day 1 of 12/12.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 28, 2016)

Pics of harvest + rso weed + percy


----------



## Fevs (Dec 28, 2016)

New grows already up and running. High cbd for rso round 2

One tent isn't is use yet. I intend to spread the auto's round a lot. Looking to decrease the work load big time.

That's as far as this is going to go. Hope you enjoyed the journal!


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 28, 2016)

how does the c99 smoke?


----------



## Fevs (Dec 28, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> how does the c99 smoke?


Haven't tried it yet. 1st 2 came down friday. I'll do a quick report on it in 3 or 4 days. I'll give it some time to dry.

The amount of resin is really something. I used a bud trimmer, so have collected all the trim. 

There is loads of trim! I'm making a big batch of oil over the next week using all the C'99 trim, purple haze trim, skunk trim, cheese and afghan trim. Got about 5-6 ounces of trim + 16-20 ounces of bud to use.

Everything else is on hold now. Each day is just about making sure there is a constant supply of rso. There are many family and friends relying on the oil to cure our friend. She is getting on well with the oil now. 2 1/2 months to live so needs to be getting on well with it!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2016)

Great job.. @Fevs


----------



## Fevs (Dec 28, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Great job.. @Fevs


Thanks. I'm running the genetics again now. I'm going to do C'99 clone#2 in coco, 2 C'99 clone#1's in soil

 

Also I'm doing C'99 clone#6 in a big air pot now day 1 of 12/12 (near left)

 

I'm going to run them a bit further next time. 54 days of 12/12 ain't exactly a long flowering period, but they could have gone another 10-14 days easily. I'm quite blown away by the amount of bud I got back lol It's a great yielder + trimming was so easy, nice thin big fan leaves and not too many, so a delight to trim. Still I have the 5 buffet trays full. 

I know I'm always hesitating over cob, but I'm thinking it may be time to get 1 panel. Just had an £850 electric bill, which sucks!! 

I'm thinking this... Is this the answer to reducing my bill? 

http://www.budmaster.co.uk/budmaster-ii-uk-cob-x-9-led-grow-light.html

The 1000w is worth the electric, the other 5 set up's were too lol, but still £3500 a year, which leaves me with a face like a slapped arse every 1/4, when I open the letter from the power company  The 1000w was only plugged in for about 30 days and greatly improved the yield.


----------



## Fevs (Dec 28, 2016)

In fairness to this strain I think where it deserves true credit! The last month has been so cold at night, here in the UK. The window in the bedroom, open fully 24-7, to stop humidity going up too much, so the temps have been very, very low! I have properly checked and there are zero signs of hermie, seeds or anything bad.

It's just so hardy it's unreal! The room it has been in would be uncomfortable for us to sleep in, it's that cold!

A true pleasure to grow these genetics, it really is!

I actually think a lot of people grow auto's as they have been stung with hermie plants a few times and just can't face the stress/anxiety of it again, so they grow auto's.

This strain has given me confidence in photoperiod strains! Regular photoperiod strains that is!

Spend the £££'s or $$$'s on great genetics! Why go through all this hassle with mediocre genetics? These seeds were £120 for 10 regs if I can remember! Who gives a crap?! I have my elite mothers and this lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah I'm trying a multiple strain grow under a 9/15 flowering time. Just to try lowering cost. Not sure how it will turn out for the plants or my Bill .. But my fingers are crossed.. I feel your pain, my bill each month is around 300$. Or 1800$ for 6 months ..


----------



## Tigerpaws (Jan 5, 2017)

@Fevs, what about that smoke report? Also any advice on feeding would be greatly appreciated. Getting ready to flip my 3 C99 Ladies into flower. I'm in 3 gal coco dtw.


----------



## Fevs (Jan 5, 2017)

Tigerpaws said:


> @Fevs, what about that smoke report? Also any advice on feeding would be greatly appreciated. Getting ready to flip my 3 C99 Ladies into flower. I'm in 3 gal coco dtw.


Vape report. Very nice taste. Very good with post traumatic stress disorder. No anxiety at all, with an energetic with clarity head buzz. 

Smells a bit different to what I expected. Kind of what I expected, but with the unexpected addition of the smell of tahoe og. It's coming in lovely! Got 3 big jar fulls on dank frosty nugz curing away.

Can't tell any difference with the C'99 from different plants. It all tastes the same, has the same calming with head buzz. A great combination.

So I'm keeping the 2 fastest.

What a pleasure to grow and vape! This strain has supreme bag appeal + i'd say is double as frosty as I expected it to be!

I have so much weed, so i'm curing the C'99 properly. Still got masses of weed left. Have 7 strains to choose from. It's really nice like that, but I'm getting a bit too wasted combining them all.

May even take a few pics of my new plants tmrw, keep this journal going.

New grow is looking good already! lol


----------



## Tigerpaws (Jan 5, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Vape report. Very nice taste. Very good with post traumatic stress disorder. No anxiety at all, with an energetic with clarity head buzz.
> 
> Smells a bit different to what I expected. Kind of what I expected, but with the unexpected addition of the smell of tahoe og. It's coming in lovely! Got 3 big jar fulls on dank frosty nugz curing away.
> 
> ...


How many days of 12/12 did you take her?


----------



## Fevs (Jan 5, 2017)

Tigerpaws said:


> How many days of 12/12 did you take her?


Harvested on day 54 of 12/12.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 5, 2017)

@Fevs great job man. Those were some killer pictures of the C99!

So much bud!!! Congrats smoke a fat bowl for me!


----------



## Tigerpaws (Jan 5, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Harvested on day 54 of 12/12.


Thanks! hope you didn't mind me asking questions on your journal.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2017)

congratulations fevs my cob is working good I'm gonna buy a second one as operating cost for mine is less than a 400w. hps but performance is similar to a 600w. hps I'll have a full evaluation at the end of this grow


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2017)

hey fevs I see that budmaster light you're looking at uses osram lights those are supposed to be some good components calif light works uses osram stuff in their lights


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey fevs I see that budmaster light you're looking at uses osram lights those are supposed to be some good components calif light works uses osram stuff in their lights


It's the cob I'm interested in. I have used their other leds before. There's a grow going on here with somebody using Budmaster cob. I'm going to see how their grow turns out 1st.


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

Tigerpaws said:


> Thanks! hope you didn't mind me asking questions on your journal.


Not at all mate 

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> @Fevs great job man. Those were some killer pictures of the C99!
> 
> So much bud!!! Congrats smoke a fat bowl for me!


lol Will do buddy


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

Close, Brothers Grimm Grimmidica mother.

Back, C'99 #2 clone - mother.


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

5 gallon pots. 4 x Sweet Seeds Creme mandarin auto's with a Trainwreck auto (middle plant). I'm handing in my notice quite soon, so these will be harvested at the end of next month. Think they are about 2 weeks old. One is the top right looks a bit stunted which pissed me off! Same treatment as the others, but it ain't all there!

Bio Bizz All mix, plain tap water bubble for 24 hours. No nutes added.

4ft x 4ft tent. 315w cmh 3100k agro lamp with Advanced led xml150.


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

RSO round 2. Dinafem Industrial plant auto 5% thc 13% cbd

 

Ministry of Cannabis CBD Star auto 10% thc 10% cbd

 

Lights are various leds which draw approx 80-90w. Some less. Also 1 x 315w cmh. 4ft x 4ft area.


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

C'99 elite clone#1

Just fancies thrashing these 2 clones out from a fast finishing C'99 keeper.

3ft x 3ft. 1 x 315w cmh.

3 gallon pots.

Day 5 of 12/12


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

1000w dual spec lumatek hps in the mini grostar

5ft x 5ft tent.

Top left Grimmidica
Other left plants are 2 x grimm mix.

Right, Grimm mix and the near plant is C'99 clone#6. A mother that I'm not keeping, but somehow ended up in a big pot. I usually reward the fastest rooting clones with big pots early. Anyway, these were growing under the canopy on the last grow.

Lower deck lol

We have GHS SLH and lemon skunk,
Along with Dinafem CBD Bubba Kush,
CBD Crew Shark Shock,
CBD Crew Critical Mass.

All day 9 of 12/12, though some are still growing. Again, moving out in a few months, so need to get my shit together, finish up here and clean the place up.

        

Who knows, may even take the summer off lol


----------



## Tigerpaws (Jan 6, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Harvested on day 54 of 12/12.


Do you feel that was the optimal time or could they have gone less/longer?


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

Tigerpaws said:


> Do you feel that was the optimal time or could they have gone less/longer?


Longer. I took them then to steal the trim from the spin pro tbh mate. That's for oil.

They could go to 70 days easily 

I'll take some photo's of the bud soon. It's drying real nice


----------



## Tigerpaws (Jan 6, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Longer. I took them then to steal the trim from the spin pro tbh mate. That's for oil.
> 
> They could go to 70 days easily
> 
> I'll take some photo's of the bud soon. It's drying real nice


Oh wow. I wish I had known that. I would have switched mine sooner. I was waiting cuz I won't be back from vacation for 60 days from today so I was waiting. I thought everyone was saying like 50 days for C99


----------



## Fevs (Jan 6, 2017)

Tigerpaws said:


> Oh wow. I wish I had known that. I would have switched mine sooner. I was waiting cuz I won't be back from vacation for 60 days from today so I was waiting. I thought everyone was saying like 50 days for C99


Don't worry, I have mentioned in last few weeks in the journal that the dark period was very cold and may have slowed growth. There are always variables. I'm convinced my C'99#1 and #2 clones are like 7 week strains! Overall I think mine were fast considering they were cold for half of their life lol

It was more more about seeing what they are made of this time! They didn't hermie when put to the test.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Jan 6, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Don't worry, I have mentioned in last few weeks in the journal that the dark period was very cold and may have slowed growth. There are always variables. I'm convinced my C'99#1 and #2 clones are like 7 week strains! Overall I think mine were fast considering they were cold for half of their life lol
> 
> It was more more about seeing what they are made of this time! They didn't hermie when put to the test.


Awesome! I appreciate all of your info on this strain! I hope mine are more like 60 days. Lol. They need to be switched asap i believe. Thanks!


----------



## Tigerpaws (Jan 6, 2017)

BTW... I only popped 3 of the 10 and all 3 were girls!


----------



## Fevs (Jan 10, 2017)

Just an update. The lady I'm helping who has stage 4 breast cancer with just 2 1/2 months to live, has been on the rso for 2 weeks. Now up to 2 1/2 - 3 rice grain size amounts of oil, once before bedtime...

No scans or anything yet, 1 in 3 weeks. She has had her bloods done. They were found to be better than they have been at any point in years. Not quite where they should be yet, but getting there fast! Her doctor was baffled by this and was expecting them to get worse, not better! 

That is the 1st piece of good news she had in 5 years, from the hospital! 


Plants:

Fed all of them epsom salts


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 10, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Just an update. The lady I'm helping who has stage 4 breast cancer with just 2 1/2 months to live, has been on the rso for 2 weeks. Now up to 2 1/2 - 3 rice grain size amounts of oil, once before bedtime...
> 
> No scans or anything yet, 1 in 3 weeks. She has had her bloods done. They were found to be better than they have been at any point in years. Not quite where they should be yet, but getting there fast! Her doctor was baffled by this and was expecting them to get worse, not better!
> 
> ...


Great job Fevs, that's what it's all about man. I respect you for that. Just amazing


----------



## Fevs (Jan 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Great job Fevs, that's what it's all about man. I respect you for that. Just amazing


Thanks. I actually made a batch of oil a few nights ago. Did it without any help too, so my 1st batch  It's a big deal for me, as my mental health isn't that great and had somebody helping last time. Now I can make oil when I want, the sky's the limit!

I made 3 syringes, 5ml, 4ml and another 4ml.

I took some oil at 4am and was so messed up for the whole day. My wife had to come and pick me up as I couldn't drive 10 hours after taking it. I could barely walk, or even lift an arm to text lol It took me 6 hours to text my wife. Drool lake on my pillow too!

Least I know it's decarb'd properly!

I have whitey'd before, this was different. I wasn't sick, but just asleep nearly all the time.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds like a good one haha


----------



## Fevs (Jan 12, 2017)

Photo tent day 15 of 12/12. Plain water fed today.



Next up is day 11 for C'99 clone 1, two clones.

 

Rso round 2

 

These auto's are liking their big pots. 25 litre pots, even the stunted plant in the top right is starting to wake up a bit...


----------



## Fevs (Jan 19, 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that though this is a very nice strain... Brothers Grimm C'99 doesn't match the Cindy 99 from Blimburn Seeds for my needs.

It's very nice and has a good effect, but it's Not what I was hoping for.

I'm ordering some Cindy 99.

Don't get me wrong, it's a stunning strain in it's own right! From my own opinion I have ptsd and this works well with ptsd, but not in the same ball park as Blimburn seeds Cindy 99. That strain 'for me' was the best of the best for ptsd!

I have accepted the only way to replace my Blimburn Cindy is to grow more Blimburn Cindy.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fevs said:


> I have come to the conclusion that though this is a very nice strain... Brothers Grimm C'99 doesn't match the Cindy 99 from Blimburn Seeds for my needs.
> 
> It's very nice and has a good effect, but it's Not what I was hoping for.
> 
> ...


 blimburn Bc DIESEL isso I think I'll try their Cindy to lol thanks


----------



## Fevs (Jan 20, 2017)

Photoperiod tent. Day 23 of 12/12. Various strains.

 

3ft x 3ft tent, 315w cmh 3100k lamp

Chucked 2 more plants in here to allow slightly more room in the big tent. Nice to have 4 small healthy plants in here. All just loving the cmh lamp!

These 2 closest plants are high cbd plants. Bubba Kush cbd and CBD CREW Sharkshock

2 at the back are both C'99 clone#1


----------



## Fevs (Jan 20, 2017)

Next up is rso grow round 2

3 cbd star's and 3 industrial plants

Doing so much better than last photo's clearly show from 8 days ago 

One has some weird rust spots on. I have fed it ph'd cal mag yesterday, so will see. If that doesn't get better I'll give her a big plain water feed. If that doesn't work I'll juice her lol

 

My 5 plants. These are Creme mandarin auto's and trainwreck in the centre! Don't know age, I always grow better auto's when I ignore their age. I don't seem to rush them 

They looked to have stopped growing up, so I have lowered the lights to roughly 12'' away.

We have advanced led xml 150, 315w cmh full daylight spectrum 4200k, 250w osram hps 2050k and a recent addition of T5 side lighting on the right 

Plants look to be very happy indeed! Just feeding them water now until they start to yellow, then will pick nutes up again. They are all in 25 litre square pots.

 The last round my plants didn't do as well as the rso plants. This time my own plants are doing much better, which is a relief!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 20, 2017)

Very healthy looking plants !


----------



## Fevs (Jan 20, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Very healthy looking plants !


Thanks. This is going to be a very good round! I can just tell! Everything seems to be falling nicely into place. Plus I am moving, so cannot start any extra projects that take up space and time, so don't have the usual self inflicted distractions. Everything is just flowing along perfectly 

In the blurple led rso tent, I have just dropped all 6 lights down to 12' away too.

Look forward to taking next week's photo's. Hopefully those leaves can stay nice and green


----------



## Fevs (Jan 23, 2017)

Day 26 of 12/12 for the photoperiods. Decided to start on a clean slate and flush all the plants in this tent. Some yellowing. I've been real slack this grow. Washed all the old nutes out the soil.

Should be easy street from now 

Remember a while ago I started a ghs lemon skunk and a slh... Well, here they are... Lemon Skunk left

 

And the rest...


----------



## Fevs (Jan 23, 2017)

Some daylight pictures too


----------



## Fevs (Jan 23, 2017)

Replaced blurple leds with a 600w lumatek duel spec 400v lamp

Tied one of the tops down to make them the same height 'ish'


----------



## Fevs (Jan 23, 2017)

Above post was rso auto's.

Here are my creme mandarin's and 1 trainwreck in the middle. 5 plants total

When I get motivated I'm going to remove the 250w hps and replace it with a 315w cmh kit. It's there, I just have to unplug it and stuff. That's a big ask! I'll try and do that later lol


----------



## Fevs (Jan 23, 2017)

Almost forgot my other 12/12 tent...

1 x 315w cmh

2 high cbd plants, 2 C'99 elite clone#1.

C'99 day 26, others about day 21 of 12/12.

3ft x 3ft area

Is it just me or are regs 12/12 from seed almost identical to autoflowers in the way they grow...?


----------



## Fevs (Jan 26, 2017)

New addition to the journal. Two 3 packs of Blimburn Seeds Cindy 99.

The Brothers Grimm C'99 is really getting nice now. It's been in the jars for weeks and weeks. It stinks the place out when I open the jars. Certainly is a very nice strain! I feel mashed up pretty good, but strangely I still get stuff done! Kind of weird! Normally I'm a right lazy bastard! 

Plants were fed 3ml bloom, mycos and bud candy.

Still all singing and dancing in the tents!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 26, 2017)

Fevs said:


> New addition to the journal. Two 3 packs of Blimburn Seeds Cindy 99.
> 
> The Brothers Grimm C'99 is really getting nice now. It's been in the jars for weeks and weeks. It stinks the place out when I open the jars. Certainly is a very nice strain! I feel mashed up pretty good, but strangely I still get stuff done! Kind of weird! Normally I'm a right lazy bastard!
> 
> ...


That's the best high , when you're just faded but can still function and be productive. Good stuff I can't wait to run my c99


----------



## Fevs (Jan 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That's the best high , when you're just faded but can still function and be productive. Good stuff I can't wait to run my c99


Yeah it's a great high! Some strains I hate and have really bad effects on ptsd! Sometimes I do a grow and find it increases the child abuse flashbacks and memories. It's horrible! I end up with 20 ounces of dank skunk that I cannot have! 

The lady I make oil for has been in hospital with flu, now at home, but very sick and on antibiotics!

Her results of scan are about 10 days away. They measured her liver at her scan too.

I'll be gutted if it's all over now! I've got 12 ounces of decarb'd weed in jars, plus she has plenty of oil there already! She has so much oil to fight it with, that it would be a shame to check out with flu now! She has been feeling much better, but just got flu 

Today I'm no longer being a lazy bastard still...

Last night in my 4 creme mandarin + 1 trainwreck grow, I removed the 250w hps. I replaced it with 4 lights.

It's going to be a well good yield in here now!

4ft x 4ft tent. DR120.

315w cmh (4200 daylight lamp)
315w cmh (3100k elite agro lamp)
Advanced Led XML150
Prakasa 120w (85w)
Smart led (80w)
Helios 35w led
96w 2ft 4 tube Maxibright T5 Lightwave.

Running all those lights 18'' off the canopy


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 27, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Yeah it's a great high! Some strains I hate and have really bad effects on ptsd! Sometimes I do a grow and find it increases the child abuse flashbacks and memories. It's horrible! I end up with 20 ounces of dank skunk that I cannot have!
> 
> The lady I make oil for has been in hospital with flu, now at home, but very sick and on antibiotics!
> 
> ...


Hopefully she pulls through buddy. You're doing all you can. 

That's crazy that tent is hooked up now! Dang I like the mix spectrums. You have to take pictures with the lights on!


----------



## Fevs (Jan 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hopefully she pulls through buddy. You're doing all you can.
> 
> That's crazy that tent is hooked up now! Dang I like the mix spectrums. You have to take pictures with the lights on!


Edge of the seat stuff! Just wanting to find out she's getting better, but don't want to bother her with texts.

I will add photo's of the tent real soon, probably tmrw. Dark period now in one of then tents, so tmrw daytime. 

The plants are changing so fast. It's great that I have so much time to finish them. Potentially these are looking to be the best ever auto's which I've grown. The side branches have really got their shit together last 48 hours 

Even with 4 blurple leds it's still very white in there. There is an led above all 4 creme mandarins, but the trainwreck gets the best deal, she's sat right under both cmh lamps. I hope for 4 ounces from her lol

Sweet seeds Trainwreck auto is a very fast flowering strain! Very tasty too! Seriously recommend this to anybody! It's top drawer!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 27, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Just an update. The lady I'm helping who has stage 4 breast cancer with just 2 1/2 months to live, has been on the rso for 2 weeks. Now up to 2 1/2 - 3 rice grain size amounts of oil, once before bedtime...
> 
> No scans or anything yet, 1 in 3 weeks. She has had her bloods done. They were found to be better than they have been at any point in years. Not quite where they should be yet, but getting there fast! Her doctor was baffled by this and was expecting them to get worse, not better!
> 
> ...


Oh wonderful!!! 
That's great news indeed, and surely is motivating to go on too!



Fevs said:


> Next up is rso grow round 2
> 
> 3 cbd star's and 3 industrial plants
> 
> ...


Looking great all around, way to go man!


----------



## Fevs (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks @caliandra

Took a few snaps today. Real nice now as all plants have had plenty of plain water, but they're all similar ages and stages now, so feeding will become very easy with all the plants being fed the same.

1st up is my first coco grow. 4 Tangie regs. I'm shocked they're still green. Coco plants look like crap, if you get it slightly wrong.

4 Reserva Privada Tangie regs

 

Next up is the rso tent. Looking ok, these are younger than all the other plants. I just need 8-10 ounces from this tent, this time. Got some high cbd plants in the 12/12 tent too

Fed today bud candy and bloom


----------



## Fevs (Jan 28, 2017)

315w cmh

Two C'99 plants + two cbd plants

Going very nice in here! These have just been flushed yesterday, so clean slate for 3 weeks of bloom and bud candy feeds. As always my plants are happier under white light lol Weird isn't it! 

Got about 1 month left on C'99's (back), 5 weeks on the closer cbd plants.


----------



## Fevs (Jan 28, 2017)

My 12/12 tent on day 31 of 12/12, Same deal, some have 4 weeks left, some slightly more...

Random regular strains

Getting going after the flush. I'll hit them hard with bloom feeds too


----------



## Fevs (Jan 28, 2017)

My pride and joy, my hobby, my love, my trade and my medicine! 

Centre Trainwreck Auto's

Corners Creme Mandarin Auto's

1 x T5, 2 x 315w cmh 1 daylight and 1 elite agro flowering lamp, 4 leds and a partridge in a pair tree lol

1 Month to go! These are still on 24-0

They are drinking much faster now since adding more heat/light. I'll keep the feeds weak in here for that reason. I almost got caught out today, so gave them a big drink of water! 3 litres each. The leaves are nice and soft, Not crusty from overfeeding like my last grow in here!


----------



## Fevs (Jan 28, 2017)

2 more pics to go


----------



## Fevs (Feb 2, 2017)

No more updates on the plants yet. However, I have a puppy now, so have been very busy last few days. We've only had her for 48 hours.

14 week old Whippet puppy. She's a girl! I'll take some photos when I do plant update next. She's lovely! 

When my wife goes to work and my kids go to school, it's no longer silence and I! I have never had a dog before, so learning lots hourly.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 12, 2017)

You fevs did you pop all your c99 seeds?


----------



## Fevs (Feb 13, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> You fevs did you pop all your c99 seeds?


Yeah, I popped them all. I've been trying to do an update, but it ain't working. Got photos on the ready...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 13, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Yeah, I popped them all. I've been trying to do an update, but it ain't working. Got photos on the ready...


Hell ya I'm going to order the brothers grim c99 I can't wait.


Hope all is well with you buddy.


----------



## Fevs (Feb 13, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hell ya I'm going to order the brothers grim c99 I can't wait.
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you buddy.


Yeah mate I'm good thanks. Just been having lots of therapy and bought a puppy too, so am not sleeping much. The dog wakes me up at 6am everyday lol I'm not used to this and I'm getting tired.

I'm stopping growing in a few weeks. I'm going to start puppy training classes twice a week.

You ok @steadyeddie? you'll love the Grimm C'99. It's getting really nice now. Got 5-6 ounces left that has been curing for a while.

I haven't started my C'99 from Blimburn seeds. I will later in the year. May veg them into trees over the summer. You must try Blimburn Cindy. You will see what I mean when you smoke that! The effect of that strain will astonish you like no other!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 13, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Yeah mate I'm good thanks. Just been having lots of therapy and bought a puppy too, so am not sleeping much. The dog wakes me up at 6am everyday lol I'm not used to this and I'm getting tired.
> 
> I'm stopping growing in a few weeks. I'm going to start puppy training classes twice a week.
> 
> ...


Ya im great brother, this run i have the most seeds planted than ever before should be fun! Just checking in on all the friends I may here so far!

Yes I'm looking into getting a blue nose America pitbull ! I love does the wife finally letting me get a puppy (finally after two kids) should be a good time.

Next time I may get the blimburn seeds. C99 is one of my fav strains I tried! My dispensary doesn't know though which Breeder is came from.

I'll let you know what's up!


----------



## Fevs (Feb 24, 2017)

Update time. I chopped the grimmidica, which wasn't all that! 1st the quality is a bit crap, the yield was 2 1/2 ounces, which is fairly decent as it was grown in a group. It was also showing signs of revegging by growing single bladed leaves everywhere. No hermie issues though. I threw out the mother to this plant a few weeks back. I have a Grimmidica mother, but it's not this plant strangely enough. The best 1 got root bound before flowering began, mag issues too, so just ditched her. I will have a crack at growing the Grimmidica clone I kept. Just not yet. It needs to be scrogged! Either way I've finally had £400 back from Grimmidica. Seeds were not cheap.

Other plants, got a trainwreck auto drying, which is just lovely!

4 crème mandarins are still in. Now the trainwreck is out they are getting loads more cmh.

Cbd plants going very well. Other plants are too. All plants are on tap water now. I'm closing this op down in 2 1/2 weeks. I've been enjoying training my puppy, so plants have suffered a bit. I just can't be fucked with growing anymore and need a break lol

GREEN HOUSE SEEDS YOU FUCKWITS! I was warned... - don't grow your genetics, I should have listened, as the lemon skunk hermied like fuck! No other plants have hermied, but I have to cut it down a bit early! It's in isolation and will come down tmrw. That will go as soon as its dry! What a headache!

Now seriously looking forward to moving house! Notice going in in 2 weeks time 

My instinct is saying sell everything, the lights, the whole 9 yards! Then buy cobs, then grow in 3ft x 3ft tents.

The Grimmidica and the hermied ghs lemon skunk together will raise approx. £800 towards new lights. I'm going to need about £1500. I'm torn between Budmaster and Plantphotonics!

http://www.plantphotonics.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=56

or

http://www.budmaster.co.uk/budmaster-ii-uk-cob-x-8-led-grow-light.html


----------



## Fevs (Feb 24, 2017)

Just to be clear, the above links are the lights I would want in a 3ft area. I would have to buy 2 for each 3ft tent, so either 400w of Budmaster or 360w of plantphotonics cobs in each tent. 4 auto's. 6 litre pots.

I'm switching to coco too!

I have been doing this feed on my coco plants as I search for the elite female tangie. 7.5ml spoon. 10 litres of water, 1 spoon of magnecal+, 2 spoons of flora micro and 3 spoons of flora bloom. Ph goes to 5.8-5.9 so doesn't need adjusting, man the plants are very healthy and very fast growing! Could be the end of the yellowing leaves days


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 24, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Just to be clear, the above links are the lights I would want in a 3ft area. I would have to buy 2 for each 3ft tent, so either 400w of Budmaster or 360w of plantphotonics cobs in each tent. 4 auto's. 6 litre pots.
> 
> I'm switching to coco too!
> 
> I have been doing this feed on my coco plants as I search for the elite female tangie. 7.5ml spoon. 10 litres of water, 1 spoon of magnecal+, 2 spoons of flora micro and 3 spoons of flora bloom. Ph goes to 5.8-5.9 so doesn't need adjusting, man the plants are very healthy and very fast growing! Could be the end of the yellowing leaves days


I use the gh flora nutes as it is readily available their factory is about 2 hours from my house I used to mix 60% coco /40% perlite in 2 gal. smart pots in a 3x3 flood & drain tub it worked very well I flooded once daily I use the dwc/ waterfarms these days glad to see everyone again I like your video do you ever listen to oasis?


----------



## JDMase (Feb 24, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Update time. I chopped the grimmidica, which wasn't all that! 1st the quality is a bit crap, the yield was 2 1/2 ounces, which is fairly decent as it was grown in a group. It was also showing signs of revegging by growing single bladed leaves everywhere. No hermie issues though. I threw out the mother to this plant a few weeks back. I have a Grimmidica mother, but it's not this plant strangely enough. The best 1 got root bound before flowering began, mag issues too, so just ditched her. I will have a crack at growing the Grimmidica clone I kept. Just not yet. It needs to be scrogged! Either way I've finally had £400 back from Grimmidica. Seeds were not cheap.
> 
> Other plants, got a trainwreck auto drying, which is just lovely!
> 
> ...


I got a quote for 9 cobs (albeit DIY) for about 400 quid mate. Equal if not better than the cree 3590 the plant photonics uses and that only has two cobs. Dont know how electrically minded you are but it's still substantial saving if u even asked someone to chuck it together for u


Edit: by cobs I mean 9 cobs and the whole shabang of drivers and heat sinks


----------



## Fevs (Feb 24, 2017)

JDMase said:


> I got a quote for 9 cobs (albeit DIY) for about 400 quid mate. Equal if not better than the cree 3590 the plant photonics uses and that only has two cobs. Dont know how electrically minded you are but it's still substantial saving if u even asked someone to chuck it together for u
> 
> 
> Edit: by cobs I mean 9 cobs and the whole shabang of drivers and heat sinks


That's a hell of a difference in price! Almost makes me feel like a complete fool buying pre made lol


----------



## JDMase (Feb 24, 2017)

Fevs said:


> That's a hell of a difference in price! Almost makes me feel like a complete fool buying pre made lol


Convenience costs!


----------



## Fevs (Feb 26, 2017)

I have made up my mind, I'm willing to pay high premiums for the best pre made leds. So I'm going to invest heavily in Budmaster cob.

I have had success with Budmaster before. I'm no shill, but I do favour this company. Budmaster once upgraded a panel for free for me. Paul has great rep in the UK. 

I came across this video last week, it was hilarious when I realised it was my white widow plant from paradise seeds. FRee seed too lol 

This video is a keeper!


----------



## Fevs (Feb 26, 2017)

Photo's are back 

These were taken sometime ago. Maybe 10 days. Forgotten ages

1st up is my Sweet seeds 4 x Crème mandarin auto's and the trainwreck auto (centre)

Led + cmh


----------



## Fevs (Feb 26, 2017)

High cbd auto's


----------



## Fevs (Feb 26, 2017)

2 x Brothers grimm C'99 clone 1 (back)

2 high cbd cbd crew photoperiods at the front, 12/12 from go.

The agro lamp just doesn't produce the plant vigour that the daylight lamp produces! It's going ok in here, just slowish

Love growing in these 3ft tents


----------



## Fevs (Feb 26, 2017)

hps tent with Grimm mix, C'99, super lemon haze, cbd crew critical mass. The plants are kind of weird. They are leaning over so I'm just letting them lol The pop corns are now the top buds on some, got quite a few buds pointing at the floor. Not really bothered tbh, not exactly donkey dicks in here, so they won't snap...


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok, so took new photo's of the plants.

1000w hps tent with various strains. Brothers Grimm C'99 near right is kicking ass yield and quality wise


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

Next is 315w cmh agro lamp in 3ft area. C'99 and cbd plants


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

Cbd tent for rso

3 Dinafem industrial plant autos and 2 cbd star auto's.

600w hps. Nice buds lower down on the ip's in the bigger round pots. I never get 1 gram per watt. I aint even using all the space here either. Just growing enough for the oil and that's it. Some fat buds in here still though


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

GHS Hermied lemon skunk  That shit is going to buy me a new fancy light lmao


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

Next up is my Sweet seeds Trainwreck auto.

This is top drawer quality. Complete dankness! Grown under agro cmh, daylight cmh + T5 and 4 other leds lol


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

4 x Sweet seeds Crème mandarin autos. Smells of mandarin too...

leds are gone, now 315w agro with 315w daylight, 4ft area

Running at 23oc, lower buds are getting solid too


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

Save the best until last.

Whippet x Whippet lol


----------



## JDMase (Feb 27, 2017)

Can tell youve had some picthres saved up fevs!  might hav to start my own journal now ive got the light you persuaded me to get lol! Running kings kush, black dog kush and a fucked up tangerine dream clone atm under a 315w daylight


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Can tell youve had some picthres saved up fevs!  might hav to start my own journal now ive got the light you persuaded me to get lol! Running kings kush, black dog kush and a fucked up tangerine dream clone atm under a 315w daylight


Good choice. It's clear to see that the cmh grow is kicking ass here, even better than the 1000w tent. Do it, i'd love to see the journal, I really would!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 27, 2017)

Fevs said:


> 4 x Sweet seeds Crème mandarin autos. Smells of mandarin too...
> 
> leds are gone, now 315w agro with 315w daylight, 4ft area
> 
> ...


Bro you are killing it good job. 

That dog is cute too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 27, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Can tell youve had some picthres saved up fevs!  might hav to start my own journal now ive got the light you persuaded me to get lol! Running kings kush, black dog kush and a fucked up tangerine dream clone atm under a 315w daylight


Have you had any experience with tangerine dream ? I just sprouted one


----------



## JDMase (Feb 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Have you had any experience with tangerine dream ? I just sprouted one


My mate gave me the clone and it's almost done. He had a real big pheno type but it didn't take well to cloning at all. 1-4 survived and it's been stunted for ages. I think it hermied. Not sure if it was this or another barneys he had.


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Bro you are killing it good job.
> 
> That dog is cute too.


Thanks. It feels like I'm at the end of a marathon with the growing. I just laugh to myself when I see inside the tents. It's just too much really, but kind of funny in it's own way. Either way, watch how my next journal shows big changes. It will be like switching from an ak47 to a sniper rifle! lol 

Yeah mate, the dog is great! She's a bit crazy, so will fit right in with us.

I love having a dog! I love going on walks. I live in a real nice area in England. Many places with fresh air and trees near me, also 10 minutes form several beaches. 

I'm going to puppy training classes. Don't normally do stuff like that, got one tmrw night. lol


----------



## Fevs (Mar 3, 2017)

Plain water feeds today. I have used up all the nutrients, which is really nice to get rid of all old bottles. Only thing left is ph down lol 

I'm taking clones today, off my C'99#2 mother.

Also cutting down 2 high cbd plants tonight.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Save the best until last.
> 
> Whippet x Whippet lol
> 
> View attachment 3895827 View attachment 3895828


hey fevs I hope you get as much enjoyment out of your dog as we do ours they're getting older now but they've been everywhere with us


----------



## Fevs (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey fevs I hope you get as much enjoyment out of your dog as we do ours they're getting older now but they've been everywhere with usView attachment 3898809View attachment 3898810


Thanks! They sure do make us happy.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Thanks! They sure do make us happy.


since retiring we've moved to the hills & we take the dogs camping & fishing we have lots of rivers ,lakes & remote back country nearby they enjoy it & so do we I will always have a dog around


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Thanks! They sure do make us happy.


Your buds looked good boss


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

How's the heat output on those cmh? I'm thinking about getting the sun systems 315w


----------



## Fevs (Mar 3, 2017)

Slightly hotter than a 250w hps / 15-20% hotter.

I'm getting rid of all the lights. Even the cmh, which is great lighting, but has to go!

I've got a few 250w hps ballasts and lamps which I'm keeping. I'll use those next winter, as they ain't worth much, also don't cost much to run and will keep my home warm.

I fancy a 4 tent cob grow. One 2ft x 2ft tent with 100w cob. One 2.5ft x 2.5ft tent with 200w cob. One 3ft x 3ft tent with 300w cob and another 3ft x 3ft tent with 450w cob (maybe even 300w instead of 450w). That's about 1 kwh. Each tent to have 4 auto's in 6 litre pots, move them every 15 days. Harvest them on day 60. I'm trying to work out the best way to have constant weed, without the stress of growing, and the high electricity bills.

There are also other reasons. Auto's are so easy to grow in 6 litre pots and do very well, as you can feed them so often. The buds don't grow so massive that you have to stake them, also they don't grow big enough for bud rot. I think I could grow some serious weed this way.

It's going to be nice to have the knowledge, but start over with no lights, no nutes, no tents and a fuck load of money.

Everything will be new when I start again, silent with low heat.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Slightly hotter than a 250w hps / 15-20% hotter.
> 
> I'm getting rid of all the lights. Even the cmh, which is great lighting, but has to go!
> 
> ...


That sound brilliant, which cobs are you looking at ?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

you've got the right idea take what you've learned & apply it from the ground up doing it the way you want it I like my cob & want another with the cobs I can run 2 rooms for the money I used to spend operating 1 room I've still got to get things dialed in but I'm close


----------



## Fevs (Mar 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That sound brilliant, which cobs are you looking at ?


2ft x 2ft tent - day 1 - 14 http://www.budmaster.co.uk/budmaster-ii-uk-cob-x-2-led-grow-light1.html

2.5ft x 2..5ft tent - days 15 - 30 http://www.budmaster.co.uk/COB-X-4.html

3ft tent - days 30 to 45 - http://www.budmaster.co.uk/budmaster-ii-uk-cob-x-6-led-grow-light.html

3ft tent - days 45 - 60 http://www.budmaster.co.uk/budmaster-ii-uk-cob-x-9-led-grow-light.html

I'm not looking at any other lights. They are going to cost loads, but warranty is all good, plus some of the bud from this grow will fund it anyway. I know for a fact I'll get at least 8 ounces every 2 weeks, whilst using just 1kw plus a few fans.

That would put me on a minimum of £800 week 'just from the weed'. For that reason I'll spend over £2500 without hesitation. Not even a months earnings. My electricity bills should go from £3800-£4000 a year, do to '£1500' at most


----------



## Fevs (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> you've got the right idea take what you've learned & apply it from the ground up doing it the way you want it I like my cob & want another with the cobs I can run 2 rooms for the money I used to spend operating 1 room I've still got to get things dialed in but I'm close


It's just a question of how much cob light. Cobs are new to me, but going with enough I hope. I can always buy more if it's not enough.

I really like these 2, plus with Budmasters full spectrum that drops off a bit in the red, imagine having these next to them 'just in the flowering tent'

http://www.plantphotonics.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=56&osCsid=ij4nf8lld0a53fc1ctvi4d6o90

I've seen some excellent cob grows, I'm sold.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

You weren't joking about having a shit load of money lol damn can't wait to see your plan come to life


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

Fevs said:


> It's just a question of how much cob light. Cobs are new to me, but going with enough I hope. I can always buy more if it's not enough.
> 
> I really like these 2, plus with Budmasters full spectrum that drops off a bit in the red, imagine having these next to them 'just in the flowering tent'
> 
> ...


I'm new to the cobs but I'm catching on I just match my canopy to the footprint of the light my cobs are in 2 rows of 3 each my canopy is 1 meter wide & 2/3 meter wide which in inches is 42-x-30 I don't have any light meters I just moved a piece of white paper around & eyeballed the brightness to come up with my plan so far it's working for my 2 plants in hydro my wattage is 340 it's supposed to replace a 600w hps this is my first grow with the larger Scrog & 2 plants harvest will tell the real story I fully understand what you said concerning mold in an earlier post I fought it my last grow &won but it was close


----------



## Fevs (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm new to the cobs but I'm catching on I just match my canopy to the footprint of the light my cobs are in 2 rows of 3 each my canopy is 1 meter wide & 2/3 meter wide which in inches is 42-x-30 I don't have any light meters I just moved a piece of white paper around & eyeballed the brightness to come up with my plan so far it's working for my 2 plants in hydro my wattage is 340 it's supposed to replace a 600w hps this is my first grow with the larger Scrog & 2 plants harvest will tell the real story I fully understand what you said concerning mold in an earlier post I fought it my last grow &won but it was close


I've had bud rot before once, but only outdoors.

I do however reduce the amount of light at the end of each indoor grow, to reduce temps and rh purely for the reason of not getting bud rot. I read a lot here and notice that many people on this forum suffer with environment issues and the problems that follow.

I'll take a photo of this plant I have in a 6 litre pot. You may be quite shocked on how much bud she puts out for an organic soil grow in a tiny 6 liter pot lol I'll do that later today.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 4, 2017)

I've cut a lot of top buds off, going to stagger the harvest out. Got 3 big trays of stacked up buds. None of the plants are leaning anymore and I now have a nice level canopy. I've lowered the 1000w lamp by about 1ft. The other parts of the plant still have great potential, as they have been leaning for weeks, so other buds are already slightly developed. 100's of buds on them still! All staggered plants are regular seeds, not feminised, so should be ok.

I've also shut down 1 cmh tent. So 1 tent is gone finally.

The room with the 1000w lamp in will run cooler, as it only has 1 tent in now.

Super lemon haze, cbd crew critical mass, cbd crew shark shock and Dinafem bubba kush cbd are also coming down tonight, but they are whole plants. Possibly Dinafem industrial plant auto's x 3 too. They are done. They are weighty. There is fucking loads of weed this time lol Crazy amounts 

Will add pics after I'm done.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

Fevs said:


> I've had bud rot before once, but only outdoors.
> 
> I do however reduce the amount of light at the end of each indoor grow, to reduce temps and rh purely for the reason of not getting bud rot. I read a lot here and notice that many people on this forum suffer with environment issues and the problems that follow.
> 
> I'll take a photo of this plant I have in a 6 litre pot. You may be quite shocked on how much bud she puts out for an organic soil grow in a tiny 6 liter pot lol I'll do that later today.


a knowledgeable soil grower can get astonishing results both in quality & quantity my skill levels aren't good enough is why I stick to hydro I have a friend that I give clones to for his soil grows so at any given time we have the same stuff his always has better flavor &smells than mine the terpenoids in soil are just a tad better


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok, so here is last nights work. Harvested many buds over a long winded 7 hours

CBD Crew Critical mass. Not vegged for long, but gave her the big pot for germinating 1st out of all the high cbd plants. She rewarded me, for rewarding her. Big yield. Some of the buds are like apples


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

Super Lemon Haze + others


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

More...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

more....


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

Dinafem Industrial plant auto (high cbd)

Smashed these! lol


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

2 high cbd auto's left. They are in 6 liter pots under a 600w hps. The ip's have been removed so these 2 are directly under the light now.

Ministry of cannabis cbd star auto. 5 germ'd 4 made it, 1 died on me. Then 2 were just so sensitive to nutes that I culled them early doors. These 2 are doing well, but are slightly younger than other plants.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

Sweet Seeds Crème Mandarin xl auto's x4

These are dank, heavy and bursting with orange goodness!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

Last up is what's left of the staggered harvest. Under a 1000w hps, 3 Grimm Mix + 3 C'99 plants. All Brothers Grimm genetics.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey fevs you've been busy!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey fevs you've been busy!


Yeah I have been real busy. I'm quite shocked at how much bud I have tbh. It's giving me anxiety  

Things just got out of hand here a bit 

All the lights in this journal except hps have already been sold. Raised over £900, so can pay the £840 electric bill, then go out for a fat steak  Mainly though, I can't use that much electric if I sell 10+ lights  

I'll be going jar shopping too. Tonight I'm removing the cmh lights, then converting that 4ft x 4ft tent to a drying tent. Got proper drying racks and airflow for these fat colas. When I go to my grow I just start sneezing seconds after going in. I really need to get on top of it. This drying tent is the answer  

I'm running the crème mandarins for a few more days under the 400v hps, get those lower buds fattening up. I've got the staggered harvest going, so still growing anyway.

12 plants left to look after. That's as easy as it's been in years!


----------



## JDMase (Mar 5, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Yeah I have been real busy. I'm quite shocked at how much bud I have tbh. It's giving me anxiety
> 
> Things just got out of hand here a bit
> 
> ...


I was just about to message you to see if you had those cmh' for sale still! Woulda taken em off YA. Snooze U lose lol. Enjoy that steak.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 5, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Yeah I have been real busy. I'm quite shocked at how much bud I have tbh. It's giving me anxiety
> 
> Things just got out of hand here a bit
> 
> ...


Dude you're living every stoners dream right now with all that bud, soak it up! 

Great job!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 6, 2017)

JDMase said:


> I was just about to message you to see if you had those cmh' for sale still! Woulda taken em off YA. Snooze U lose lol. Enjoy that steak.


Yeah the dude that bought them will be very happy. They sure do grow great bud and lots of it. Cmh is a real pleasure to grow under! From my point of view I've got 65% of my money back from the original cmh outlay, had the 1st 2 grows of the lamps. Killed it, then sold them. The lamps are expensive. 

Though I didn't get back what I paid, I got a very good price back, with a fuck load of bud. The quality of cmh bud is excellent!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Dude you're living every stoners dream right now with all that bud, soak it up!
> 
> Great job!


Thanks @714steadyeddie  Maybe so, I used to dream of yields like this thinking back. Long gone are the days where I scraped by, but still jumped round the room with joy for growing 1 full jar of personal weed  I used to be over the moon with yields then and remember the days with very fond memories!  

I've been growing for just under 5 years. It took me a long time to learn. It was the 1st thing I was really good at. I have tried a few things, I seem to be really good at anything illegal and terrible at things that are legit  

I've got my drying tent set up. I'll add a few pics today.

I'm going to take that break for a few months. The break I never get, never got, but have talking about for years 

Still going to post pics of the rest of the plants 1st. Finish the grow. Only got a week until my notice is going in, so will see. I may just hand the notice in late, finish the plants. As I'm having a break, I'd like to get max yield from these remaining plants.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 6, 2017)

Drying tent...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Fevs (Mar 8, 2017)

Started another staggered harvest on the 4 crème mandarine auto's.

Lots of bud back again, but still time for lower half of the plants to thicken up more!

Anyway, those fat colas on top, are now drying...

I also did a staggered harvest on the 2 cbd star auto's.

Pics...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 8, 2017)

More pics...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 8, 2017)

More pics again...lol


----------



## Fevs (Mar 8, 2017)

So their tent.

4ft x 4ft area. Hps lowered by loads. 600w 400v dual spec lumatek hps.

Love doing a good ol' staggered harvest.

Maybe the cbd star plants could have been left a bit longer, but I chose to whip off the top buds so the lamp can be really low. The crème mandarins still have plenty of buds on..


----------



## Fevs (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok, so the ever filling up drying tent. Could do with some warmer weather outside. Now the lights are mostly off, the ambient temps 'in my place' have dropped


----------



## JDMase (Mar 8, 2017)

Lookin good! Seems like you've got this growing malarkey down haha


----------



## Fevs (Mar 8, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Lookin good! Seems like you've got this growing malarkey down haha




Yeah thanks mate. Very pleased with the results so far. There will be about half a lb minimum from the staggered harvest, that's still to finish.

I've got big plans this summer. I'm going to have many UK holidays. Love holidays in the UK. You sacrifice a bit of weather to have your weed with you, also not to have to fuck around getting planes and checking in and all that shit... Not much to ask lol


----------



## JDMase (Mar 8, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Yeah thanks mate. Very pleased with the results so far. There will be about half a lb minimum from the staggered harvest, that's still to finish.
> 
> I've got big plans this summer. I'm going to have many UK holidays. Love holidays in the UK. You sacrifice a bit of weather to have your weed with you, also not to have to fuck around getting planes and checking in and all that shit... Not much to ask lol


You sound like me! My next grow is gonna be massive then im gonna pack it all in for a bit. I say that but probably won't I find it too therapeutic. 

Sounds nice! Im off to Brighton next week myself, bday present from the missus, gonna go see Jimmy Carr lol, always enjoy things better with a stash nearby haha.


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 8, 2017)

How many days before the next staggered harvest?


----------



## Fevs (Mar 8, 2017)

JDMase said:


> You sound like me! My next grow is gonna be massive then im gonna pack it all in for a bit. I say that but probably won't I find it too therapeutic.
> 
> Sounds nice! Im off to Brighton next week myself, bday present from the missus, gonna go see Jimmy Carr lol, always enjoy things better with a stash nearby haha.


I saw Jimmy when he was down my way. Legend! I love the way he comes across, so English and insensitive! Love it!

I hope you do your 'going pedal to the metal' journal here. Would like to see that..! lol


----------



## Fevs (Mar 8, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> How many days before the next staggered harvest?


They are already in it. All the buds are I mean. Like just going to leave them be like this, until they are rock solid. The plants are only about 12'' tall, so very easy to cover them.

I've done this a few times, once the plant gets over being hacked half to death with scissors, they thrive again within 48-72 hours. Not feeding these nutes though, just water feeds. Have been for a while.

All the plants have had lots of water, I've washed out the old nutes and got rid of the dark orange run off.

I expect them to yellow fast and buds to harden up fast.

Any remaining popcorn too small for anything, I'll decarb it with the trim and add it to the rso jars.

I never plan staggered harvests, they just kind of happen... I don't know why more growers don't stagger the harvest, especially sea of green and scrog growers.


----------



## JDMase (Mar 8, 2017)

Fevs said:


> I saw Jimmy when he was down my way. Legend! I love the way he comes across, so English and insensitive! Love it!
> 
> I hope you do your 'going pedal to the metal' journal here. Would like to see that..! lol


Ive seen him before, he's so good live, hecklers get torn to shreds haha. 

Yep! I got it started today, it's kinda all over the place because ive not really done one before. Gonna do 6 plants, vertical scrogs/trellis to max out space. Look for black d.o.g and kings kush on the grow journals section!


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 8, 2017)

Fevs said:


> They are already in it. All the buds are I mean. Like just going to leave them be like this, until they are rock solid. The plants are only about 12'' tall, so very easy to cover them.
> 
> I've done this a few times, once the plant gets over being hacked half to death with scissors, they thrive again within 48-72 hours. Not feeding these nutes though, just water feeds. Have been for a while.
> 
> ...


Yeah I ask because, it looks like that's what I'll have to do myself. I'm at 6 and a half weeks flowering with about 2 more weeks to go. I'm using UFO LED's in a computer case so although it's bright, it's not penetrating below 5 inches with another 7 below that.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 9, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Yeah I ask because, it looks like that's what I'll have to do myself. I'm at 6 and a half weeks flowering with about 2 more weeks to go. I'm using UFO LED's in a computer case so although it's bright, it's not penetrating below 5 inches with another 7 below that.


Go for it! It'll work a treat! If I had more flowering plants to go in, it wouldn't be worth it so much... However if you don't, just leave the lower buds for extra time.

I've got a pc grow case too. I'm going to keep my Cinderella mother in there though.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 9, 2017)

Forgot to tell you. Don't do a staggered harvest when the plant is dry! I have found negative effects. When the plant has had a good drink, the stems ain''t as hollow. I find the best way is to water the plant, then harvest an hour later. Yeah drying time will take longer, but it's the living plant that has a job to do still that matters here. If drying takes an extra 2 days, so be it. A few thirsty plants have started dying on me after doing this when they are thirsty. The air gets in the stems, then boom, you're fucked. Like cloning, you have to stop the air getting in the stem!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 10, 2017)

Pics of the staggered harvest. I have moved all the plants under the 1000w hps under 12/12. Just to save a bit of money on the electricity by switching a 600w off, also I'm keen to see what happens when I use the 1000w for this. I've only had the 1000w for a few months.

I can start cleaning the place up too. It's a complete mess!


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 11, 2017)

Man straight bud towers!


----------



## Bobby B 2020 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello Fevs. Nice job on your grow! I am very interested in the results from the "grimm mix" reg seeds. I plan to use them in breeding projects if they are good. Could you please take a picture of one of the plants so I can tell which one it is? A description of structure and smell would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for making this journal and keep up the great work!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 11, 2017)

Bobby B 2020 said:


> Hello Fevs. Nice job on your grow! I am very interested in the results from the "grimm mix" reg seeds. I plan to use them in breeding projects if they are good. Could you please take a picture of one of the plants so I can tell which one it is? A description of structure and smell would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for making this journal and keep up the great work!


Thanks. Grimm Mix is a nice choice for breeding!

The Grimm Mix is really nice. You can tell it has their C'99 in, but it's more purple'y. Very strong smelling. I've mixed all the Grimm mix buds together though in the drying tent, so cannot tell you about different plants. I've only got the staggered harvest Grimm mix plants left.

I'll take some photo's of the staggered plants still and do smell reports lol Also I'll take photo's of the dried buds too.

I'll take them out and do daylight photo's next time.


----------



## Bobby B 2020 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you so much. I've been searching for info on this strain everywhere but there is very little available. I really want to know what this "secret poly hybrid" is that was mixed into the C99 family to make these beans. I'm guessing purple urkel or maybe purple kush but it could really be anything. I'm hoping that it lends some indica properties to the very heady sativa's that the Grimm bros are known for. I'm hoping they are a suitable mate for Bubba's Gift and Purple Afghan kush. I really appreciate your input and dedication to your grow diary.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 11, 2017)

Bobby B 2020 said:


> Thank you so much. I've been searching for info on this strain everywhere but there is very little available. I really want to know what this "secret poly hybrid" is that was mixed into the C99 family to make these beans. I'm guessing purple urkel or maybe purple kush but it could really be anything. I'm hoping that it lends some indica properties to the very heady sativa's that the Grimm bros are known for. I'm hoping they are a suitable mate for Bubba's Gift and Purple Afghan kush. I really appreciate your input and dedication to your grow diary.


No problem, I love doing the journals. I've done them from go, so they get better and better each time. I used to get 14 grams a plant for the 1st 6 months of growing with people holding my hand each grow, so you can imagine I'm now as happy as a pig rolling round in it's own turd! Still, nice to look back at them...

Just bought a Budmaster Gold Osram Deluxe 1200. Par wise it's up there with the best group of the best leds. 780w actual draw of raw osram power over 16 modules.

I have used the Osram Deluxe 9 module led before, so look forward to using it's big brother for the next grow!

That'll be kick ass! 2400 umols


----------



## Fevs (Mar 11, 2017)

It's funny... because I think I have the plant you are talking about. The purple Grimm Mix one! lol It is going to yield more than the other 2. It's more solid bud wise, so faster. Maybe I should re-veg her lol


----------



## Bobby B 2020 (Mar 11, 2017)

Fevs said:


> It's funny... because I think I have the plant you are talking about. The purple Grimm Mix one! lol It is going to yield more than the other 2. It's more solid bud wise, so faster. Maybe I should re-veg her lol


That sounds encouraging! I love the smell and taste of a good purple strain, especially if there is a little grape to it.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll separate the purple buds, may get more for it lol Nah I'm keeping the vast majority of it in fairness.

Kind of pleased really. These Grimm mix plants vegged underneath the canopy in the last grow, so they had a shit time in veg!

I just had too many regs going and concentrated on C'99 alone. This Grimm mix was a bit of a sideshow. Free seeds they were!


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 13, 2017)

Fevs said:


> No problem, I love doing the journals. I've done them from go, so they get better and better each time. I used to get 14 grams a plant for the 1st 6 months of growing with people holding my hand each grow, so you can imagine I'm now as happy as a pig rolling round in it's own turd! Still, nice to look back at them...
> 
> Just bought a Budmaster Gold Osram Deluxe 1200. Par wise it's up there with the best group of the best leds. 780w actual draw of raw osram power over 16 modules.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to see what it does for your plants


----------



## Fevs (Mar 13, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I'm looking forward to see what it does for your plants


Yeah same. I'm starting a new journal for that.

The plants in the staggered harvest have finally started to thicken up a bit. Leaves looking very yellow on some, maybe a bit starving, still they'll taste good lol


----------



## Fevs (Mar 20, 2017)

@Bobby B 2020

As promised here is an update of a Grimm mix plant. The purple'y one!

Also there are pics of Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 clone 6. She's not with us anymore, but was cloned and grown out once. So grew her twice.

The C'99 was easier to trim, interesting as C'99 is also the parent strain of the purple plant it's next too.

Pics...

C'99, bear in mind this plant gave me 4 ounces before the staggered harvest lol Look how much she has thickened up after taking her top buds about 1 week ago


----------



## Fevs (Mar 20, 2017)

The Grimm mix...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 20, 2017)

C'99 + Grimm mix together so you can see the heavy yielding C'99, next to the purple Grimm mix


----------



## Bobby B 2020 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to do that. Does
It smell like the c99 or a little different ? BTW Your C99 came out looking fantastic. Mine didn't fill out nearly that much.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 21, 2017)

Purple strains just have that smell to them don't they, like some kind of purple berry smell lol

The C'99 smells better imo. They are both strong, but the C'99 I adore. The Grimm mix is like 70% C'99 smell with purple berry hints. The C'99 smell fucking lovely lol

I'm a big believer in why change perfection. I can see so much time has gone into this C'99 breeding. All 6 females I grew were superb and smelt identical! It has wow'd me big time, to the point where I only keep C'99 clone 2 as a mother and culled all others.

I'm not into breeding the plants and all that. Somebody else has already done it for me, so I use my time to grow the already made seeds. Life's too short for all that. There's so many thousands of strains out there. Breed a 20% thc - 20% cbd strain, then it's worth doing.

If you want some purple weed, just grow Sweet Seeds Dark Devil auto. You get 2 plants, a green and a purple, but my god the purple puts purple haze to shame lol It gets purple sugar leaves before 50% of the grow is underway. The green plant has a very energetic buzz to it!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok, so we're finally at the end of the journal. Staggered harvest pics. Nice yield from the lower buds!

1st up is pics of the tent and all the staggered plants together.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

4 x Sweet seeds Crème Mandarin auto's. Very nice orange strain. All 4 stink of orange. I'm doing that 1 again.

Lower buds...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

Brothers Grimm C'99 clone 1. Not keeping this one. This is the same standard as my keeper, but she doesn't clone as well. Very pretty plants lol Got a nice big cooking bowl from these 2 clones.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

CBD star auto form ministry of cannabis. Nice quality, inconsistent. Not growing this again. 2 of 5 made it to the finish, that's fucking rare for me to lose 60%, especially 2 at 1 month old when they burnt up from the inside out.

Anyway, the 2 that made it. Staggered buds...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

A quick photo of the plants so far in another room... why not..?


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

Grimm mix, 1 was terrible, 1 was excellent. Took pics of both


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

7 frickin hours later...

Crème mandarins...

  

Kind of lost what's what here, they have labels. I've missed a nights sleep, so i'd be guessing from now lol


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

Trays of buds. This took hours! Some I had to hand trim, as the trimmer would have been a bit heavy. I want to hand my notice in and move, most were ready, so they all finished.

I'm left with Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 elite clone#2. Damn that's a plant worth keeping. Took 6 clones, didn't even dip them in water or gel or anything. Stabbed them in root riot cubes and planted them in soil. They have all rooted. Such a stunning strong vibrant plant, the fastest too. Truly was worth doing this journal!

Bud trays... in for drying now.


----------



## ManBat (Mar 22, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Trays of buds. This took hours! Some I had to hand trim, as the trimmer would have been a bit heavy. I want to hand my notice in and move, most were ready, so they all finished.
> 
> I'm left with Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 elite clone#2. Damn that's a plant worth keeping. Took 6 clones, didn't even dip them in water or gel or anything. Stabbed them in root riot cubes and planted them in soil. They have all rooted. Such a stunning strong vibrant plant, the fastest too. Truly was worth doing this journal!
> 
> ...


Hot Doggit!!! its like a buffet table... ill have that one and that one please... LOL 
nice harvest!!!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

ManBat said:


> Hot Doggit!!! its like a buffet table... ill have that one and that one please... LOL
> nice harvest!!!


Thanks. The top buds came off last week. It's a personal best! lmao

Already knocked out $4000's worth to pay for my new Budmater cobs. I grew extra for this. I have 1500w of Osram cobs arriving today.

All this death... Plants that I get so attached to. Time for a song again...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 22, 2017)

Feel free to join me in my new journal...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/budmaster-cob-x-9-x-9-x-6-x-6-1500w-uk-grow.936555/page-2#post-13424568


----------



## Fevs (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok, so just had the scan results back for the lady with cancer. She was given 3-9 months back in December. So she's in the 4th month of the maximum of 9. Good and bad news. 

Her stomach cancer has spread.

Her cancer in her lungs and liver is reduced.

Her bones are stable.

We can only hope that as her liver gets better, so will her immune system!

I think now is a good time to make molasses + baking soda drinks to kill the stomach cancer. I have suggested this.

She is Not doing everything she has been given, but she is winning some of her battle.


----------



## midsidemafia (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm currently growing Cinderella 99 and 1 of them has buds growing out of the leaves


----------



## oilfield bud (Jun 9, 2017)

midsidemafia said:


> I'm currently growing Cinderella 99 and 1 of them has buds growing out of the leavesView attachment 3956430 View attachment 3956431


Gonna make great trim for concentrates lol


----------



## oilfield bud (Jun 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## calliandra (Jun 28, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Sadly the lady who I made the oil for has passed away at 47 years old. Whilst the cancer was getting better in her lungs and the oil rebuilding her liver (which doctors said wouldn't happen) , it was Not able to combat her stomach cancer.
> 
> Sam battled for 5 1/2 years from when she was 1st diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Stage 4 was the 1st she knew of it.
> 
> ...


Ah Fevs, indeed may she rest in peace, and her family find good ways to process her leaving early...
You did good by her, and yes, it is always the person themselves who has to decide what they're going to do.
I'm sure you were a great help with what you did for her!


----------



## PeacefulSoldier (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey Fevs did you trim / cut some of the leafs on your C99s ?


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 7, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Ok, so just had the scan results back for the lady with cancer. She was given 3-9 months back in December. So she's in the 4th month of the maximum of 9. Good and bad news.
> 
> Her stomach cancer has spread.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me about drinking molasses and baking soda?


----------



## Old ninja (May 19, 2018)

I'd like to restart this thread. I hope I'll find somebody here. Cheers


----------



## DankTankerous (May 19, 2018)

He’s still around but goes by @Fevs.


----------



## Old ninja (May 19, 2018)

Welcome, you are fast, thanks!
I have a lot of questions about Cindy, anybody can help. I'd like to try her out, but I need a lot of info, because I'm new in this game


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2018)

@Fevs. you got a following my dude


----------



## bobqp (May 25, 2018)

Old ninja said:


> Welcome, you are fast, thanks!
> I have a lot of questions about Cindy, anybody can help. I'd like to try her out, but I need a lot of info, because I'm new in this game


I'm growing brothers Grimm Cinderella xx super super potent but has no smell at all.


----------



## Fevs. (May 25, 2018)

Old ninja said:


> Welcome, you are fast, thanks!
> I have a lot of questions about Cindy, anybody can help. I'd like to try her out, but I need a lot of info, because I'm new in this game


Yeah I still have my Brother's Grimm Cinderella elite clone#2. She is always the beautiful lady in my grow room. Even when vegging. She clones faster than every other strain I clone. She bounces back from stress/ deficiencies faster than the others. 

Her taste is just different, fruity, but not the typical fruity. Like jungle fruity, but not dark fruit jungle fruity. Just really nice fruit jungle fruity...

I have already bought a 2nd pack of regs. Just to put away in my collection. My most prized asset in my collection.

She's a great yielder! She can handle lower growth being removed at any point in flowering without hermie-ing.

I get energised from this strain. I vape for 20-30 mins constantly before kayaking. Tghen go for 4-5 hours without even needing a vape. Sometimes I get a fuzzy face from it, vibrating cheek bones. lol

It's remarkable!

She gets far more solid than you would expect for a sativa. Her leaves don't grow massive, so you can get many tops, but light still gets through the canopy 10x more than a typical indica.

She's a dream in a staggered harvest. Cut of the top third. Then the lower 2/3 leave for 14-21 days. Then you get the same yield again, but with amber trichomes


----------



## Fevs. (May 25, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I'm growing brothers Grimm Cinderella xx super super potent but has no smell at all.


It's a bit like that during the grow, but towards the end she starts smelling, then a 3 month cure will have you a jar of rotting fruity smelling buds.

I found my fingers always smelled nice when I touched the Cinderella buds, even when the plant wasn't quite stinking as much as it gets.


----------



## bobqp (May 25, 2018)

Fevs. said:


> It's a bit like that during the grow, but towards the end she starts smelling, then a 3 month cure will have you a jar of rotting fruity smelling buds.
> 
> I found my fingers always smelled nice when I touched the Cinderella buds, even when the plant wasn't quite stinking as much as it gets.


Havnt had a chance to cure it. People smoked it a week after harvest and said how potent it was. Would love to cure it for a few months.


----------



## Fevs. (May 25, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Havnt had a chance to cure it. People smoked it a week after harvest and said how potent it was. Would love to cure it for a few months.


I'm out now, but did have some that had been cured for about 1 year. Next time I'm keeping loads more + I've switched to scrogging.


----------



## Fevs. (May 25, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/budmaster-dankness.962324/

This is my new journal. Growing very differently now. Taking it easy with nine 3ft x 3ft tents. Now leds + a QB.

1 veg tent, 3 auto tents, 4 scrogs and a mis fit random tent.


----------



## Old ninja (May 30, 2018)

Ok, I'm back. I want to grow some Cindy, but I dont know which one to choose. I have the following options: Female Seeds C99, Blimburn Cindy99, BrGrimm Cinderella XX, must be femd. Any advice? And some info about the average width and height would be helpful, too. Thanks.


----------



## Fevs. (May 31, 2018)

Old ninja said:


> Ok, I'm back. I want to grow some Cindy, but I dont know which one to choose. I have the following options: Female Seeds C99, Blimburn Cindy99, BrGrimm Cinderella XX, must be femd. Any advice? And some info about the average width and height would be helpful, too. Thanks.


Grow Blimburn Cindy. Pineapple x Grapefruit. I prefer it to the Brothers Grimm version. Blimburn for high taste 10/10, but for growing 8/10. B g Cind high and taste 9/10, but 10/10 for growing.

Or just grow both. Depends on how you grow it. Cindy strains are perfect for scrogging it. I'm doing both these strains now. I put my b g cind in to flowering yesterday.


----------



## bobqp (May 31, 2018)

I'm growing Cinderella xx .has no smell at all. But this plant is super potent. Its being rejuvenated and will be crossed with gth1 and biker kush .


----------

